#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-10
<lool> kblin: Sure
<lool> kblin: What kind of issues do you so?
<lool> *see damn
<lool> kblin: Basically we wont spend time tolling a supported kernel at this time (we welcome community contributions there) but we're happy to help fixing userspace bugs
<lool> *rolling
<lool> (It's hard to type on Monday morning it seems)
<kblin> lool: morning
<kblin> lool: I'm observing some issues with using a setup like beagle -> usb hub -> hdd + ethernet
<ogra> powered hub ?
<kblin> lool: the fun part is that this only seems to happen if I try to pull from the usb drive over the network with scp or smb or the like
<kblin> yeah
<kblin> and a powered usb drive, for that matter
<ogra> and the board has its own power ? or is it powered from the hub ?
<kblin> the board is powered from the hub, as is the ethernet controller
<ogra> do you have a 5V power supply you could attach to the board to see if it goes away ?
<kblin> this might be a kernel issue, as I've been unable to reproduce the issue on angstrom with a 2.6.28 kernel
<kblin> at least with the C3 board I tested. I couldn't get angstrom to boot on the b6
<ogra> what kernel do you use then ? (we have no officially supported beagle kernel in ubuntu)
<kblin> yeah, I'm aware of that. that's why I asked about helping to get the damn thing supported..
<kblin> I'm using one of the rcn-ee.com kernels recommended by the eLinux wiki
<ogra> i have a revB only, but never had issues ... i'm using a 5V supply on the board, powered hub and separately powered disk ... and the kernels from http://www.rcn-ee.com/deb/kernel/beagle/karmic/
<kblin> I'm running jaunty, for what it's worth
<ogra> i ran jaunty before
<kblin> I can try and get hold of a separate power supply for the box and see if that fixes it
<lool> kblin: It sounds kernel related
<ogra> i think lool saw some issues that seemed to be power related as well
 * ogra shuts up :)
<kblin> well, what tripped me up was that I didn't see any issues running the angstrom demo image with a 2.6.28 kernel
<kblin> I couldn't test with the 2.6.29 kernel for angstrom as the OTG port is broken for that
<kblin> so I can't really compare kernels
<kblin> hm, I guess I can supply power from a PC usb port as a first test
<lool> kblin: Note that their kernel is patched
<kblin> lool: yeah, I figured
<kblin> lool: yet another reason to try and get my hardware supported by my distro :)
<lool> omap is going to be harder
<kblin> lool: what's the problem with omap?
<kblin> apart that all the TI folks seem to be happy using angstrom for it?
<lool> kblin: Its a very different tree
<lool> So it's nothing trivially mergeable in Ubuntu's kernel tree
<ogra> and not trivially maintainable afterwards either
<kblin> I see
<john39091> karmic
<john39091> Sorry, wrong window
<manic12> has anyone ever run the program "motion" on an arm?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-11
<kedars> is the samba package for ubuntu-arm built with "--disable-largefile", how can I find out?
<kedars> if that option is not set, there is a problem seen while copying large files where it dumps the error "Network name no longer exists"
<kblin> you could check the rules dir in the package
<kblin> source package, that is
<kblin> kedars: or you can run smdb -b :)
<kedars> kblin: thanks :) I'll look at it
<kblin> ogra: just to pick up where I left off yesterday, even if I supply my bb with power from my PC's USB port instead of from the powered hub things seem to blow up
<kblin> ogra: how many amps does your psu put out?
<ogra> phew, no idea
<ogra> 0.5 or 1 i guess i dont have it handy
<amitk> kblin: what board is this?
<ogra> beagle
<kblin> yeah, a B6 beagle
<kblin> I'm seeing the same issues on a C3 beagle as well
<amitk> since the usb port can't output more than 500mA, that is probably what the PSU outputs
<kblin> yeah, I guess so
<kblin> anyway, it seems like using an external power source for the board didn't help with the flaky disk drive issue
<kblin> and I can't test if the angstrom 2.6.28 kernel fixes the issue because angstrom refuses to boot at all
<kblin> the joys of being at the bleeding edge, I guess
<kblin> I hope the sheeva will cause less fuss
<lool> ogra: Do you know how to build your own dove kernel from git?
<ogra> lool, no, i used the huge ugly patchset for mine with an upstream tarball
<lool> I don't understand
<ogra> lool, but afaik bjf should have somethng basically ready in his tree
<ogra> lool, we had the patchset against 2.6.30
<lool> ok so you do know how to build the dove kernel from sources?
<ogra> i downloaded a tarball from kernel.org, applied the patchset and applied the defconfig for Y0
<ogra> and then used amits reciepe to roll a zImage with codesourcery
<lool> ogra: So you do know how to build a kernel from source?
<ogra> make uImage you mean ?
<lool> Yes
<lool> Sometimes it feels I'm speaking chinese  :)
<ogra> yes, took me a while to adjust all vars for codesourcery iirc
<lool> ogra: Would you be able to build an uImage from latest tip of ubuntu-karmic.git's arm branch?
<ogra> well, i dont get what you are targeting, indeed i know how to type make
<ogra> i can try that, do you have the runes for the right git branch for me ?
<ogra> is it just "arm" ?
<lool> ogra: Actually wrong branch hold on
<ogra> hrm, why do we call one "arm" and the other has a vendor and SoC name ?
<lool> I see the commit isn't there
<lool> ogra: Ah you wonder as well
<ogra> i see a lot of dove stuff in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/arm
<lool> It's a well garded secreat
<lool> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
 * lool sighs
<ogra> oh man
<ogra> Changed package name to linux-arm ???
 * ogra shakes head ... 
<lool> ogra: So you want another tree actually
<lool> bjf didn't merge it yet
<ogra> yeah, looks like
<lool> You want ubuntu:marvell/dove-kernel/.git
<lool> marvell-dove-2.6.31-rc4 branch
<lool> (Don't ask)
<lool> ogra: Would you be able to build an uImage from there and see whether that fixes the unstability issues
<lool> ogra: Actually I'm starting to wonder whether NCommander should do it since he does Marvell stuff
<ogra> he should, but i dont know if he will be around
<lool> why not?
<ogra> i need to set up my dove again anyway and while waiting for rtg to finish the imx51 meta i can well do something different
<ogra> he said something about driving to/from his parents the beginning of the week
<lool> Hmm ok
<lool> But we're like Tuesday
<ogra> not sure that applied only to monday or to more days
<ogra> i'm never sure when he says something like that
<amitk> ogra: the 'arm' branch will get renamed to mrv-dove
<ogra> amitk, ah
<amitk> bjf is working on cleaning it up, rebasing, fixing up the configs, etc.
 * ogra sighs about git
<ogra> git is like latin ... i know why i had french at school ...
<kblin> nah
<kblin> you can actually learn git in under three years
<ogra> heh
<kblin> and once you learned it, it's useful
<ogra> now thats something i doubt
<lool> ogra: You're stuck?
<kblin> at least for me it is. most projects I work on use it
<ogra> no, but it seems to take the rest of the day to check out
<ogra> Receiving objects:  17%
<lool> ogra: You don't have any other linux tree around?
<ogra> not a git one
<lool> I use git clone --reference ~/git/linux/torvalds/linux-2.6 ubuntu:marvell/dove-kernel/.git
<ogra> i usually use trabals, that have striped git afaik
<ogra> *stripped
<ogra> sigh, what am i typing today
<lool> ogra: I recommend you keep at least one git tree around
<ogra> i usually refuse to use git, but if you think it helps :)
<lool> ogra: You can download a tarball from the tip of that branch from kernel.u.c if you like
<ogra> well, its at 30% now ... i'll just leave it running and wont wipe it
<ogra> amitk, do you have any idea if the packaging of that branch is actually properly adjusted for uboot already (running make uImage instead of zImage) ?
<ogra> if not we should do that
<amitk> ogra: uImage is actually supported in upstream kernels IIRC
<amitk> it just requires uboot-tools or some such thing to be installed
<ogra> yes, i know i build them like that if i dont use debuild
<ogra> i was talking about the package
<amitk> ogra: oh, that is yet to be fixed. bjf knows about it though.
<ogra> it should depend on uboot-mkimage and run make uImage by default
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> i just wanted to know what it spits out in the end
<ogra> lool, do you have an idea why NCommander needed to run initramfs through uboot-mkimage to make it work ? i have never seen that
<lool> ogra: Just run make uImage instead of make zImage
<ogra> lool, well, i was attempting to run debuild :)
<ogra> (once its downloaded)
<lool> ogra: NCommander says we want to pack the initramfs with the kernel in a single uboot image; I don't think we want that
<ogra> right
<lool> ogra: You can't debuild from the marvell tree I think
<ogra> to me he was talking about uInitrd or something
<ogra> the commit logs looked like it, we'll see, i'll take a look at the debian dir before firing off the build
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/kernel/git/ubuntu-karmic$ grep Package debian/control.d/flavour-control.stub
<ogra> Package: linux-mrv-dove-PKGVER-ABINUM-FLAVOUR
<ogra> well looks like it at least knows about a binary package
<ogra> hrm, there doesnt seem to be any config in the packagin
<ogra> g
<ogra> lool, any special config you like me to use ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/251347/
<ogra> i'll just go with dove_defconfig if you dont suggest anything different
<lool> ogra: Not for this testing
<lool> The only changes are code changes
<ogra> ok
<ogra> ah, NCommander is around
<ogra> gah, make oldconfig asks a million of questions
 * ogra just hits enter on all of them for now
<ogra> assuming the defaults are ok
<mcasadevall> ogra, we have dove kernels :-)?
<ogra> mcasadevall, a tree
<ogra> mcasadevall, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/arm/dove/ if you want to test a binary
<mcasadevall> ogra, from our kernel team?
<mcasadevall> woo!
<ogra> just built from our tree, yes
<ogra> no idea how well it works, there were some config questions i just hit enter on without caring much
<ogra> mcasadevall, would be nice if you could give it a shot, i have to wire up my HW first
<mcasadevall> ogra, you built targetting the Y0, right?
<ogra> i used defconfig_dove, should work
<mcasadevall> ogra, that doesn't tell me if your getting the Y0 or Z0 board ;-)
<ogra> there is no specific Y0 config so it should be fine
<ogra> just try it please
<mcasadevall> ogra, I am, just give me a bit to get my board setup again
 * mcasadevall is still digging for his USB-serial adapter
<ogra> heh, well, then i can do it myself
 * ogra was hoping you had yours set up already
<mcasadevall> ogra, mine is setup, but I took its ethernet and serial-USB adapter before I left to Berlin
<mcasadevall> I got in about 03:00 his morning, so I went to bed after sending the IRC mobile meeting email
<lool> ogra: Instead of hitting enter use silentoldconfig
<lool> ogra: Did you pass ARCH=arm?
<ogra> lool, ok, next build
<ogra> indeed i did
<ogra> else the crosscompiler would freak out ;)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-12
<tonyplee> Hello, Ubuntu for ARM is for ARM cpu without vfp, right?
<Stskeeps> >= armv5 in jaunty, >= armv6+vfp in karmic i believe
<tonyplee> I'm using jaunty and would like to rebuild some packages with vfp.
<tonyplee> Right now, I use set up the gcc with vfp than do the "apt-get -b source pkg-name"
<tonyplee> Is that a good way to do it?
<ogra> ok
<lool> ogra: So, cdimage - debian-cd - livecd-rootfs
<lool> ogra: Do we know for sure what works and what's broken with the new kernel names
<ogra> i dont get any kernel/initrd spit out from livecd-rootfs
<ogra> thats a fact
<ogra> ogra@antimony:/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/ports_daily-live/live$ ls armel*
<ogra> armel+imx51.manifest  armel+imx51.manifest-desktop  armel+imx51.squashfs
<lool> Ok I'm kicking a livecd-rootfs build on my babbage2
<ogra> i just did one
<ogra> make sure to set -aarmel and -simx51
<ogra> i missed -aarmel
<lool> sudo livecd.sh -a armel -s imx51 -d karmic ubuntu
<lool> I thought it defaulted to your arch though
<ogra> it does but doesnt use it in the naming somehow
<lool> ogra: Did we confirm that apart of that debian-cd or cdimage would be working?
<ogra> livecd.ubuntu-imx51.initrd, livecd.ubuntu-imx51.initrd-babbage, livecd.ubuntu-imx51.kernel, livecd.ubuntu-imx51.kernel-babbage, livecd.ubuntu-imx51.manifest, ivecd.ubuntu-imx51.manifest-desktop, livecd.ubuntu-imx51.sort and livecd.ubuntu-imx51.squashfs is what i get with my local build
<lool> But you dont on the buildds?
<ogra> right
<ogra> on antimony i end up with armel+imx51.manifest  armel+imx51.manifest-desktop  armel+imx51.squashfs
<ogra> no kernel, no initramfs
<ogra> its definately a livecd-rootfs issue
<lool> ogra: I do see the kernel and initrd
<ogra> on antimony ?
<lool> livecd.ubuntu-imx51.kernel livecd.ubuntu-imx51.kernel-babbage livecd.ubuntu-imx51.initrd livecd.ubuntu-imx51.initrd-babbage
<lool> On the buildd
<ogra> you can access manoao ?
<lool> Yes
<lool> Just like you BTW
<ogra> oh, i didnt know we can
 * ogra never tried, i thought that was an infinity privilege :)
<lool> ogra: So what the error you get from debian-cd?
<ogra> no error, i dont even get any logs :/
<ogra> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/ubuntu/latest/ has a log from a week ago
<lool> Ok I'm kicking a cdimage build to see what's happening
<lool> ogra: The livefs build log was current when I checked
<lool> ogra: You need to use ubuntu-imx51 not ubuntu
<ogra> urgh
<lool> No script to make CDs bootable for armel ...
<lool> hmm
<lool> oh right need to update my script for imx51
<ogra> sadly it doesnt have any echo for the kernel copying stuff
<ogra> we should add something
<ogra> but right, i see manoao has the livecd.ubuntu-imx51.initrd and livecd.ubuntu-imx51.kernel
<lool> ogra: I get it to download but it fails subsequently
<ogra> lool, see -release
<ogra>         kernel|initrd)
<ogra>                 for flavour in $FLAVOURS; do
<ogra>                         echo "$LIVECD/$DIST/$LIVEPROJECT/current/livecd.$LIVEPROJECT.$ITEM-$flavour"
<ogra>                 done
<ogra>                 ;;
<ogra> from bin/find-live-filesystem on cdimage
<lool> ogra: Mind pinging when you boot the image?
<ogra> lool, will do
<ogra> i need to find some food as well ... i'm sick and up since 14h (with a 2h nap)
<ogra> rsync says it still has 40min to go
<rjune_wrk> ogra: you're up late.
<ogra> rjune_wrk, alpha release
<rjune_wrk> ah, so forced march, eh?
<lool> ogra: Got the image?
<ogra> yes, dding since 10min
<ogra> not sure why it takes so long
<lool> image boots for me on 2.5
<lool> GrueMaster: ^
<lool> There's an odd output in casper: "stdin: error 0" in a loop
<lool> Unable to find medium containing a live file system
<ogra> same here
<lool> I see a /dev/mmcblk0p2 and can mount it and see /casper/filesystem.squashfs in it
<ogra> but intrestingly USB works
<ogra> which shouldnt
<lool> The problem is the UUID of the device
<ogra> i see it also loading FEC
<lool> It doesn't match the one in /conf/uuid.conf
<ogra> which isnt supposed to work either
<lool> ogra: Sorry?
<ogra> amitk didnt include a properly working USB driver nor a working NIC driver (FEC)
<ogra> neither of them is supposed to work
<ogra> still i can use my USB kbd and see the FEC driver being loaded in dmesg
 * ogra changes the uuid
<ogra> gah, cant just change the one in /.disk
<ogra> lool, you did a ful rebuild ?
<ogra> not only a debian-cd one
<ogra> (including a fresh livefs)
<ogra> grmbl any why do we end up with initrd.lz
<lool> ogra: New livefs was't needed
<ogra> it writes the uuid newly
<ogra> debian-cd should grab the uuid from the vfat partition (at least it did before)
<ogra> great, now how do i edit an lz file :/
 * ogra is really nearly falling over i have fever since the afternoon and the coughing doesnt get better, why the heck do we need to change everything at the same time in that darn image
<ogra> gar and lzcat tells me unknown suffix
<ogra> lool, so whats the plan ?
 * ogra would really prefer to wait until we have a properly named kernel and dont end u with a mix of -babbage and -imx51 bits in the image
<lool> ogra: For A4?
<lool> My plan is go ot bed
<lool> I filed the kernel blocker
<ogra> ++
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-13
<amitk> ogra: do you guys plan to roll Pegatron images too? considering the slight changes required to redboot...
<ogra> if i can get the redboot patches in plain form i will include redboot binaries for pegatron and it would be nice to have kernel support too, we wont build specific images though, but we would like to enable oters to do so
<lool> I would like to split the images so that we ship a small device dependent image and load the squashfs from a separate image
<lool> We need to revisit the image format; SD images aren't particularly useful for real lange devices
<ogra> yep
<ogra> though thats karmic+1, right ?
<lool> That's as soon as possible but not a karmic goal in itself  :)
<ogra> or do you plan it for this cycle ?
<ogra> good
 * ogra would like to have images at all before thinking about a redesign :)
<lool> We do now
<lool> Just with broken casper (Fix committed) and kernel
<ogra> right
<ogra> once i see it booting to gdm and can use mouse kbd and network i'm happy
<ogra> lool, in any case i dont want to have a cycle again where we dont start building images with A1
<lool> I wish, but I doubt it will be much faster to rebase on top of .33 or whatever is used in 10.04
<ogra> even if that means to carry the kernel of the last release for a while
<lool> Perhaps for dove
<ogra> well, with the sperate kernel sourcepackages it should be a bit easier
<amitk> so you worked around the squashfs problem or was it fixed?
<ogra> no
<ogra> neither
<ogra> its broken atm
<amitk> how can I reproduce it? Since I don't typically install the entire system to test kernels...
<ogra> hmm, well, you would need to pul the live image
<ogra> then change the cmdline and add LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p2
<amitk> link?
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/20090812.4/karmic-desktop-armel+imx51.img
<amitk> straight dd to SD?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> argh
 * ogra curses git
<ogra> so my day is messed already having to use that crap
<ogra> so no matter what i do to get the mvl-dove branch it simply trashes what i have already
<amitk> what are you trying to do?
<ogra> lool wanted me to do a testbuild and i simply clone the ubuntu-karmic branch, then try to checkout the mvl-dove head (which apparently isnt included)
<amitk> ogra: what does 'git branch -r' say
<ogra> so i started lookinf for docs that confuse even more, isnt there a simple clone command i can use to get directly what i want ?
<ogra> ah, it has origin/mvl-dove
<ogra> but note i messed it up already editing .git/config
<ogra> and running git pull afterwards
<amitk> so just do 'git checkout origin/mvl-dove -b mvl-dove'
<ogra> which results in a broken merge
<amitk> NEVER EVER use git pull. Don't you bzr heads ever learn :-p
<ogra> well, if git would be usable in any small amount we wouldnt need bzr :P
<amitk> Here are the commands to fix your setup:
 * ogra starts over with a clean clone
<ogra> oh, ok
 * ogra listens
<amitk> git checkout master
<amitk> git reset --hard origin/master
 * amitk waits
<ogra> ok
<ogra> Switched to a new branch 'mvl-dove'
<ogra> ha !
<amitk> git fetch
<ogra> oh
<ogra> ok
<amitk> what does 'git branch' say?
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/kernel/git/ubuntu-karmic$ git branch
<ogra>   master
<ogra> * mvl-dove
<amitk> git reset --hard origin/mvl-dove
<amitk> just to be sure you are on tip of mvl-dove
<ogra> HEAD is now at 32e3175 UBUNTU: [Config] Bypass udeb generation issues.
<ogra> looks good
<amitk> now you can carry on building
<ogra> yep i guessed so
<ogra> amitk, thanks a lot, git is like speaking latin to me
<amitk> actually it _is_ due to the archival nature of internet. Everything published on internet should have a expiry date. All the bad docs would disappear then.
<amitk> hmm... why does the karmic fsl image switch the console after initramf
<amitk> s
<ogra> ??
<ogra> can you elaborate ?
<amitk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252445/ after this I get nothing on my serial console
<amitk> everything is redirected to the DVI output
<amitk> where I see initramfs errors
<ogra> oh, right, because its a live image
<ogra> edit the cmdline
<ogra> drop console=tty0
<ogra> though given that upstart has no default setup for serial ttyS i doubt you will get a lot more (beyond the errors)
<ogra> lool, the mvl-dove kernel doesnt boot
<ogra> lool, whoops, i take that back, wrong mkimage parameters
<amitk> lool: you comment on the squashfs bug: babbage image doesn't find its livefs by default (due to a driver renaming its /sys data between 2.6.28 and .31)
<amitk> that should be the squashfs driver?
<ogra> no, thats the casper bug he was referring to earlier
<amitk> so now it does find its livefs by default?
<ogra> we currently look for platform-mmc devices but that device was renamed
<ogra> the casper fix adds the new name to it i belive (i didnt check it)
<ogra> you can override the broken casper detection by setting LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p2 on the cmdline
<ogra> the detection isnt realted to the squashfs oops
<ogra> its two separate issues
<amitk> its almost impossible for me to debug this bug w/o a separate DVI display. Can't keep switching between the board and my devbox. Do you have any other trick?
<ogra> sadly no
<ogra> dropping console=tty0 didnt help ?
<amitk> it helps. But I don't have enought knowledge of initramfs
<amitk> where does the stdin: error 0 come from?
<amitk> aah, nevermind. passing LIVEMEDIA makes it go away
<lool> amitk: There is a casper fix which isn't uploaded which is why you need the LIVEMEDIA arg
<lool> Main console is on DVI by default but you can easily change that on the kernel cmdline
<ogra> lool, dove looks very good so far
<lool> ogra: What did you test?
<ogra> its nearly finished doing a kernel compile
<ogra> never got that far before, should be done within the next 15min
<amitk> ogra: it better be. They delivered a 2.6.31 patchset...
<ogra> well, we had weird segfaults and ICEs with all former versions
<ogra> nothing like that anymore it seems
<ogra> and since i built a .deb from our git tree i'll try initramfs booting next
<ogra> it still doesnt see the 512M though
<ogra> ogra@dove:~$ sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda1
<ogra> /dev/sda1:
<ogra>  Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.15 seconds =  53.99 MB/sec
 * ogra really loves that
<amitk> ogra: did you say there was a dove board to be delivered to me too?
<ogra> we had a spare one but you guys were all gone already
<ogra> not sure where that went now
<ogra> lool, do you remember ? ^^^
<ogra> mage arch/arm/boot/uImage is ready
<ogra> HA !
<ogra> lool, i'd consider the stability issues solved
<lool> ogra: Do you have CONFIG_HIGHMEM on your kernel?
<lool> ogra: How much memory do you see in free?
<lool> or /proc/meminfo rather
<ogra> ogra@dove:~/temp$ cat /proc/meminfo
<ogra> MemTotal:         286664 kB
<ogra> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set
<ogra> aha
<lool> Hmm
 * ogra tells rtg
<ogra> lets get it set for one testbuild
<lool> I don't understand where these 256 MB are
<ogra> do you need anything more ? else i'll try a reboot with initramfs
<lool> No I don't thanks
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> Wrong Ramdisk Image Format
<ogra> i wonder why
<ogra> i can load it just fine but it panics
<ogra> cat /ogra@dove:~$ cat /proc/meminfo
<ogra> MemTotal:         514248 kB
<ogra> hmm, works if i set mem=512M
 * ogra tries to complie something to see if it stays stable
<lool> ogra: Are you using the latest U-Boot?
<lool> You want the latest one
<ogra> ah, no
<ogra> do we know how to safely flash it ?
<ogra> i dont want to trash my board now that it actually runs stable
<lool> Not sure
 * ogra tries another kernel build with mem=512M
<ogra> lets see if it keeps stability
<tlee> Anyone know a good ubuntu-arm-vfp rootfs when I can download.
<lool> vfp nope
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-14
<zhangxing> who can tell me how to uninstall the cross compile evn
<amitk> zhangxing: remove the compiler from PATH?
<zhangxing> ok
<zhangxing> thanks
<Martyn_> Has anyone tried getting the new qualcomm-sun java port working on 9.04 or 9.10 arm?
<Martyn_> It's compiled with v6 optims
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-15
<poutsi> hey, i just tried out mer 0.15 on my n810 and thought i'd try changing the apt sources and installing ubuntu on top of that.. would it work?
<poutsi> I see no reason why not
<poutsi> what I can't seem to figure out is what the apt sources are, surely there are arm repos?
<jmc93739653> poutsi: You'll have to ensure mer-0.15 and whichever version of Ubuntu you are wanting to install
<jmc93739653> poutsi: use the same toolchain (gcc, g++, binutils, bison, m4, gdb, GNU Autotools, et cetera.
<poutsi> hmm
<jmc93739653> poutsi: By "apt sources" are you asking about obtaining source (un-compiled) DEB-file components
<jmc93739653> poutsi: Or are you asking about where to find the sources.list apt-get _binary_ URLs/entries?
<poutsi> installing directly on top would've saved me the trouble of flashing an image, since mer had an installer...
<poutsi> I'm asking about binaries
<jmc93739653> poutsi You can run binaries that are not toolchain compatible, as long as they are compiled statically, but that's a whole other debate.
<jmc93739653> poutsi: if you want binaries, then you'll have to get the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz, and diff.gz files and build them yourself on top of mer.
<poutsi> alright
<jmc93739653> poutsi: http://packages.debian.org/source/lenny/qemu has examples of the compilation dependencies and source files you'd have to grab for compilation.
<jmc93739653> poutsi: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html all sections are relevant, but 7.13 and 7.14 seem to be the most relevant to your question.  (Sorry, I just skimmed the doc)
<jmc93739653> poutsi: I'd have used ax example from packages.ubuntu.com, but my browser is telling me it's unreachable.  (I blame my ISP.)
<poutsi> thanks a bunch, I'll take a look
<poutsi> I guess my ultimate goal would be to get the netbook remix running on this n810
<poutsi> it was pretty nice on an intel laptop
<jmc93739653> poutsi: You're welcome :) If you have questions, and I'm on, either drop back in, or PM me.
<jmc93739653> poutsi:  There are also different build-targets for ARM which Ubuntu is is using.
<jmc93739653> poutsi:  ARMv7 (the μarch to be used in Nokia's next-gen "RX-51" tablet is a given.
<jmc93739653> poutsi:  Ubuntu is also targeting ARMv6 (which is in the N800 and N810), and ARMv5t.
<jmc93739653> poutsi:  ARMv5t includes Xscale chips and "ARM9" series CPUs. (e.g. the Atmel SAM9G45, based on
<jmc93739653> poutsi: an ARM926. 'ARMv<number>' indicates the instruction-set version,
<jmc93739653> poutsi: 'ARM<number>' indicates a particular _μarch_ compliant with a specific ISA version.
<poutsi> yeah, I know
<poutsi> I guess I misinterpreted some of this ubuntu on arm hype as meaning that they'd have had packages in the repos built for the n810, and that someone somewhere had made it easy to install too :)
<poutsi> meaning as easy as it was with mer
<poutsi> and I've seen ubuntu running on some arm hardware last week, and the impression that I got was that the guy just downloaded and image and presto
<poutsi> anyway, there seems to have been a jaunty rootstrap for n810 floating around but the site that hosted it went away
<poutsi> 'cause that would've been enough for me, I'd have just put it on the internal mmc of the n810
<jmc93739653> poutsi: There are armel packages here: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/karmic/main/installer-armel/alpha-2/images/
<jmc93739653> poutsi: well images at least
<jmc93739653> There are some ARMv5t packages here http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<jmc93739653> But the current (daily) installer images are for Freescale's i.MX51 series,
<jmc93739653> so ARMv7A build targets appear to be slated too.
<jmc93739653> (I'd do just about anything to get my hands on a development Freescale i.MX515 "Babbage Board".)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-16
<TangoAu> can someone give me a good ubuntu 10.4 support channel please?.
<TangoAu> anyone here please
<ogra> GrueMaster, bug 607291 ... something to test for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607291 in taglib-sharp (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "[MIR] banshee (affects: 1) (heat: 137)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607291
<GrueMaster> ogra: I'll try.  We still don't have a working image, so I will have to use A3 as a baseline and update.  I'mstill working on setting up while in this QA meeting.
<ogra> asac, ^^^
<ogra> GrueMaster, yeah, asac just wants to know the status
<asac> GrueMaster: you can just dist-upgrade existing installs.
<asac> want to know if banshee works
<GrueMaster> I'm aware of the process, but limited on resources atm.  I will get to it asap.
<asac> ogra: gruemaster is gone. maybe dyfet or someone else can check?
<asac> GrueMaster: sure
<asac> we need to find someone else getting us the info then ;)
<GrueMaster> How critical that thishappensin the next 30 minutes?
<dyfet> what is this question?
<dyfet> ah...I think I see from the bug...
<notlistening> Hi can anyone recommend some good reading  for ubuntu on arm running under qemu?
<lool> notlistening: Sure thing
<amitk> heh
<lool> notlistening: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Ports are good starting points IMO
<GrueMaster> asac: You didn't answer my question.  I am working to getting to where I can run this, but I am running into boot issues after running dist-upgrade.
<GrueMaster> On panda
<asac> GrueMaster: today is good enough (not in 30minutes) ... please highlight me when asking questions ;)
<lool> notlistening: Sorry, which Tom are you?  Marble?
<GrueMaster> ogra: My panda (es1) is not booting past "* Setting sensors limits", and I have no console to try to figure out what broke.
<GrueMaster> I may need to do a package by package dist-upgrade (very time consuming).
<lool> GrueMaster: You could try changing the upstart job which sets up the serial console to start earlier
<lool> GrueMaster: e.g. instead of start on runlevel [23], you'd start on local-filesystems
<lool> Or you could break the boot with init=/bin/sh and try to start piece by piece
<notlistening> thanks lool
<notlistening> lool Tom that nobpdy knows
<notlistening> what I am planning to do is evetually have the system from qemu running on an actual hardware board. Can any one see an problems with doing it like that? I have compiled a hardware specific kernel
<lool> That should be fine
<aluex> hi,i met a problem using  midori in my handled device
<aluex> everytime i try clicking on a textbox or a tickbox or ... , it appears just like it was down.
<aluex> and i have to stop it by lxtask
<zyga> ogra: around?
<ogra_cmpc> zyga, yep
<zyga> ogra: asac told me you are planning on doing some automatic BB bootup work
<zyga> ogra: (booting arbitrary images without human interaction)
<ogra_cmpc> well, rather panda but it should also work on BB
<ogra_cmpc> at least XM
<ogra_cmpc> but thats for next release
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, what are you planning to do?
<ogra_cmpc> well, there are two different things i plan
<ogra_cmpc> one is to have an installer that operates via OTG (like nokias just with a gui)
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, so you'd boot the device via USB?
<ogra_cmpc> the other is to build a safe PPA setup
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, and continue with that?
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> for the PPA stuff the boards need to boot via serial
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, can BBc4 boot from USB today?
<ogra_cmpc> no idea
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, I found this guy that apparently did BB booting via USB
<ogra_cmpc> i know there is a musb uboot branch
<ogra_cmpc> so i would expect it to work if the HW support is in
<zyga> but anyway I understand
<zyga> (I don't understand the PPA part or how that relates to serial but that is not important today)
<ogra_cmpc> i'll put a UDS session up for that
<ogra_cmpc> well, if you do PPAs on real HW you need to make sure that even root has no way to change kernel and boot sequence
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, "do PPA?"
<ogra_cmpc> thats why we will use a hardcoded u-boot that boots the board from a central serial server
<zyga> install kernel packages from a PPA, correct?
<ogra_cmpc> no
<ogra_cmpc> PPA build machines for everyone is my target
<zyga> hmm?
<zyga> like crowd sourced hardware?
<ogra_cmpc> as soon as we can get pandas in mass production i want to work on getting public armel PPAs for LP
<ogra_cmpc> so everyone can build armel packages
<ogra_cmpc> on x86 thats only safe through the fact that we spawn a VM on the buildd, thats not possible on armel which is why we dont have public PPAs
<GrueMaster> my ISP and my power company love you for it ogra_cmpc.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, well, you already have access to the arm team PPA
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, I understand
<ogra_cmpc> if *you* specifically want to build stuff in the DC, just upload to it :)
<ogra_cmpc> that plan above is more for the unwashed masses ;)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: were you able to test your es2?
<GrueMaster> Not yet.  I will first thing tomorrow.  asac wants this banshee testing run, so I am finishing an update from alpha 3 to do it.
<GrueMaster> Almost at EOD.  Beer time.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, ok :-)
<rsalveti> fair enough
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> sup?
<GrueMaster> prpplague: pong?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hey, do you know if canonical is planning to have the PM turned on by default on the 10.10 omap4430 kernel?
<GrueMaster> PM?  Power Management?
<prpplague> yea
<GrueMaster> I can check, but I believe so.  It is on all the other images afaik.
<armin76> prpplague: i still want one :(
<JameswStubbs> Hello, Is Ubuntu-MID available for arm using a metapackage?
<rsavoye> somebody just pointed me at the Sharp PC-Z1 NetWalker that runs 9:04, does anyone know if it'll run maverick ?
<rsavoye> The Marvell Armada 510 looks very interesting too
<rsavoye> hopefully either is more stable than a BeagleBoard XM
<kblin> rsavoye: how do you know how stable the xm will be?
<rsavoye> no, but currently it might as well be a door-stop
<kblin> they don't ship yet, do they?
<rsavoye> I have an XM, but it's close to useless still, so I'm questing for something else
<JameswStubbs> Is there a way to install Ubuntu MID on arm?
<rsavoye> I think MID is x86 only, but I could be wrong there
<JameswStubbs> rsavoye: The image is x86 only I believe I was wondering if packages were available.
<rsavoye> no idea
<JameswStubbs> Like when you run apt-get xubuntu-desktop that type of thing :/
<rsavoye> I have yet to get Ubuntu MID to install on any of my x86 netbooks, but these days I'm ARM hacking instead
<JameswStubbs> I'm trying to use MID for a phone
<JameswStubbs> It looks nice for a small screen
<rsavoye> I think my Nexus One is almost a MID :-)
<JameswStubbs> My iPhone almost is
<JameswStubbs> I've had matchbox on it :-/
<rsavoye> but the iPhone sucks to develop real software for
<JameswStubbs> :o Why?
<JameswStubbs> It runs UBuntu
<rsavoye> Apple sucks :-)
<JameswStubbs> Does Ubuntu suck for developing software? :)
<rsavoye> Apple bricked my original iphone several times, saying I was installing unauthorized software
<JameswStubbs> That's never happened to me :S Plus it's now legal to use a jailbreak
<JameswStubbs> And if by unauthorised it was pirated, you deserved it xD
<rsavoye> all I did was port GCC and Gnash :-)
<JameswStubbs> When did you port Gnash?
<rsavoye> way back when it was a new phone, 1st generation
<rsavoye> there is a new port to the iPad, somebody else did it
<JameswStubbs> Why no release?
<JameswStubbs> I've had it running on Ubunutu
<rsavoye> I never released it cause I didn't want to have to do tech support for it
<JameswStubbs> Release without support xD
<rsavoye> I'm overly buried in Gnash support for weird hardware as it is
<DanaG> Say, if I install the x86 libflashplayer.so and nspluginwrapper and qemu, can I wrap the x86 Flash on an ARM host like I do on an x86-64 host?
<cwillu_at_work> can't see why not in principle
<cwillu_at_work> can't imagine it would be performant of course
<DanaG> That's fine.
<DanaG> Though, the thing I'm thinking of running with that... would probably take less total time to completely reimplement.
<DanaG> ah, and is it a good idea to use btrfs on an sd card?
<DanaG> ah, I'm going ext3 for the moment.
<cwillu_at_work> I'm using btrfs on sd
<cwillu_at_work> sd cards fail in particularly nasty ways for ext
<cwillu_at_work> specifically, very few sd cards do actual full device wear levelling, so your journal is staying on a small number of erase blocks
<cwillu_at_work> when one of those blocks go bad, you lose the journal, and get to put your filesystem back together from pieces in /lost+found
<cwillu_at_work> and then it happens again a week later when the next erase block that the journal levels over starts to give unrecoverable errors
<DanaG> Say, if I wanted to make a system that wouldn't need write access, how would I do that?
<DanaG> Most stuff breaks badly with read-only root.
<cwillu_at_work> not really
<cwillu_at_work> anything that needs write access outside of /var is broken
<cwillu_at_work> well, and /tmp
<DanaG> Something about union, I'd guess.
<cwillu_at_work> the alternative is to look at how the livecd's do it (i.e., union), but that's a bit too magic for my tastes
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-17
<DanaG> Say, any new news on getting dkms for powervr?
<DanaG> Beagleboard, specifically.
<rcn-ee> one of the linaro kernel guys pinged me about it last week.. (his dvi display wasn't working) but he has some questions on my sgx module patches..
<DanaG> It really sucks that TI is so uptight about their graphics... they should take an example from nvidia, of all people.
<DanaG> It's also confusing... for an Ubuntu beagleboard, do I need psp-sdk?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and thanks for the new setup script -- setup_sdcard.sh
<DanaG> Though, one improvement: it needs to "inhibit" automount as gparted does, or sometimes you get "Can't reread partition table".
<rcn-ee> umm.. TI can't do anything about it..  By licenseing the core from imgtek (first mistake), TI has some rights, but imgtek makes the rules..
<DanaG> Or TI should at least make the build script not phail.
<DanaG> And even when inhibited, the error still sometimes happens.
<rcn-ee> do you know anyway to in inhibit, other then going into gconf and turning it off?
<DanaG> It's probably a dbus call.
<DanaG> or udisks --inhibit
<rcn-ee> interesting, i'll give that a try tomorrow.. hopefully in time for the 10.04.1 image, thanks DanaG
<DanaG> ah, and when I tried to deploy btrfs, I got lack of fsck.btrfs.
<rcn-ee> yeap, i've seen that too... i even added btrfs-tools to the default roostock image, thinking that would help, but no.. (even alpha-3)
<DanaG> Argh, stupid wireshark...
<DanaG> I try to type "usb0" in capture interface box, I get:
<DanaG> ub0s
<DanaG> And wlan0 is ub0s
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wan0l
<DanaG> And eth0 is eh0t
<DanaG> Note: I think the udisks call to inhibit runs only as long as the udisks command is running.
<DanaG> So, you may have to background it, then kill %something later.
<rcn-ee> yeap, that's the way it looks in the man page..
<rcn-ee> DanaG, what's weird, the package btrfs-tools contains 'fsck.btrfs' http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/btrfs-tools/filelist kinda weird it isn't found at boot..
<DanaG> It must not end up in the initramfs, then?
<DanaG> ARGH, stupid EEM.
<DanaG> I see packets of type 0xbc59 from ff:ff:d6:e3:b3:a0
<DanaG> that's not a valid MAC address!
<DanaG> argh, and TI's mirrors are dog-slow...
<DanaG> 160 KB/sec on a connection that can do 500-600.
<DanaG> Wait, maybe it's wifi fail, or Charter fail.
<cooloney> does anyone still meet this issue with Maverick on Beagle?
<cooloney> [    2.557128] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<amitk> cooloney: known bug that mathieu is working on
<lag> cooloney: Are you hitting it?
<rsalveti> cooloney: I guess this was fixed with latest update
<lag> cooloney: rsalveti: amitk: bug 591941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 70)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<cooloney> amitk: yeah, i guess so
<cooloney> lag: i just hit that
<cooloney> rsalveti: i tried latest maverick kernel in our tree
<amitk> rsalveti: lag: I don't consider that revert a 'fix'. It is a workaround at best :)
<lag> Mathieu and Robert are working on it
<rsalveti> yeah, true, they are still working on it
<cooloney> ok, understood, thanks, bros
<lag> amitk: Agreed, hence the present tense of my previous statement :)
<cooloney> i just wanna test the kexec things on maverick
<amitk> :)
<rsalveti> the bug that got fixed is the mtd one
<lag> cooloney: Either do this:
<lag> CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m
<lag> CONFIG_SND_PCM=m
<lag> # CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set
<lag> or turn off CONFIG_PREEMPT
<rsalveti> well, time to get some sleep
<cooloney> rsalveti: good night
<cooloney> lag: so that's config patch from Mathieu?
<lag> cooloney: ?
<cooloney> lag: i saw some discussion about the CPU_IDLE in the LP thread
<cooloney> but failed to find the CONFIG_SND_PCM stuff
<lag> cooloney: Ignore CPU_IDLE
<lag> I just turn off CONFIG_PREEMPT
<lag> cooloney: Wait one
<cooloney> lag: ah, i saw that, rcn-ee posted in his message
<cooloney> lag: ok, let me disable PREEMPT
<lag> cooloney: Do you know where it is?
<lag> Kernel Features -> Preemption Model
<lag> Change it from Desktop to Server
<lag> cooloney: Do you have a working kernel uImage that USB is proven to work with?
<lag> cooloney: In fact the .deb would be more helpful
<cooloney> lag: oh, haven't try USB much this time
<lag> Would you mind?
<amitk> lag: could you try low-latency desktop for the pre-empt model. I noticed that Nokia ship with that enabled so their driver is tested in that environment
<cooloney> lag: need i test it on omap4 panda or omap3 beagle?
<lag> amitk: I've just looked, and that's what we have enabled at the moment - when did that happen?
<amitk> lag: I did ask Mathieu to try that out in response to his patch on the list
<lag> cooloney: 4
<amitk> so that doesn't work either?
<lag> amitk: I haven't tried
<amitk> ok
 * amitk is off to meet Tony
<lag> amitk: I'll do so now though (neither of my boards work properly, so I may as well)
<lag> amitk: Say hi from me :)
<amitk> sure
<cooloney> lag: will test it later.
<lag> Hey npitre
<GrueMaster> Hey lag.
<lag> MOrning GrueMaster
<lag> How's Oxford?
<GrueMaster> Same as Oregon, just older.
<lag> GrueMaster: I was there over the weekend Saturday was a bit drizzly, but Sunday was really nice
<GrueMaster> You should have stopped by.  I got here Saturday.
<lag> GrueMaster: I was at a festival - I was in no state to be meeting colleagues :)
<lag> GrueMaster: I should mention that it was a Cider Festival :)
<GrueMaster> More the reason to find me.
<lag> GrueMaster: :)
<lag> So, what can I do you for?
<GrueMaster> Nothing really.  Just saying hey.
<lag> GrueMaster: Ah, good morning
<lag> GrueMaster: What's the plan for today?
<GrueMaster> Did you say you needed to test something on panda?
<lag> No, I need a replacement
<GrueMaster> I'm in the CoP QA meeting, but also have my omap hw.
<GrueMaster> But I would need an email from David before I could leave you with my es1.
<lag> GrueMaster: Well if you have some spare cycles, feel free to test this: http://people.canonical.com/~ljones/usb-stopped-panda/
<lag> The USB on my Panda has stopped working
<lag> I think it's hardware
<GrueMaster> ok, I'll pull it now and try it later this morning.
<lag> Excellent, thanks
<GrueMaster> Did you try rebooting with Alpha 3 image?
<lag> I've tried Alpha 3, yes
<GrueMaster> I hope this isn't another hardware killer patch from the kernel team.
<lag> GrueMaster: It's more likely to be a userland issue
<lag> =:-p
<GrueMaster> ogra: Have you noticed the reason for the image build failures? It appears that we are hanging on unity missing a package that exists in a ppa (from what I could find).
<GrueMaster> lag: PLBKAC
<ogra> GrueMaster, have you noticed that tonights images have built ? :)
<GrueMaster> No, missed that.  Last email Ihad said fail.  Will pull immediately (but I believe oem-config is still bad).
<ogra> the package was stuck in universe, pitti fixed that yesterday
<GrueMaster> ah.
 * ogra is just done with pulling, gunzipping already 
<lag> GrueMaster: DYJMTUY?
<GrueMaster> ?
<lag> My sentiments exactly
<lag> Did You Just Make That Up Yourself?
<GrueMaster> Problem Lies Between Keyboard and Chair.
<lag> PLBKACPU
<GrueMaster> SD I/O is slowwwww.
<ogra> NCommander, could you put http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-mobile-assigned-bug-tasks.html on the meeting agenda ?
<ogra> (as a standing item)
<NCommander> ogra: can you add it yourself? my internet connection is really crappy, and the wiki VERY slow
<NCommander> ogra: what's the usual window manager when UNE 2D is runnign?
<ogra> metacity
<NCommander> ogra: and what draws the bar at the top?
<ogra> with maximus attached
<NCommander> (and what starts metacity)
<NCommander> hrm
<ogra> thats gnome-panel
<ogra> gnome-session starts metacity
<NCommander> ogra: seems I have an issue with gnome-session then :-/
<GrueMaster> NCommander: panda is still updating.  Hopefully done soon.
<NCommander> ogra: what tells gnome-session then to start UNE or normal GNOME? env variable?
<ogra> gconf
 * DanaG still wants texture_from_pixmap on ARM... =/
<ogra> well, gdm actually
<ogra> gconf defines whats running in the session
<DanaG> And I wish that "panda" weren't so impossible to find online.
<ogra> DanaG, they are not sold yet
<NCommander> ogra: ok, that makes sense. I'm trying to trace why I'm having a launcher failure
<ogra> NCommander, which session do you try ?
<NCommander> ogra: both UNE and UNE 2D
<ogra> UNE will just hang hard
<NCommander> I get netbook-launcher-efl to pop up, but nothing else
<ogra> dont try that
<NCommander> UNE starts 2D
<ogra> it doesnt
<DanaG> I don't even mean to buy... I just mean to find pictures!
<ogra> if it does thats a bug you should talk to the desktop team about
<DanaG> Unless it's under NDA. :(
<ogra> GrueMaster, no change with oem-config in todays image :(
<DanaG> Literally all I can find for "omap4 panda" are the kernel patches for "add support for omap4 panda".
<GrueMaster> fail.
<ogra> i'm out of debugging ides :/
<ogra> *ideas
<NCommander> ogra: on what?
<DanaG> Say, if I were to take the GL ES apps source from the TI SDK, could I use it with the Mesa GL ES?
<ogra> NCommander, for the oem-config issues
<GrueMaster> ogra: I'll see if I can tweak with it a bit this week.
<NCommander> ogra: ouch. I can confirm however that using the normal UNE session and not UNE 2D still causes the 2D launcher to stop
<NCommander> ogra: can you please poke the casper bug for me?
<ogra> NCommander, if the papaerwork on the bug is done :)
<ogra> (remember i asked you about an additional task)
<NCommander> ogra: bah, I thought you were going to add that :-P
<ogra> right, thats the reason why i asked you :P
<NCommander> ogra: ok, so starting the 2D launcher causes gnome panel to startup in desktop configuration, and not "normally" for UNE 2D
<NCommander> ogra: and the 3D session starts the 2D session san panel
<ogra> yes, thats a known bug
<NCommander> W.T.F.
<ogra> the 3D session shouldnt start a launcher at all
<ogra> only the two unity panels
<NCommander> ogra: is the 2D session known to be broken?
<ogra> but they wont start up if you dont have proper GL support
<NCommander> I don't think it should be showing a normal gnome-panel
<ogra> <NCommander> ogra: ok, so starting the 2D launcher causes gnome panel to startup in desktop configuration, and not "normally" for UNE 2D
<ogra> <ogra> yes, thats a known bug
<DanaG> argh, stupid PowerVR... not only are their drivers closed-source... even their freaking demos are closed-source.
 * NCommander hits his head
<NCommander> ogra: so what's the fix :-)?
<DanaG> So you can't compile any GL ES stuff for non-PowerVR stuff.
<ogra> NCommander, oem-config needs to work again so i can move on :P
<DanaG> Or at least, there's no GL ES glxgears!
<DanaG> Anyway, off to bed I go nowz.
<ogra> NCommander, we have a -settings package but no settings in it yet
<NCommander> ogra: but this worked in lucid!
<ogra> to set these up i need a working session
<ogra> GNOME changed a lot
<NCommander> .oO(we should have used KNE)
 * NCommander ducks
<ogra> and the setting package we shared with the 3D launcher is gone
<ogra> because of unity
<NCommander> ogra: paperwork done :-P
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> i'll upload before the meeting
 * GrueMaster votes +1 for KNE
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> seems /var/lib/dbus/machine-id exists and is wrong on the images
<ogra> so dbus doesnt start and it tears down oem-config with it
 * ogra tries to prove that theory now
 * GrueMaster is still waiting for Alpha 3 -> current updates to finish.
<NCommander> ogra: I'll look at ubuntu-netbook-2d-settings sometime this week if you want, since I need to ASAP for Marvell :-/
<ogra> i'll do it as soon as i can get a working session
<NCommander> ogra: fair enough
<ogra> its not that it blocks anything from working
 * NCommander must admit he feels exhausted today
 * ogra guesses you will enjoy the team call this week :P
<ogra> hmm, so there is no such dbus file in the plain images
<ogra> i wonder why dbus doesnt start then
<GrueMaster> Did you compare with A3?
<NCommander> ogra: maybe it missed its bus to work
 * NCommander runs
<ogra_cmpc> haha
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, no, nothing to compare here
<lag> ogra_cmpc: bug 605488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605488 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: mmcqd/46/0x00000002 (affects: 1) (heat: 132)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605488
<lag> ogra: How big should the swap file be?
<lag> GrueMaster: ?
<GrueMaster> sawp file?
<GrueMaster> swap
<GrueMaster> I think swap is currently turned off.
<lag> ogra said this bug only appears when swap is on
<GrueMaster> Oh, that one.  Make a swap file == ram size.
<lag> k
<lag> Well ...
<lag> Only 256MB works
<lag> Shall I use that?
<GrueMaster> I guess.
<lag> Or the actual 512MB
<lag> k
<GrueMaster> Panda?
<lag> Beagle
<lag> bs?
<GrueMaster> so, you are checking an omap4 bug on an omap3 system?
<lag> GrueMaster: So it is!
<lag> Actually - I'm not
<lag> I am on Panda
<lag> (things get confusing when you're working on both boards at the same time)
<GrueMaster> then my previous reply counts.
<lag> (I am doing the correct thing) :)
<lag> Which was?
<lag> 512MB?
<GrueMaster> yes
<lag> np
<lag> Thanks
<lag> GrueMaster: How can I reproduce this bug?
<ogra_cmpc> lag, just reboot, the messages about swapping should show up in dmesg
<GrueMaster> yep.  Should see it as soon as the system mounts swap.
<lag> ogra_cmpc: GrueMaster: Should I still be able to see it whilst using a rootstock rootfs?
<GrueMaster> I don't know.
<ogra_cmpc> since its a kernel message the rootfs shouldnt matter
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479343/
<ogra_cmpc> though it might only happen if the system actually uses swap
<lag> Well here's what I do get
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Should I write an application which uses lots of memory?
<GrueMaster> Lanch une.
<GrueMaster> launch
<ogra_cmpc> lag, looks o so far, just start a desktop session and use firefox for a while or something
<lag> ogra: I can't
<lag> ogra: No USB
<lag> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> pong
 * persia starts a meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<rsalveti> ogra: any change to sponsor me at bug 619026?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619026 in pybootchartgui (Ubuntu) "pybootchartgui gives ZeroDivisionError when parsing the tgz file generated by a beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619026
<rsalveti> was testing ureadhead yesterday but found out that I couldn't generate the bootchart file on beagleboard
<ogra> well, you can copy the tgz over to an x86 machine and generate the png there
<rsalveti> and about ureadahead I'll just disable it if you run on systems with less than 512, doesn't change a thing at the bootchart
<rsalveti> ogra: that's what I did
<rsalveti> ogra: but the bug is inside pybootchartgui
<rsalveti> it's not using the mmcblk device while generating the bootchart
<ogra> ah, right
<ogra> i'll sponsor it after the meeting
<rsalveti> thanks
<GrueMaster> ogra: /sys/devices/system/cpu/ showscpu0 & cpu1. Checking further.
<GrueMaster> Kind of slow, still updating (from yesterday).
<ogra> are you sure it just doesnt scroll off the screen or so ?
<rsavoye> ogra: ever heard of the Sharp PC-Z1 NetWalker ?
<GrueMaster> what scroll off the screen?  I have an HDMI monitor here.
<GrueMaster> rsavoye: I think persia has one.
<ogra> rsalveti, persia had one for a while
<ogra> err
<ogra> rsavoye, indeed
<rsavoye> it ships with 9.04, I but I heard you can;t upgrade due to driver problems
<persia> I used to have one, but I dropped it in the sink.  It's a lovely machine, and I am tempted to get another almost every week.
<rsavoye> I just want something that's stable :-)
<persia> A few folks have looked at the kernel patches, but untangling what needs to be applied to current kernels (some parts are upstream) seems yet to be resolved.
<rsavoye> figures...
<persia> There's no git tree available, so it's just a huge monolithic patch to dig through.
<rsavoye> somebody said they were running 10.04 on one, but just never upgraded the kernel
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  Jaunty was armV5  (iirc). Lucid+ is armV7.
<rsavoye> 800Mhz sounds nice too
<GrueMaster> ogra: On the panda,  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[01]/online are both 1.  I assume this means they should be on.
<persia> GrueMaster, It's i.mx51x, so it can do v7, but who knows how stable the userspace/kernel interface is in that configuration :)
<persia> rsavoye, My critique of the netwalker is only that I don't like the keyboard that much (the 'a' key is in the wrong place, to my mind), and that the screen doesn't lay flat (or convert into tablet mode).  Beyond that, it's lovely (even running jaunty), and there is some upstream kernel support, so you might join the several folks trying to get newer kernels there.
<GrueMaster> Yes, I know.  I was refering to the images.
<rsavoye> persia: I have an old Sharp 3200, same teeny keyboard
<persia> The way the super-special-sharp-installer for those works, one has to make a mess of the images anyway, which makes it less important.
<GrueMaster> Does the raw Jaunty image work?
<rsavoye> as much as I'd love to jump into the kernel patches, I need to finish my current ARM hacking first
<persia> rsavoye, Not at all.  the SL-C3200 has a *much* better keyboard.
<rsavoye> persia: oh no! Course I was considering using it as a build slave mostly
<ogra> GrueMaster, nope, missing kernel patches
<persia> (and is ergonomically better overall: pity that form-factor wasn't used in the more recent devices)
<persia> Oh, as a buildd slave, just install pbuilder on top of the sharp remix, and have at it.  Nothing blocking there.  no need to fiddle the kernel.
<GrueMaster> Hmm, interesting.  /proc/cpuinfo only shows one proc, but top shows both (one is barely awake).
<GrueMaster> It does seem to be passing the load back & forth.
<ogra_cmpc> thats how its supposed to work
<ogra_cmpc> htop is better than top btw
<GrueMaster> I just found it odd that /proc/cpuinfo only showed one proc.
<ogra_cmpc> are you sure its not scrolled offscreen ?
<GrueMaster> Is what scrolled of screen?
<ogra_cmpc> the cpuinfo output
<GrueMaster> It only fills a quarter of the screen.
<GrueMaster> if that
<GrueMaster> ok, now I see it.  Very weird.
<lag> ogra: How are rootstock's commands compiled? (which toolchain)
<prpplague> lag: a little elf writes down the list of commands and then spends straw into binary code
<lag> prpplague: Okay, I'll cut to the chase
<lag> prpplague: My cross-compiler is a little out of date and I need another
 * prpplague isn't familiar with rootstock operations
<prpplague> lag: i use OE and codesourcery for my cross-compilers
<lag> prpplague: I'm trying to cross-compile a little program to use up lots of memory - but if I compile it dynamically I receive "file not found"
<lag> prpplague: If I try it statically I receive "illegal instruction"
<prpplague> lag: that sounds odd
<prpplague> lag: mind if i give it a try?
<lag> I have chopped it (all the way) down to a hello world - same result
<lag> Do you want me to send you the binary?
<prpplague> lag: sorry i ment try compliling the code
<lag> prpplague: That's my point - it does the same for hello world
<lag> It must be the compiler - the code is sound
<prpplague> lag: what is command line you are using to cross-compile the source?
<lag> arm-unknown-linux-gnu-gcc <-static> -o use-memory-arm use-memory.c
<ogra_cmpc> lag, rootstock is a script
<prpplague> lag: after you compile it, issue the command: file use-memory-arm
<lag> Done that
<prpplague> lag: that should give you some basic info about how the binary was compiled
<lag> I did it already
<prpplague> lag: all that info looks good?
<lag> I have to go (meeting) will you be here in a bit?
<lag> Yeah
<prpplague> lag: yea all day
<lag> Sort of
<GrueMaster> ogra: upgrading from Alpha 3 to current seems to fail somewhere.  Just rebooted (finally), and it is locked up.  Will dive into, butthought you would want to know.
<ogra> GrueMaster, awesome, then its not oem-configs fault as i suspected
<GrueMaster> asac: I am having trouble getting to a point where I can test banshee for you.  Will let you know when I can get past these issues.
<ogra> GrueMaster, just dont upgrade, apt-get install banshee on a plain A3
<GrueMaster> ogra: X isn't even starting.
<asac> GrueMaster: ok. let me know
<ogra> it should only upgrade banshee related packages then
<asac> thanks for the update
<ogra> GrueMaster, try startx on a tty
<ogra> see what it tells you
<rsavoye> I wonder if I can debug thumb2 code on an i.mx51x...
<GrueMaster> ogra: Total lockup.  need to modify kernel cmdline to get serial out first.  No prompt available.
<ogra> wow
<GrueMaster> Not even getting numlock or capslock.
<ogra> thats ES1 ?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<ogra> smells like kernel
<ogra> mount the boot partition, there are .bak files of kernel and initramfs
<GrueMaster> No.  Had to reboot a couple times during the upgrade process (thought it had locked up)  New kernel came up fine.
<ogra> copy them around so that you boot the .bak files
<GrueMaster> I know the process, but I doubt it is the kernel.
<ogra> well, do you see the same on an omap3 board ?
<GrueMaster> I haven't had a chance to try this on omap3.  The time it takes is painful.
<persia> rsavoye, Should be able to do so: the core supports it
<rsavoye> cool, I've tempted to buy one so I can stop sharing a C4, which is insanely slow
<rsavoye> persia: since you have one, is the keyboard worth it, or is the tablet one better ?
<GrueMaster> ogra: old kernel locks.  Now trying with serial console.
<persia> rsavoye, Depends on what you want to do with it.  The tablet one is uninteresting to me (I don't want only a tablet at that size/weight).  I complain about the keyboard, but I'm seriously considering getting another one.
<rsavoye> for me it'd mostly be an ARM build slave, I don't like netbooks generally
<rsavoye> the only other difference is the mmc size, but I could add a bigger one myself
<persia> That would involve soldering :)
<rsavoye> ouch. one has 4GB, the other 8GB
<rsavoye> maybe an external USB drive...
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i'd really like to see some info on how to get the ubuntu builds working with distcc or ice to improve native compiles
<prpplague> GrueMaster: you guys got anyone working on that?
<GrueMaster> The only one that did that I know of is NCommander, but he's probably out atm.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: yea i asked, he only used ice once to do a couple of small compiles
<persia> rsavoye, As a buildd slave, you *definitely* want an external drive, preferably rotary (otherwise you go through a heap of flash)
<GrueMaster> You could always setup an NFS share.
<rsavoye> USB2 drives are cheap these days, or I could just mount space off another machine
 * prpplague has been experimenting with a fpga design that emulates nand flash but uses an external SATA drive
<rsavoye> I use NFS on my XM board, which unfortunately is useless still for doing builds :-(
<rsavoye> somehow I think I shouldn't hold my breath for the XM kernel fixes...
<GrueMaster> I have a NFS share for builds and nfs-root, but not enough systems to try this with.
<rsavoye> but it's impossible to run GDB on a C$ when somebody else is running linpack and whetstone tests...
<GrueMaster> rsavoye: they should be out soon.
<rsavoye> GrueMaster: this week ? :-)
<rsavoye> I'm in a crunch for time unfortunately
<GrueMaster> I don't know, I only test them.
<rsavoye> I'
<GrueMaster> Srry.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: other fun items on my todo list, research multi-framebuffer support in ubuntu
<rsavoye> l'll gladly test them too :-)
<GrueMaster> prpplague: Same here (if someone will send me a blaze).
<lag> prpplague: Hola
<prpplague> GrueMaster: or panda
<prpplague> lag: hey
<lag> prpplague: Where were we?
<GrueMaster> I only have one monitor per system.
<prpplague> lag: you did a file command on the resulting binary
<GrueMaster> And 5 in my office is getting tight.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hehe
<lag> prpplague: Working: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, stripped
<prpplague> oh that reminds, me i need to check on that HDMI switcher we ordered
<lag> prpplague: Mine: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.3, not stripped
<lag> prpplague: Note the Linux version and SYSV tags
<prpplague> lag: ahh yea
<GrueMaster> prpplague: If you get that working, it would greatly help my test environment.
<lag> I've also tried stripped and static binaries
<lag> prpplague: Also, did you test the kernel I sent you?
<prpplague> lag: yea looks like your cross-compiler is out of date
 * prpplague tries to remember about testing the kernel
<prpplague> lag: been swamped with a release, let me check my notes
<prpplague> lag: not seeing it in my notes or email, which email address did you send it to?
<lag> I didn't, I gave you a people.canonical.com address and you downloaded it :)
<lag> <prpplague> 19:23:03> lag: pulling now
<lag> :)
<prpplague> ahh right, sorry
<lag> prpplague: So it was 3hrs from now on Friday :)
<prpplague> no i haven't had time to test
<lag> prpplague: Do you still have the link?
<prpplague> lag: negative, but i did pull it
<lag> rsalveti: ping
 * prpplague sees it
<lag> :)
<lag> prpplague: So your cross-compilers ...
<lag> prpplague: Are they binaries? Or do you have to build them?
<prpplague> lag: the codesorucery is binary, but when i use OE it builds it from source
<lag> Are they both free?
<prpplague> http://www.codesourcery.com/sgpp/lite/arm/portal/subscription?@template=lite
<prpplague> lag: yea
<prpplague> lag: there is a learning curve for OE
<lag> prpplague: I just hit that link as you sent it :)
<lag> jayabharath: Hi Jay
<mopdenacker> there's a learning cliff for OE ;-)
<lag> mopdenacker: :)
<lag> CS is on its way :)
<ogra> lag, talk to hrw, we have the distro gcc packaged as cross compiler
<lag> ogra: In our repos?
<ogra> either in the repo or in a linaro PPA
<rsalveti> lag: pong
<lag> Okay, he doesn't seem to be in at the moment
<lag> rsalveti: Can you test a kernel for me please?
<lag> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~ljones/usb-stopped-panda/
<rsalveti> lag: yep
<lag> rsalveti: Thanking you!
<rsalveti> lag: oh, about the usb issue you found on your board?
<lag> I'm fairly sure it's my board
<lag> rsalveti: Yeah
<rsalveti> ok
<lag> ta
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: I'm testing your 903.7rsalveti2 kernel with the alpha3 preinstalled images on my Panda
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: nice, did it work?
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: not completely. It's not exactly the right resolution setting. At least we can see something and read the screen, but lines look interleaved.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: hm, ok, i think it should set 640x480 if it can't recognize it correctly
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: you're testing with dvi, right?
<mopdenacker> In graphics mode, the screen is split in 2 vertical parts.
<rsalveti> hdmi->dvi
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: I connected the hdmi output of the Panda to an apparently DVI-D monitor.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: ok
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: let me show a picture (takes a bit of time to open my phone and take the sd card out)
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: it'd also be interesting to see your boot log, with omapdss.debug=1 and your edid
<rsalveti> to get the edid install the package read-edid and run parse-edid /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/edid
<lag> mopdenacker: That is a known issue
<lag> mopdenacker: Which monitor do you have?
<lag> robclark: ping
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: but he is testing my kernel
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> lag: but he is testing my kernel
<rsalveti> lag: with robclark's patches for better dvi support
<lag> rsalveti: Does your kernel have robclark and mythripk's patches?
<robclark> lag: pong
<lag> robclark: You have a customer --^
<rsalveti> lag: yep
<lag> rsalveti: Coolio
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: here's the picture: http://free-electrons.com/tmp/IMG_20100817_181722.jpg
<lag> mopdenacker: robclark should be able to help :)
<lag> robclark and I have seen this before
<rsalveti> lag: http://gitorious.org/ubuntu-experimental/kernel-maverick/commits/rsalveti-ti-omap4
<robclark> mopdenacker: if you haven't already, could you post bootlog and EDID...  I'll look in one minute
<ogra> GrueMaster, so for me its definitely dbus related, if i get to the shell after oem-config failed i can see dbus not running, it fails to start due to the file /var/lib/dbus/machine-id already existing, if i delete that file and start up dbus (service dbus start) the system hardlocks
<GrueMaster> Interesting.
<GrueMaster> I'm retrying on beagle now.
<ogra> though i would still blame the kernel, dbus shouldnt be able to lock up the system hard
<mopdenacker> rsalveti, robclark, I can already share the bootargs that work: omapdss.hdmicode=35, omapdss.hdmimode=0. I'll reboot to get the bootlog.
<robclark> ahh, sorry, back..
<robclark> mopdenacker: this looks like the issue w/ framebuffer resize..
<rsalveti> robclark: could be
<ogra> mopdenacker, looks like you should use two mice
<robclark> unfortunately rsalveti was having problems with one of those patches, and I haven't had time to debug yet ;-)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> robclark: for now I'm just skipping it
<mopdenacker> ogra: good idea. We have 2 hands, why shouldn't we use 2 mice ;-)
<ogra> :)
<robclark> fwiw rsalveti... what I suspect might be needed w/ that second patch, is an acquire_console_sem() before the fb_set_var() calls (in omapfb-main.c in size_notify()) and a release_console_sem() afterwards..  although that seems a bit ugly to me
<robclark> at least w/ my kernel, I get some backtraces because of a callback that is called indirectly from fb_set_var() which is expecting console lock to be held
<rsalveti> robclark: oh, ok, makes sense
<robclark> my theory is that on your kernel that somehow causes a more severe result than just warning msg
<rsalveti> robclark: probably, as the screen seems to be fine but it stays with just a black screen
<rsalveti> lag: installing your kernel
<rsalveti> lag: what's the difference?
<lag> rsalveti: Cheers buddy
<rsalveti> lag: 2.6.34-903-omap4 (root@tangerine): working fine with my usb
<rsalveti> my / fs is in a usb hd :-)
<rsalveti> lag: any other test?
<lag> rsalveti: Nope, thanks :)
<rsalveti> lag: http://people.canonical.com/~hrw/ubuntu-maverick-armel-cross-compilers/ for linaro cross compiler
<rsalveti> I'm using it here, works fine
<rsalveti> just don't compile u-boot with 4.5 hehe
<rsalveti> ogra: did you had time to look at the pybootchartgui bug?
<mopdenacker> rsalveti, robclark: here's the bootlog. Unfortunately, there are module loading errors because I couldn't install the package (board not fully booted yet)
<mopdenacker> http://pastebin.com/QrvhMEaN
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: you can install the package using qemu, with your sd card at your host pc
<rsalveti> or just copy the kernel modules
<robclark> k, will look in a few minutes... in a call again :-(
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: can you also get the edid from it?
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: how can I get it? I don't see it in the boot log...
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: adding omapdss.debug=1 to the boot args would help also, so we can get more information from the display driver
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: after login, get the dmesg output
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: ah, right! Thanks
<rsalveti> so you can get the debug lines from the kernel
<mopdenacker> Not sure I will get to a command line. I'll copy/paste the serial console.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: to get the edid, install the package read-edid and run parse-edid /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/edid
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: you can change the boot.scr from your sd card
<rsalveti> and add the command line argument you want
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: right.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: put your sd card at your host, mount the first partition and you'll see the boot.scr
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: dd if=boot.scr of=boot.script bs=1 skip=72
<rsalveti> then edit boot.script
<rsalveti> and run mkimage -A arm -T script -C none -n "Ubuntu boot script" -d boot.script boot.scr to generate the boot.scr again
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: thanks, I already have these details on OMAPpedia.
<rsalveti> ok :-)
<mopdenacker> and I already have done this.
<mopdenacker> Anyway, thanks for the dd tip to create the boot.script file. I didn't think of this.
<mopdenacker> This is a kind of "uboot dump-image" command ;-)
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: sorry, I really gotta go now. Is the EDID the only thing you need?
<rsalveti> edid and dmesg with omapdss.debug=1
<rsalveti> with this we can check what went wrong
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: good! Thanks a lot! I'll be away from my board tomorrow, but you will have these on Thursday.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: np :-)
<rsalveti> lunch time
<ogra> rsalveti, uploaded
<rsalveti> ogra: nice, thanks :-)
<GrueMaster> ogra: not dbus. Just started running A3 on beagle.  Upgraded kernel & reboot ok.  Upgraded dbus & reboot ok.  Will look at other packages in am.
<GrueMaster> "May" be apparmor.  will look tomorrow.
<GrueMaster> I have a list of package upgrades.
<GrueMaster> anyways, beer time.  My peers are calling me.
<npitre> lag: hey!
<rsavoye> your peers or your beers are calling you ? :-)
<DanaG> Say, anyone know of a packaged browser that runs on directfb, or qt-embedded?
<DanaG> ... and supports css and javascript.
<rsavoye> opera mini ?
<DanaG> Well, I'd be rendering local files.
<DanaG> ah, and say, where's nmcli?
<suihkulokki> aa
<armin76> suihkulokki: agreed
<rsalveti> ls -l
<rsalveti> argh :-)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-18
<NCommander> prpplague: I won't try it, its extremely fragile, and doesn't work as well as you'd expect it to
<prpplague> NCommander: the distcc?
<NCommander> prpplague: yes
<prpplague> NCommander: well i'm just wondering how the build farms of HP/compaq were so successful
<NCommander> prpplague: they threw a lot of hardware a tthe problem with QEMU
<prpplague> NCommander: so it doesn't look as though it is a simply implementation
<NCommander> prpplague: I recommend you ask the OBS/HP guys about it. I only used icecc for building OOo seperate of the Ubuntu infrastructure
<prpplague> NCommander: yea, it's a back burner project, i'll get to it soon
<DanaG> "PVRShell: Unable to create surface"
<DanaG> er, will go in #beagle.
<GrueMaster_> Morning all.
<DanaG> Say, I can't start lxsession.
<DanaG> Here's a strace of it: http://pastebin.com/4QntHZ2n
<DanaG> Or rather, it starts and then immediately exits.
<DanaG> Looks like /etc/xdg/LXDE/desktop.conf is MIA.
<DanaG> !find /etc/xdg/LXDE/desktop.conf
<ubot2> DanaG: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<DanaG> Oh, really?
<DanaG>            Error  more than one suite specified for show_static (dapper dapper-updates  dapper-backports hardy hardy-updates hardy-backports intrepid  intrepid-updates intrepid-backports jaunty jaunty-updates  jaunty-backports karmic karmic-updates karmic-backports lucid)
<DanaG> That's bull.
<DanaG> Nice job.
<DanaG> ah, looks like the file is in lxde-common, which lxsession does NOT depend on.
<DanaG> That's a bug.
<lag> ogra: GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> Yes?
<lag> I've been trying to recreate the scheduling whilst atomic bug
<lag> I have used all RAM and swap
<lag> And nothing ...
<lag> GrueMaster: -^
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  I'm seeing it here now, but w/o USB, I'm not sure how you can reproduce it.
<GrueMaster> If you want to bring your own monitor & power supply, you are welcome to join us here.
<lag> GrueMaster: You're 2hrs away and I have no transport :)
<GrueMaster> oops.
<lag> GrueMaster: As I can't recreate, I'm going to have to drop this and pick it up when my board it replaced
<lag> amitk: ping
<amitk> lag: pong
<lag> Hi Amit
<amitk> lag: what's up?
<lag> Do the Linaro team have XM boards which actually work?
<lag> Or do they suffer from the same memory issues that ours do?
<amitk> lag: I think we might have a few newer boards
<amitk> lag: mine went back to the arm team
<lag> amitk: I'm caught between a rock and hard place
<lag> amitk: I have an XM with memory issues, so I can't do any more with that
<lag> amitk: And an XM which has broken USB
<amitk> ouch!
<lag> amitk: Yeah :(
<lag> amitk: I'm guessing you can be of no help?
<amitk> lag: with HW? or testing?
<lag> HW
<amitk> lag: we're facing severe shortage ourselves
<lag> We don't officially support XM, so I'm guessing they'd have to come from you guys
<amitk> lag: doesn't the board work with mem=256M cmdline?
<lag> I can't remember what happened when I tried that actually
<lag> I don't think so
<amitk> lag: that sounds strange, AFAIK the 'problem' was only in one bank. Have you asked TI?
<lag> ogra: Ping
<ogra> the XM with the fixed ram arent available to anyone yet
<lag> ogra: How does the daily build look for the XM currently?
<ogra> they all have the broken chips, the prob doesnt manifest on all boards though
<ogra> lag, havent tested for a while due to the mmc issues
<lag> The ro issues?
<ogra> yep
 * ogra pulls todays image to check it
<lag> The ro issues will still reside
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> then i cant test
<lag> The _fix_ has been rejected a few times from linux-omap
<lag> rcn-ee: Needs to send it up one more time
<lag> I believe it will be accepted on the next attempt
<lag> 4th time lucky
<lag> Well thanks anyway amitk
<amitk> lag: sorry I couldn't be of any more help
<GrueMaster> ogra:  I am still testing package upgrades.  apparmor and all of Xorg updates  passed.  Now testing libgtk.
<ogra> GrueMaster, great, thanks
<ogra> do you see the same odd behavior with dbus if you start it manually ?
<ogra> (board locking up hard)
<GrueMaster> Didn't try.  Just updating/rebooting.
<GrueMaster> But I can check.
<ogra> did you check that it runs ?
<ogra> after a reboot i mean
<GrueMaster> Yes, it runs.
<lag> amitk: No problem
<lag> amitk: How was Tony?
<lag> :)
<amitk> Tony is fine. The sushi even better :)
<GrueMaster> After reboot, I log in and look for crashes.  The full upgrade won't even start X, so I'm already making major headway there.
<ogra> GrueMaster, right, check if the system dbus is in your processlist
<GrueMaster> It "should" be.  I'd see a crash report otherwise.
<GrueMaster> Yes, it is currently running.
<ogra> k
<ogra> i wonder why it doesnt start on the dailies
<ogra> hmm, the "Natty Narwhal"
<rcn-ee> lag, 5th time the charm. ;)
<lag> rcn-ee: Good luck Robert :)
<GrueMaster> 40 packages tested, 367 to go.  Wheee.
<JamesWstubbs> Hello, has anyone here been able to get E17 and Illume working with Karmic armel ?
<JamesWstubbs> Hello lilstevie
<naveenpenda> freind12
<lag> rcn-ee: No sign of you yet?
<lag> prpplague: Morning Dave
<prpplague> lag: morning
<prpplague> lag: i'm headed into the office, be there in about an hour
<prpplague> lag: we can chat about panda audio then
<prpplague> later!
<rsavoye> does anyone know if Maverick will run on the Genesi Efika MX Smarttop ?
<rsavoye> they're giving them away free to developers. :-) and I do see them listed on the Linaro wiki
<rsalveti> rsalveti: giving for free? where is the link? :-)
<rsalveti> argh ahha
<rsalveti> rsavoye: ^
<rsavoye> http://projects.powerdeveloper.org/program/imx515/
<rsavoye> you have to propose a project. they said they sent a few dozen to Debconf too
<rsalveti> cool, there are quite a few projects already
<rsavoye> yep, he accepted my proposal in about 5 minutes last night. :-)
<rsavoye> it comes with Karmic, but I'd prefer to upgrade it to maverick if I can...
<rsavoye> 800Mhz sounds nice for big builds too
<rsalveti> yeah, it'd probably run fine
<rsalveti> will try to propose something there
<yacc> Wondering, is the netbook ARM edition available for download?
<yacc> I seem to find only "youtube videos" :(
<rsalveti> yacc: for what distro version?
<rsalveti> and which board are you using?
<rsavoye> rsalveti: mine should be here Friday they say, so I'll try Maverick and let you know
<yacc> I seem to find only "youtube videos" :(
<yacc> Well, the videos seem to talk about a Ubuntu 10.07 Smartbook edition, ...
<rsalveti> rsavoye: cool, you can check with the guy that's doing emdebian/ubuntu work
<rsalveti> he can tell you the latest status, probably
<rsavoye> which is who ?
<yacc> rsalveti, at the moment none, but I'm considering a Toshiba AC100
<rsalveti> rsavoye: http://projects.powerdeveloper.org/project/imx515/777
<rsavoye> cross toolchains are easy, I'm more worried about device driver support
<rsalveti> and that would be zumbi
<yacc> rsalveti, any idea?
<rsalveti> yacc: you could probably run lucid and maverick on it
<yacc> rsalveti, yeah, but I seem to be unable to find any docu.
<rsalveti> yacc: true, you'll need to be able to get at least the boot loader and the kernel for it
<rsalveti> then you can just create an ubuntu rootfs
<rsalveti> yacc: is it released already?
<yacc> Yeah, where do I get such beasts?
<yacc> I have no idea, I come here to ask, the hardware seems to be available or at least it's listed with a number of sites, ...
<rsalveti> the kernel is open source, so they'll probably deliver a link or a tarball with the sources
<rsalveti> not for the bootloader I have no idea
<yacc> http://jkkmobile.blogspot.com/2010/06/ubuntu-107-smartbook-edition-demoed.html
<yacc> Ok, one site lists delivery on 25.8.2010 and the other one in about 5 weeks ;)
<yacc> So it's not released yet, but somebody seems to have gotten Ubuntu to run on it, ...
<yacc> http://geizhals.at/eu/a559944.html
<yacc> It looks rather nice for 870g, UMTS included.
<rsalveti> yacc: the first video is running on a freescale netbook
<yacc> Oh, that's funny.
<rsalveti> toshiba one is based on nvidia's tegra
<yacc> Ok, so no non-Android option, ...
<yacc> And I cannot believe that Android is useable without a touchscreen, ...
<GrueMaster> Why wouldn't it be?
<GrueMaster> Touch screen is mapped similar to a mouse.
<ogra> heh, thats jerone in the video
<yacc> Well, yes, but the interaction is quite different.
<yacc> I had a tablet PC, and trust me, replacing the touchpad/mouse with the stick was not really practical, usually.
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> hm, lunch time :-)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-19
<amitk> ogra: where is the system-wide fstab that mounts the initial filesystems?
<ogra> you mean /etc/fstab ?
<amitk> ogra: no, the other one that upstart uses
<ogra> upstart ?
<amitk> where things like /var/run are mounted as tmpfs
<ogra> oh you mean mountall
<amitk> aah, right
<ogra> thats /lib/init/fstab
<amitk> perfect, thanks ogra
<mopdenacker> rsalveti, robclark : hi! At last, here's the result of the parse-edid command:
<mopdenacker> http://pastebin.com/9QwDri4a
<mopdenacker> Produced on Panda ES1.0,  2.6.34-903-omap4 #7resalveti2 kernel
<robclark> k.. will look at that in a few min.. in a call atm..
<mopdenacker> Thanks! Here's my kernel log too: http://pastebin.com/MT3QJCDR
<mopdenacker> Still observing the interlaced screen effet.
<robclark> mopdenacker: btw, can you point me at a git tree and commit-id for the kernel you are using.. just so I know which patches you do and don't have?
<mopdenacker> robclark: unfortunately, this info is not available. I just used rsalveti's pre-built kernel.
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: do you have a git tree and commit id for your 2.6.34-903-omap4 #7rsalveti2 kernel, please?
<robclark> ahh, ok.. so I'm guessing you do not have this patch http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/6b36538ae4495bc4e6c44b01192814b4d702882f
<robclark> since it was causing rsalveti some issues..
<robclark> but it is required for monitors that can't do 1920x1080.. otherwise, what happens is fb configures itself for 1920x1080 (which is the default at boot-up before hdmi driver has a chance to read the EDID), and doesn't realize when the resolution changes to 1280x1024
<robclark> which causes the weird repeating pattern.. because at start of row 2, the display is reading what the fb client thinks is 2/3rds of the way thru row 1..
<robclark> (hopefully that made sense)
<robclark> rsalveti: do you have time for an experiment, to see if adding that console lock stuff around the fb_set_var() calls helps w/ your monitor?
<robclark> I can make an updated patch quickly.. but at moment don't have any good way to test it
 * robclark is pandaless at the moment :-(
<mythripk> mopdenacker: Btw can you try sysfs? ie do a echo 350 > custom_edid_timing ?
<robclark> mythripk: I think his problem is the framebuffer resizing.. fwiw
<robclark> hdmi driver itself is ok.. it is finding and using a supported resolution correctly
<robclark> but unfortunately fb still thinks resolution is 1920x1080
<mythripk> yes :) i saw that , it is picking 1280 * 1024
<mythripk> but i guess the sysfs trial might trigger FB , so wanted to confirm that.
<robclark> I guess I need to figure out a good solution for making the omapfb size-change callback work in all cases..
<robclark> no, don't think it would trigger fb if he doesn't have the patch to add callback..
<robclark> not if resolution changes, at least..
<mythripk> i will be adding uevent for all the hot plug trigger in timing change , would that help fb to listen?
<mythripk> can fb listen to the uevent ?
<robclark> not really sure..  that might help userspace.. but I think normally that sort of notifcation would come thru DRM driver somehow..
<mythripk> oops sorry my last bus time
<robclark> k, don't miss the bus ;-)
<robclark> c-ya
<mythripk> :) good day
<mopdenacker> mythripk: thanks for the tip. Writing to custom_edid_timing didn't help
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: robclark: hi
<robclark> ahh, hi rsalveti
<rsalveti> http://gitorious.org/ubuntu-experimental/kernel-maverick/commits/rsalveti-ti-omap4
<rsalveti> my tree
<rsalveti> morning :-)
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: morning! Where are you?
<rsalveti> fine thanks :-)
<rsalveti> let me read the backlog
<robclark> rsalveti, do you have some time to try an experiment?  I can make a patch for the omapfb size-change callback with added acquire/release console lock, to see if that works on your monitor..  but no way to test it at the moment..
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: like your answer ;-)
<rsalveti> robclark: sure
<robclark> ok.. I'll send you a patch in 10 or 15
<rsalveti> nice
<lag> prpplague: Good morning :)
<prpplague> lag: greetings
<lag> prpplague: Looks like we missed one another yesterday
<prpplague> yea
<prpplague> lag: rough day
<prpplague> lag: L24.9 release yesterday fully supports panda audio
<lag> prpplague: Very nice
<prpplague> lag: you'll need an update pulse config and alsa.state file, but other than that it works fine
<lag> prpplague: Has L24.9 been released to us yet?
<prpplague> lag: yesterday
<prpplague> http://dev.omapzoom.org/?p=integration/kernel-omap4.git;a=commit;h=4a49ddc5fdf3e4acf90ea4c219f9742b3be48ab8
<lag> prpplague: Why doesn't anyone tell me these things - I'm meant to be reviewing it!
<lag> Are ndec and sebjan away?
<prpplague> lag: i know ndec is
<prpplague> lag: iirc ndec will back on the 23rd
<lag> prpplague: I think he may be on holiday
<lag> And sebjan has only just came back
<sebjan> lag, prpplague: hi, I just came back today :)
<lag> Hi sebjan
<sebjan> I aligned with cooloney earlier today
<lag> Have you spoken to Bryan today?
<lag> Then the fault lies with him :)
<sebjan> I'll do some cleaning on the L24.9 patch-set (checkpatch is shouting a lot)
<lag> sebjan: On here?
<mopdenacker> robclark: I tried to clone your tree, and compile the kernel with your commit:
<mopdenacker> git clone git://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4.git
<mopdenacker> However, it fails with
<lag> sebjan: Yeah, I know
<mopdenacker> Resolving deltas: 100% (1301615/1301615), done.
<mopdenacker> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<lag> sebjan: I ran it through last week
<sebjan> and hand-off a branch to him to add the ubuntu patch set
<lag> sebjan: Are you going to try and fix the errors?
<mopdenacker> That's just a warning, but I don't see the master branch
<prpplague> thats odd
<sebjan> lag: yes as far as I can in few days
<lag> sebjan: When do you think it will be ready for us?
<robclark> mopdenacker: hmm, possibly there is no master branch..  I do that sometimes to confuse people ;-)
<lag> sebjan: If you can send me an email when it's ready, I can cast my eye over it
<robclark> you'll anyways want to checkout L24.8_panda-hdmi-patches branch
<sebjan> lag: I think sometimes next week
<sebjan> lag: usre, I'll keep you posted as well as bryan
<lag> sebjan: Okay, it will be worth us waiting until then
<mopdenacker> robclark: successful attempt. ;-) Thanks
<lag> sebjan: No problem
<robclark> heheh, no prob
<mopdenacker> robclark: Oops, I don't get *any* branch:
<mopdenacker> git branch
<mopdenacker> $
<robclark> git branch -r
<robclark> git checkout --track -b L24.8_panda-hdmi-patches origin/L24.8_panda-hdmi-patches
<robclark> (or something roughly like that)
<mopdenacker> Thanks, sorry for my lack of practise with git...
<robclark> heheh, I'm same way w/ bzr ;-)
<robclark> rsalveti:  I'm thinking the following patch on top of the "OMAP4:OMAPFB: register callback to get notified of resolution change" patch:  http://www.pastie.org/1102224
<rsalveti> robclark: sure, will build and test it here
<rsalveti> just a min
<robclark> if it isn't working, don't spend time on it.. I'll just see if I can find a panda to borrow from prpplague for the afternoon, or maybe over the weekend
<robclark> there are a couple other display issues I want to look into anyways
<prpplague> me too
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: I can build the uImage with the patch for you, if needed
<rsalveti> cause I'm going to test another patch on top of the patch you need
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: perfect, thanks!
<mopdenacker> Is there a place where I can get Lucid packages for CodeSourcery cross toolchains? Or shall I install these toolchains manually (errk)?
<mopdenacker> For armel of course...
<rsalveti> hm, cs packages I don't know
<rsalveti> currently I'm using maverick with linaro's cross compiler
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/kernel/uImage-mopdenacker
<rsalveti> with the patch from robclark
<rsalveti> now I'm going to build mine to test
<rsalveti> with latest changes
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: hope I can find a package for lucid. We have a fast buildserver, which should run something stable...
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: thanks! Do you have a deb package with the modules, or is it enough to test without the modules?
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: it's enough to test without modules
<rsalveti> I can generate a full deb file if it works
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: all right, more soon.
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: Ouch, my uInitrd got corrupted (bad luck). I have to restore it first from the image.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: you have to recreate your fat partition :-)
<rsalveti> copy the files, run mkfs.vfat -F 32 and then copy the new files again
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: a bug in u-boot
<rsalveti> robclark: nops, same odd behavior
<rsalveti> screens turn on, but nothing goes on it
<rsalveti> so it's not a lock issue
<robclark> hmm.. ok
<robclark> is ubuntu kernel already based on 2.6.35?
<rsalveti> but then you just set the overlay_info
<rsalveti> robclark: nops
<robclark> hmm..  I wonder what is the difference..
<rsalveti> lag is still waiting the final tree from sebjan
<rsalveti> robclark: what change in both cases is that in one the resolution is wrong, than it get fixed
<rsalveti> at my case I believe the resolution is right already
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: thanks for the tip. That's easier than I thought :-)
<robclark> I mean, I wonder why I wasn't seeing that issue when I was testing on smaller monitors..
<robclark> and in fact, why there is any change on a monitor that can already support 1920x1080 natively..
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: I'm not sure it's a U-boot bug:
<mopdenacker> mkimage -l uInitrd
<mopdenacker> mkimage: ERROR: "uInitrd" has corrupted data!
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: at least this corrupt issue should be
<mopdenacker> The image really looks corrupted.
<rsalveti> but why are you running mkimage on uInitrd?
<rsalveti> you can just grab it from my deb package
<mopdenacker> Just to check whether the image is corrupted or not.
<rsalveti> get the new uImage, write it again at the sd card and test
<ogra> rsalveti, -l just lists the setup
<mopdenacker> It was "mkimage -l"
<rsalveti> yep, sorry, was thinking you were trying this before -l
<rsalveti> but you were just checking it :-)
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: in my case if I get the sd card and write a new uInitrd or uImage, u-boot says it's corrupted during the boot
<rsalveti> and recreating vfat fixes it
<rsalveti> robclark: I'm getting a size_notify for 640x480 first and then to 1920x1080
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: obrigado, I could recover just by replacing the corrupt uInitrd file (didn't have to format the partition again).
<robclark> rsalveti: oh.. ok, that is odd..
<robclark> it is like at first it can't read EDID..
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: np :-)
<rsalveti> robclark: yep, weird
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: now I think I need your .deb file for the modules. The screen is just black (but the good news is the monitor doesn't complain... it's actually getting a correct signal).
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: hm, just blank or are you able to at least see some messages on it?
<robclark> so an interesting question might be why we can't go from 640x480 -> 1920x1080..    but I have a small monitor here so maybe I can recreate the situation..
<rsalveti> my current problem with this patch is that my screen stays blank :-)
<robclark> yeah.. question is just *why* it stays blank..
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: just blank, but I haven't enabled the console on it. Will it go to tty0 if I remove "console=ttyO2,115200n8", or shall I explicit this?
<robclark> maybe that intermediate step of 640x480 triggers some problem..
<robclark> mopdenacker: you should at least see some penguins
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: you can set another console argument at the same line
<robclark> btw rsalveti / mopdenacker ..  are you using just console-only filesystems.. or one w/ x11?
<rsalveti> remove quite and splash, if you have it
<rsalveti> robclark: currently I'm using a console-only fs
<mopdenacker> I'm using with x11
<robclark> ok.. I've done mainly full X11 fs..  sometimes I don't see the console, but I think (or thought) that was just because the monitor didn't come on fast enough before xserver starts.
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: good idea to enable both consoles.
<mopdenacker> robclark: I added "console=tty0" and removed "splash", but I didn't see any penguin. The fb console stays blank after getting initialized.
<robclark> hmm, ok.. sounds like same issue rsalveti sees..
<rsalveti> robclark: omapdss HDMI: fallback to VGA
<rsalveti> should it fallback?
<rsalveti> it got the right resolution before this message
<robclark> well.. possibly if the monitor doesn't support anything else
<robclark> but not in your case
<robclark> could you paste your bootlog again?
<rsalveti> sure, 1 sec
<prpplague> is this for L24.9?
<robclark> hmm, if you haven't already, please enable dss traces too
<robclark> omapdss.debug=1 bootarg
<rsalveti> robclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480499/
<prpplague> robclark: thats the similar issue that i have with the L24.9
<robclark> monitor cycling through modes?
<prpplague> robclark: basically it thinks there was a physical disconnect when there was just a soft disconnect
<prpplague> robclark: see line 444
<robclark> rsalveti: do you have any way to set your monitor to only HDMI input, so it doesn't cycle between VGA/DVI/HDMI ports when it doesn't find a signal?
<robclark> prpplague: hmm, yeah
<prpplague> rsalveti: i'm trying to collect a list of monitors that show these symptoms, can you give me your make and model?
<rsalveti> robclark: nop, my monitor tries to be smarter than me
<rsalveti> prpplague: LG W2253V
<robclark> hmm.. damn
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: what monitor are you using?
<robclark> prpplague: maybe you could paste the patch for the change you made so rsalveti could try it
<rsalveti> prpplague: hm, you fixed that already?
<rsalveti> oh, #pandaboard talk
<prpplague> robclark: the one i have is against L24.9
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: does parse-edid answer your question? http://pastebin.com/9QwDri4a
<mopdenacker> It's a Dell Monitor
<rsalveti> prpplague: DELL 1707FP ^
<robclark> yeah.. so might need some manual massaging to apply.. but it is a small change so I guess rsalveti can do it
<prpplague> robclark: i can have a quick look at the L24.8
<rsalveti> prpplague: paste me the patch
<robclark> prpplague: rsalveti is using this tree: http://gitorious.org/ubuntu-experimental/kernel-maverick/commits/rsalveti-ti-omap4
<prpplague> one sec, let me get it for you
<prpplague> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480502/
<rsalveti> one line :-)
<prpplague> rsalveti: please note that this is very hackish and i am researching a proper fix
<rsalveti> prpplague: sure, np, we just want to know if it works first :-)
<rsalveti> prpplague: shit, did work :-)
<rsalveti> robclark: ^
<robclark> ah-ha!  prpplague you are the man!
<rsalveti> robclark: now it doesn't call size_notify
<mopdenacker> Thanks Dave!
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: let me post you the kernel
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: sure! With great pleasure!
<robclark> rsalveti: good.. in your case, it should not.. since the resolution should stay at 1920x1080 and fb doesn't need to be notified..
<rsalveti> robclark: yep :-)
<robclark> so now I think with the combo of my patch and prpplague's patch, it should work for mopdenacker
<rsalveti> probably, let's see
<prpplague> dandy
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/kernel/uImage-mopdenacker-2
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: ouch, still blank!
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: please boot with omapdss.debug=1 at your cmdline and show us the dmesg output
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: http://pastebin.com/L7c9NE3e
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: please run dmesg at your console, then you'll get more messages
<rsalveti> like the dbg ones
<rsalveti> if you're able to login
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: no, I can't login, but I can put loglevel=8 in my bootargs
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: could be, but you can grab the console by creating the following file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480507/
<rsalveti> then you'll get a tty at ttyO2
<rsalveti> robclark: he's getting just one size_notify: size_notify: 1280x1024
<robclark> hmm, ok... I'm back to thinking there is a prob w/ the size_notify..
<robclark> I think I will need to get a panda and spend some time on that..  but I have the link to your kernel, so I should be able to build with that kernel and hopefully reproduce it
<rsalveti> robclark: you have the sources and the binary, if needed
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: good idea. I should have thought about it before.
<robclark> ok.. now I just need a panda..  but ok, need to finish looking into something else first
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480512/
<mopdenacker> rsalveti, robclark : sorry, I really gotta go. Mustn't miss my bike ;-)
<rsalveti> np, see you tomorrow!
<robclark> np mopdenacker :-)
<robclark> c-ya
<mopdenacker> c-ya, hope the dump will help!
<rsalveti> robclark: weird, what mopdenacker got is basically your main base case when you tested your patch
<rsalveti> tried 1920x1080, set 1280x1024 and calls size_notify
<robclark> yeah..  it does the same thing that your's was doing before prpplague ... hdmi_display_suspend() and then starting over..
 * prpplague looks
<prpplague> hmm, looks like it is grabbing an odd config
 * prpplague looks some more
<prpplague> are we sure that this is an HDMI display and not a DVI-D display?
<robclark> DVI-D should be supported too
<prpplague> robclark: yea DVI-D should be supported, but it does look as though it is going into vesa mode for 1280x1024
<prpplague> robclark: which would indicate that it is a DVI-D display
<rsalveti> prpplague: I think he's testing on a dvi monitor
<rsalveti> yep, this monitor is only DVI-D and VGA
<rsalveti> robclark: prpplague: why do we suspend and then resume the hdmi again during the boot?
<robclark> rsalveti: that is a good question ;-)
<prpplague> yea very good question
<prpplague> i was just looking at that
<prpplague> that is very odd
<prpplague> guess i need to do some testing with some DVI-D displays
<rsalveti> hm, 2pm already, need to grab something to eat
<rsalveti> brb
 * prpplague hands rsalveti some coffee and says "get back to work!"
<prpplague> robclark: setting up to test with my samsung dvi-d display
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> prpplague: were you able to test with your dvi-d monitor?
<prpplague> rsalveti: yes and no
<prpplague> rsalveti: looks there is a problem with calculating the 1280x1024 PLL values
<prpplague> rsalveti: looking into it now
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: were you able to test the es2 kernel?
<prpplague> rsalveti: 1280x1024 doesn't appear to be calculating properly
<prpplague> rsalveti: the other freqs seem to be ok
<rsalveti> interesting
<rsalveti> that could be the reason why it worked for robclark
<prpplague> rsalveti: yea it seems to be only an issue with 1280x1024
<prpplague> rsalveti: found the problem with the dvi
<prpplague> rsalveti: i'll have to get a fix tomorrow
<rsalveti> prpplague: cool, what is it?
<rsalveti> ops :-)
<rsalveti> robclark: ^
<rsalveti> mopdenacker will be happy about it
<robclark> oh cool
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Unfortunately no, not yet.  Will try tomorrow.  Do I need a new xloader & uboot?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep, do you want me to cook them for you?
<rsalveti> easy task
<GrueMaster> Yes, please.  (and don't say cook - I've had English meat pies for dinner every night).
<GrueMaster> (burp)
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra> GrueMaster, did you find any reasons for the broken oem-config yet ?
<GrueMaster> no, not yet.
<GrueMaster> Very slow process.
<ogra> yeah, i know
<GrueMaster> All of my systems are going through a switch connected through my laptop, and my lt is thethering wifi.
<GrueMaster> tethering
<ogra> you should run an approx instance on your lappie then :)
<GrueMaster> ?
<GrueMaster> Yopu mean apt-proxy?
<persia> The problem with packages is that there are so many that it's hard to tell typos from real names :)
<GrueMaster> Also, I only have a 16G ssd.
<ogra> i mean approx
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/images$ du -hcs /var/cache/approx/
<ogra> 2,1G	/var/cache/approx/
<ogra> thats for all releases since jaunty (main only for i386 and armel)
<GrueMaster> Sure, Now you tell me.  On the last day of the sprint.
<ogra> i tell everyone since years :P
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-20
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: on-line?
<rsalveti> about beagle xm
<rsavoye> rcn-ee: back from vacation ?
<rcn-ee> hey rsavoye back.. ;) power lines went..
<rsavoye> everybody wants XM fixes. :-)
<rsavoye> TI is sending me another XM board, hopefully without the RAM problem, so real soon I'll be ready for more testing. :-)
<rcn-ee> i bet they do.. ;)  Fingers crossed on getting one on monday. .;)
<rsavoye> I'll send you my flakey one:-)
<rcn-ee> that's okay i got a good collection of broken beagles. ;)
<rsavoye> also got an iMX51 coming tomorrow.
<rsavoye> Genesis is giving them to developers, if you don't have one yet
<rcn-ee> i was playing around with an imx51 based system last month, someone needs to take that git tree by the hornes and fix it.. i know freescale wont'..
<rsavoye> hope you had a few good days off
<rsavoye> so I assume Maverick won't run on it, but it ships with a hacked up lucid
<rcn-ee> oh, i've just been busy this week... ;) lots of testing the gpio stuff to finally fix the 'ro' issues in 2.6.35.. going to post v6 to linux-omap later..
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: I'm building with my custom v6 version now to test on my xM
<rsalveti> didn't test my xM yet :-)
<rsalveti> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=rsalveti/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/rsalveti-master
<rsalveti> it's just finishing the build, takes quite a while =\
<rcn-ee> yeah, about 6 hours. .;)
<rcn-ee> i'm about 95% sure that one will get pulled and put in tmind's tree. ;)
<rsavoye> I've got an OpenJDK test that's been running for 4 days... and still not done
<rsalveti> ouch
<rsavoye> it's my third try to even see if if actually finishes...
<Martyn> Hey there Rob :)
<rcn-ee> rsavoye, is that on a c4 or igepv2?
<rcn-ee> hey Martyn how's it going..  Still fun stuff happening at smoothstone. ;)
 * Martyn has a CortexA9 compile farm now :)
<Martyn> smooth-stone, yeah :)
<rsavoye> a babbage board sitting in a closet in Sweden someplace
<Martyn> (the - is important, we're even being SUED over it.. sheesh)
<rcn-ee> ah crap...  someone wants to stop innovation and forward progres...
<Martyn> rsavoye : if you give me a git tree to pull from, I can do a clone and compile it...
<rsavoye> that's what I want. distcc on a rack of arms
<Martyn> rsavoye : Not quite a "rack" of em, but we do have a lot of Versatile Express hardware
<rsavoye> Martyn: for OpenJDK ?
<Martyn> and other CortexA9 boards
<rsavoye> any remote access :-)
<Martyn> oh, I thought you were doing kernel compiles :)
<Martyn> rsavoye : No :)  That firewall is airgap.
<rsavoye> no, testing rcn-ee's kernel builds on an XM
<rsavoye> right now I'm deep in fixing the ARM assembler for OpenJDK, but running the tests is slow
<Martyn> I bet
<Martyn> Shark is very bad at the moment
<rsavoye> but I'd bet rcn-ee would love a faster build
<rsavoye> I'm not using shark yet, just fixing the real arm interpreter after a calling convention change broke it a few months ago
<rcn-ee> i could.. ;) i finally up'd my main kernel build machine from the 500Mhzish to 600.. ;)
<Martyn> Heh
<Martyn> I'm clocking around the same (800Mhz) but on a quad core machine
<Martyn> and with more of 'em
<rcn-ee> it's a little scary in the basement right now.. i need to find room to install my tegra and panda. ;)
<Martyn> tegra = ok
<Martyn> panda = *shudder*
<Martyn> bamboo is a strange creature of a board
<rcn-ee> it's a little strange.. ;)
<rcn-ee> rsavoye, is your openjdk testing scripted and automated?
<rsavoye> yes, "make check" :-)
<Martyn> lol
<rsavoye> so I'm running the tests on one board in NZ, and gdb on the other one
<Martyn> sheesh
<rsavoye> hopefully I'll get some hardware in here soon that actually works so I stop begging for remote access
<rcn-ee> i think we need to pull kblin in again, he's had some grand schemes of an arm mulitnode build/etc machine. ;)
<Martyn> Indeed
<Martyn> rsavoye : I'm surprised you need to remote that far to get access to the hardware
<rsavoye> there don
<rsavoye> 't seem to be many of us here in the US...
<rcn-ee> i think there's almost a dozen.. ;)
<rsavoye> oh right, you're on this side of the big puddle too
<rcn-ee> yeah i just get up early so it looks like i'm europe.. ;)
<rsavoye> me too, I like my few hours of intersection with the OpenJDK team in the UK
<rcn-ee> and sometimes it's the only way to get things done, otherwise your chasing emails over the next day..
<rsavoye> in my case it's useful, as they understand java, and I don't. course they don't know assembler, so we have interesting discussions :-)
<rsalveti> interesting :-)
<rsavoye> lately we connect someplace in the middle, which works
<rsavoye> talking to java guys about assembler is pretty funny though.
<rcn-ee> in the back of my mind i've always kinda wondered, does openjdk use the ARM_THUMBEE stuff?
<rsavoye> it will when I'm done :-)
<rsavoye> after I fix the calling  convention, then comes all the new thumb2 stuff
<rsavoye> I have a huge patch for that luckily, but it'll need debugging
<rcn-ee> cool! ;)
<rsavoye> the point of this is to make java run as fast as possible
<rcn-ee> and those builtin java instructions will defintelly help that.. i always thought it was weird the old java instructions in the arm9/etc where so closed..
<rcn-ee> okay send v6... i really hope no more changes are needed.. ;)
<rsalveti> hm, lots of crashes with my xm =\
<rsalveti> probably the memory issue
<rcn-ee> but no read only.. ;)
<rsalveti> hahah, true :-)
<rsalveti> does it work better if I limit the memory at the cmdline?
<rcn-ee> umm, i've never tried doing that...
<rcn-ee> in your bootarg try half.. "mem=256M"
<rsalveti> yeah, that's what I'm trying now
<rsalveti> weird, sometimes the kernel does boot
<rsalveti> other doesn't even shows the boot log
<rsalveti> other some random seg faults haha :-)
<rsalveti> memory issues are awesome
<rcn-ee> yeah they are a pain...
<rsalveti> ok, now just some cool warnings that were happening all the time
<rsalveti> [    0.000000] WARNING: at /home/ubuntu/kernel/ubuntu-maverick/arch/arm/mach-omap2/clkt_clksel.c:375 omap2_init_clksel_parent+0xf4/0xf8()
<rsalveti> [    0.000000] WARNING: at /home/ubuntu/kernel/ubuntu-maverick/arch/arm/mach-omap2/clkt_clksel.c:194 omap2_clksel_recalc+0xcc/0xf0()
<rsalveti> [    0.000000]  (null): no physical address for uart#3, so skipping early_init...
<rsalveti> [    0.000000] WARNING: at /home/ubuntu/kernel/ubuntu-maverick/arch/arm/mach-omap2/serial.c:727 omap_serial_init_port+0x88/0x1f8()
<rsalveti> probably some missing patches all around
<rcn-ee> yeap, the uart#3 stuff isn't in 2.6.36-rc1 either..
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: do you know if they are somewhere at least?
<rsalveti> or it's something we should fix
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: it seems that it does works fine with mem=256M
<rcn-ee> cool... stress it fully at that setting.. some of the ideas going around, was the chip select that split the 512 in two halves wasn't correctly working..
<rsalveti> yep, that would make sense
<rcn-ee> this was the original uart3 fix, it didn't get merged.. http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-omap@vger.kernel.org/msg24695.html  for 2.6.36-rc1 the usart changed alot so it needs to be tweaked..
<rsalveti> cool, some work for the weekend
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: does your xM works with usb and ethernet?
<rsalveti> hm, seems to work now :-)
<rcn-ee> yeap, both usb's (otg/ehci), usb Ethernet, hdmi, serial work...  it runs till in run aptitude.. ;)
<rsalveti> cool :-)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: sent you an email, about x-loader and u-boot for es2
<rsalveti> you can find them at http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/maverick/boot/es2/
<kblin> morning folks
<rsalveti> night! :-)
<DanaG> Say, I see we're now getting some stuff marked Linaro.
<DanaG> I get that Linaro is some consortium that includes Canonical, but what does that DO for us?
<DanaG> Say, and what does "flash-kernel" do on XM?  There's no Flash... does it do SD instead?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+bug/365053
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365053 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "On armel (Babbage platform), kernel image upgrading breaks if Ubiquity is instructed not to install a bootloader (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Medium,Triaged]
<sid> hello
<sid> anybody there
<DanaG> Flash-kernel is also trying: Erasing Kernel NAND space... + dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mtdblock3 bs=4194304 count=1
<andrew_708476> Is there someone that know a little about Ubuntu that can help me
<sid> <andrew_708476> : hi i dont know much of ubuntu but i can help you
<andrew_708476> ok cool
<andrew_708476> you know how with Ubuntu firefox comes with it well on firefox I have lost my web browser and can you help me get it back
<DanaG> hmm, ubuntu kernel fails on beagleboard: http://pastebin.com/WTjJgxgm
<andrew_708476> does anyone know anything about Ubuntu that wont mind giving someone a hand
<DanaG> GO in #ubuntu -- this channel is for ARM-specific stuff.
<sid> <andrew_708476: ok try to install new firefox browser use following command sudo apt-get install firefox
<andrew_708476> thanks
<sid> i want to create ubuntu image for arm tell me the exact procedure
<andrew_708476> can I add you and chat to you again
<sid> ya sure
<sid> my id siddharth.waikar3@gmail.com
<sid> send me request
<andrew_708476> thanks I need to unstall firefox first do you know how to do that
<andrew_708476> in Ubuntu
<sid> ok run command sudo apt-get remove firefox
<andrew_708476> its gone
<sid> ok now run previous command
<andrew_708476> I have to restart be back in a minute
<sid> no not required
<andrew_708476> ok
<andrew_708476> its installing it again
<cooloney> ogra: morning, oli, did you guys tested latest daily build omap4 image.
<cooloney> it looks like it stops at booting
<DanaG> Now if only we could get PowerVR drivers in the repos as nicely as fglrx and nvidia... and if only the danged things had GLX, and not just ES.
<ogra> cooloney, yes, we're trying to find out why oem-config doesnt come up since a week
<ogra> cooloney, i assume it stops at the X wallpaper ?
<cooloney> ogra: oh, no, it stops at just enabled the AppArmor
<ogra> after the automatic reboot it does ?
<cooloney> let me post you an image
<cooloney> ogra: http://people.canonical.com/~roc/IMG_20100820_160409.jpg
<ogra> hmm, seems it doesnt reboot
<ogra> it should actually reboot at the point where it does the "reboot check" line
<ogra> smells like a kernel regression
<ogra> GrueMaster, on an up to date panda image, if you call sudo reboot on cmdline, does it do the right thing ?
<GrueMaster> I haven't had a chance to get to a cmdline post-update.  System hangs.
<cooloney> ogra: did the latest 903.7 kernel work before?
<GrueMaster> Same as cooloney.
<cooloney> ogra: i didn't try daily build for sometime,
<ogra> GrueMaster, hmm, i thought you had a way to at least get a console
<GrueMaster> cooloney: The kernel appears fine.  There is something else that appears to be hanging the system.
<ogra> GrueMaster, the kernel doesnt seem to work fine if the reboot command cant execute
<GrueMaster> ogra: I am running the current kernel now.  And yes, reboot works fine.
<GrueMaster> I reboot in between package updates.
<ogra> weird
<ogra> why doesnt it work from initramfs then
<DanaG> argh, es2gears won't run on the powervr.
<ogra> hmm, so i downgraded upstart and dbus now, still hangs hard if i start p the system bus
<ogra> *up
<cooloney> ogra: A3 image works fine.
<ogra> cooloney, yes, we know, can you give me the /var/log/jasper.log file from your broken test ?
<cooloney> ogra: ok, pls wait for a while
<GrueMaster> ogra: I saw the same issue that he is seeing once before, but couldn't reproduce it.
<DanaG> argh, stupid SGX.
<vstehle> DanaG: which platform are you on?
<DanaG> Beagleboard.
<DanaG> Exit message has been set to: "PVRShell: Unable to create surface"
<DanaG> ... and those stupid powervr demos show that their hardware really is annoying...  with ATI, nvidia, intel, and even all the various open-source 2D things, you use standard OpenGL.   PowerVR?  They use some proprietary .POD, and god-only-knows what.  Their demos don't even compile on x86_32 -- missing make_platform.mak and such.
<vstehle> DanaG: Your best option with powervr is OGLES2 it seems.
<DanaG> Anyway, my definition of "Useful 3D" is "Runs Compiz".
<DanaG> As long as nothing ARM will do that, ARM is not viable for netbooks or such for me.
<vstehle> DanaG: does compiz run on something else than OGL? GLES maybe?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Nor can kwin, I believe.
<cooloney> ogra: too bad, i failed to find that log file in my SD card, it enters initramfs eventually
<DanaG> http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/Meego_on_Beagleboard_from_scratch#Run_the_TI_demos
<DanaG> ah, fixed my PVR.
<persia> So, I got a beagle+zippy, and I connected power, ethernet, USB, and HDMI, and inserted a class 6 Sd with the maverick Alpha 3 image.  I get lights for power and ethernet, but nothing else appears to happen (no video output, no ARP registration on the network).  Any suggestions on how to debug?  I also see nothing on the zippy serial port.
<ogra> HDMI ?=
<ogra> the beagle doesnt have HDMI, there are only DVI signals on the port
<ogra> you dont even see uboot on serial ?
<persia> There's a port that fits an HDMI cable
<ogra> right
<persia> I don't see anything at all.
<ogra> its a HDMI port but DVI signals
<persia> That's fine: it's wired to an HDMI->DVI-D converter before going to a DVI screen.
<ogra> ah, good
<ogra> how do you boot ?
<ogra> you need to hold down the user button to make the romcode access the SD
<persia> S1 or S2?
<vstehle> ogra: You are not relying on the u-boot in NAND?
<ogra> persia, the one that has "user" written next to it :)
<vstehle> ogra: This way you would only need a boot.scr, no MLO, no u-boot
<ogra> vstehle, that wouldnt work with XMs
<GrueMaster> vstehle: New versions of both.
<ogra> nor with pandas
<vstehle> ogra: Oh you want a generic solution for OMAP3 & 4? I see...
<ogra> yes, thats how our images are designed
<vstehle> ogra: Of course; silly me :)
<persia> vstehle, I'm not sure I have anything in NAND, or I'd expect to see some serial output
<vstehle> persia: "old" beagle for sure say hello on serial, even with no SD
<ogra> you should see 40T on the serial port as soon as you fire up the board
<ogra> that tells you "i'm alive but have nothing in NAND"
<GrueMaster> persia: You need a null modem.
<persia> I still have nothing on the serial port, but I've some DVi output now, so I'm happy.  Thanks.
<ogra> ah, great
<vstehle> persia: strange you have nothing on serial; check cable & config
<ogra> you will likely run into mmc issues though
<ogra> either it wont find the mmc at all or only have it available in readonly mode
<persia> We'll see.  Plymouth is running now.
<ogra> plymouth ?
<ogra> so it did the resizing already and rebooted ?
<persia> Yep.
<ogra> hmm, then you dont seem to have mmc issues
<persia> It's a very small card :)
<ogra> 4G is minimum
<cooloney> ogra: too bad, i failed to find that log file in my SD card, it enters initramfs eventually
 * ogra will add enough spare space on the image to make it 2.2G big so people dont get the idea to use it on less than 4G cards
<ogra> cooloney, the log should be in /dev/.initramfs/
<ogra> during the initramfs
<persia> Yeah, 4G.  I wouldn't do less, after all the time I spent arguing that supporting 2G was madness :)
<ogra> or if you got to the reboot stage it might already have been copied to the rootfs
<ogra> persia, if its a normal C4 i'D suggest to immediately create a swap file manually and swapon once ubiquity created the user
<ogra> (on a tty while the removal stuff of oem-config runs)
<cooloney> ogra: if i ran 'halt' or 'reboot' during initramfs, the log will be gone?
<ogra> cooloney, if it went through the second part (that sets up everything) the log should have been copied to the rootfs already
<ogra> (that part ends with the "reboot check" message)
<persia> ogra, I'm still waiting for something interesting to load over the eye-searing background.  That said, how would I distinguish an abnormal C4?
<ogra> persia, you cant, its OOming silently
<ogra> persia, though you could be hit by Bug 616581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<NCommander> ogra: I'll pull down the latest dove live when I get back to the hotel and try  and get you anothe rdata point on the dbus issue to confirm if its specific to  pre-installs
<ogra> NCommander, great
<persia> ogra, Indeed I am :)
<ogra> though i just downgraded a daily to the last known working upstart and dbus packages
<ogra> persia, just wait until you can hit enter and end up on a rootshell
<NCommander> ogra: isn't it nice how easy it is to tweak a pre-installed image ;-)?
<ogra> persia, then you can do the setup manually
<persia> Indeed.
<ogra> NCommander, well, next i'll try to downgrade to the former kernel ...
<ogra> NCommander, and *thats* tricky on preinstalled images
<ogra> packages are surely a lot easier to change though, i agree
<NCommander> ogra: can't you just kick a new uImage into the VFAT and turn it on?
<ogra> uImage isnt the prob :)
<NCommander> ogra: and respin the uInitrd?
<ogra> right you need to respin it
<NCommander> ogra: that's not super difficult
<ogra> if you cant chroot into the rootfs it is :P
<persia> respinning isn't an issue, but it helps if you mount the SD on another armel device to do so...
<NCommander> ogra: strip the top 64 bytes of the uInitrd, zcat uInitrd | cpio -ivd
<NCommander> change the files yo uneed, then repack, and mkimage
<ogra> urgh
<ogra> nah
<ogra> i prefer to use a clean respin from scratch
<NCommander> ogra: that being said, the kernel should still boot if its mismatched; we're not depending on any special modules on OMAP for normal boot last I checked
<persia> Clean respin or same-arch chroot is much better than that hack
<ogra> right, without input devices etc :P
<DanaG> "an hdmi port but DVI signals" -- say, how is that even different?
<DanaG> ooh, fbvncserver!
<DanaG> http://code.google.com/p/android-vnc/
<DanaG> Static one works fine on my non-Android Beagle.
<DanaG> Say, now that I don't need Flash... I should try android beagle again.  It's a bummer I couldn't find the danged asix module, though.
<persia> DanaG, HDMI can have lots of different signals, but usually includes DVI-D and audio, and may contain one or more serial channels, and perhaps even an ethernet channel.
<DanaG> Serial and ethernet?  That'd be spiffy.
<DanaG> That serial channel must be how LG makes their receivers and TVs work together.
<NCommander> persia: do you plan to be around tonight? I can use your help w/ the libd-i changes
<persia> HDMI 1.4 added ethernet.  I think the serial is limited to Consumer Electronics Control messages though, by the spec (although one could conceivably generate non-compliant equipment...)
<DanaG> say, I need to ask rcn-ee for kernel headers... since the ubuntu ARM official kernel fails to init omapfb.
 * persia refers to the specs for more detail, having only a limited understanding of HDMI
<persia> NCommander, probably not more than another hour or two (it's later here than there)
<DanaG> argh, ureadahead bails on my thing -- OOM.
<persia> Didn't rsalveti have a patch for that?
<ogra> dont use the netbook images on less than 512M :)
<DanaG> I used the "minimal".
<ogra> persia, yes, but Keybuk wasnt available the last days
 * persia mumbles "We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu"
<DanaG> ah, that android vnc server needs "kbde" -- keyboard emulator.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and what's the deal with Linaro?
<DanaG> I know it's a working-group of sorts, but what does it DO for us?
<ogra> persia, but we have braches owned by people you cant commit to :P
<ogra> DanaG, you know how you can run any x86 machine with the ubuntu -generic kernel ?
<persia> DanaG, From my (limited) understanding, it's ARM's linux initiative group doing upstream stuff we can use.
<ogra> DanaG, thats one example of things linaro will implement
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Either openfirmware-type or UEFI-type could be useful.
<DanaG> Though, right now there's a TianoCore for ARM... but no way to really do anything with it.
<DanaG> There's no arm grub-efi.
<ogra> currently they are working on unifying uboot
<persia> ogra, branches are for people who don't know how to use the archive as a VCS.  keybuk wrote a great document explaining how the archive was essentially a VCS.  Plus, james_w set up a VCS that auto-imports anything uploaded, just in case people wanted to use obsolete external VCSs.
<ogra> persia, right, but still he is the only one with access to the ureadahead branch
<persia> DanaG, There's a few openfirmware implementations for ARM: someone just needs to add support for specific hardware of interest :)
<ogra> persia, indeed i could just blindly upload and ignore bzr
 * persia is of the opinion that folks using bzr to handle packaging and not following UbuntuDistributedDevelopment guidelines deserve the side effects
<cooloney> ogra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480892/
<cooloney> ogra: this time it stops before initramfs
<ogra> cooloney, WOAH !
<ogra> that looks really bad
<cooloney> i looks like my SD card is not good
<cooloney> *it
<ogra> no, i see the same on a fresh image here
<cooloney> need i try another onw?
<cooloney> ok,
 * ogra is just done with a test
<cooloney> got it
<DanaG> oh yeah, I tried btrfs... got lack of fsck.btrfs/
<ogra> hmm, so doing an fsck on a freshly dd'ed image doesnt show any errors
<ogra> thats weird
<michaelh1> Hi there. What's a good filesystem to use on a SD card?  On my 4 GB card I get 17.5 MB/s read.  FAT gives 3.7 MB/s write but ext3 is half that at 1.7 MB/s...
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/zR7pepwM
<DanaG> that's my problem with -1001-omap.
<persia> michaelh1, The best filesystem is one supported by the FTL on the flash card, which is incredibly hard to detect.  All filesystems are bad to some degree, as we don't have raw access to the eraseblocks, and are dealiing with a false abstraction of a block device.
<DanaG> Say, I'm wondering if I should make my laptop's ssd be btrfs.
<persia> In general, journalling filesystems are less bad.
<ogra> DanaG, 1001-omap isnt an ubuntu kernel, talk to the people maintining it :)
<persia> DanaG, again, depends on the FTL
<DanaG> So -15 is Ubuntu?
<DanaG> But the linux-omap package depends on 1002 (which isn't even out yet).
<DanaG> Okay, I'll try 15.
<ogra> surely not
<persia> Hrm?  Any kernel in the archives is inherently an Ubuntu kernel.  Any other kernel isn't.
<ogra> persia, we have two omap3 flavours, one is a linaro oen
<ogra> linux-omap is ours, linx-linaro-omap is linaros
<ogra> or linux-linaro-image-omap
<ogra> seems their meta doesnt have a toplevel metapackage
 * persia doesn't see how linux-linaro-image-omap isn't an Ubuntu kernel, although it's not the default kernel.
<ogra> in any case linux-omap should not depends on the -1001- package (which is linaros)
<ogra> if that happens, thats a bug
<persia> I agree with that :)
<mopdenacker> DanaG: at least ext4 gives much better performance than ext3, according to several tests I made. At least on a SATA disk. And I have no problem using it on eMMC.
<mopdenacker> btrfs sounds good too. Now sure how mature it is though. ext4 is definitely mature enough (used in our servers without any issue)
 * ogra wonders if lag knows if there were any filesystem driver related changes in the omap4 kernels recently 
<mopdenacker> DanaG: otherwise, Squashfs rocks for read-ony parts of your fs. It's lightning fast.
<ogra> i can fsck the SD card 100 times on x86 without any errors ...
<ogra> but as soon as i run it on the üpanda i have lots and loits of filesystem errors
<mopdenacker> ogra: perhaps issues in the mmc block drivers?
<ogra> mopdenacker, possible
<mopdenacker> ... causing corruption after time.
<lag> ogra: Not that I'm aware of, but I can check
<lag> ogra: So I don't have to read all the backlog, can you briefly tell me what the problem is?
<mopdenacker> ogra, do you confirm that your pre-installed images don't support OMAP ES2.0 yet? alpha3 doesn't boot on my Blaze, that's why I suspect this.
<ogra> lag, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480892/ all these fs errors (which i dont get when running fsck on other arches with the same filesystem)
<ogra> mopdenacker, right, we only have one es2 yet thats at the QA person
<ogra> mopdenacker, so we cant do any development for es2 yet
<ogra> lag, so looking at the changelog of the linux-ti-omap4 package it seems there were a lot mmc realted changes
<mopdenacker> ogra: thanks! That's an issue. We will address it during the call this afternoon.
<ogra> i think the es2's are on their way now
<lag> ogra: Nothing's been changed in the past 2 weeks
<ogra> lag, there was an upload on the 5th
<ogra> and the first image after the 5th was the first one that stopped working
<lag> Yes, two weeks ago
<lag> So something in that lot has killed your build?
<ogra> well, something between the 4th (alpha3) and the 9th (teh first image that was buildable again)
<lag> ogra: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=371114579a7d9c313ff76707fbeff39f0a0a4015
<lag> ogra: Take your pick
<ogra> lag, well grep for MMC in there
<lag> Brain grepping :)
<ogra> ha !
<ogra> at least i see oem-config again now
<ogra> with lots of hacking
<lag> 15 MMC changes
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> it could as well be e2fsprogs
<ogra> there was a merge on the 7th
<ogra> the new oem-config ui looks nice
<ogra> argh
<ogra> no more way to set the hostname
<ogra> thats bad
<lag> ogra: Take a know good kernel (I suggest alpha3) and put it on the daily build image
<lag> known*
<lag> Then test
<lag> If you are greeted with the same results, it's the kernel's fault
<lag> If not, blame e2fsprogs
<ogra> lag, yeah, its just not that easy :P
<lag> ogra: Why isn't it?
<persia> initrd
<ogra> right
<lag> Rebuild that too
<lag> Do you want me to rebuild it for you?
<ogra> i need to test on a virgin image
<ogra> which means it is tricky to get exactly all the changes into the initrd
 * lag chuckles "virgin"
<lag> Do you have any better ideas?
<ogra> not really
<lag> :)
<ogra> but i'm trying all other opportunities first :)
<ogra> and additionally i just got oem-config up so i have to finish that install
<lag> k
<mopdenacker> ogra: do you have documentation for building your pre-installed images? Our plans are to make such images for our next internal release.
<lag> mopdenacker: dd and go
<ogra> mopdenacker, not yet and the last two weeks i was held up due to the non-booting images its on my TODO to provide such docs
<mopdenacker> ogra: I understand. Thanks. Do the images boot now?
<ogra> not really
<ogra> i have hacked around some issues though
<ogra> but they dont resize the filesystem properly due to all these FS errors
<mopdenacker> lag: I wish it was that easy... At least you need to make the installer start...
<ogra> and there are odd things going on in oem-config
 * ogra takes a break
<lag> ogra: I have some scripts that may help you create your initrd file if that's the route you decide to go
<persia> ogra, The test-build for the pulse stuff isn7t going to complete before I lose track: I'll send you a patch tomorrow.
<lag> mopdenacker: How do you mean?
<lag> If you're talking about the Panda/Beagleboard all you have to do is dd the image onto an SD card and put it in
<lag> The rest is automated
<mopdenacker> lag: Yes, but there are a few special things to do:
<lag> mopdenacker: There are?
<mopdenacker> lag: - create an image that's just the size that you need.
<mopdenacker> (and not the size of the sd card you used)
<lag> The installer re-sizes the card for you
<lag> Wrong: The image
<mopdenacker> - modify the rootfs so that the installer starts and does its job (configure the TZ, create the user, choose the login mode).
<mopdenacker> A standard image would just boot.
<mopdenacker> without starting the installer.
<DanaG> oh yeah, something I found on the rcn-ee maverick minimal: it left dhcp-client-identifier set to "d-i".
<lag> The TZ and user creation is done via an intuitive GUI
<mopdenacker> lag: I'm taking the developer point of view. If I use a 4 GB SD card for development, my image will be 4 GB big, and will contain plenty of unused blocks at the end.
<lag> mopdenacker: Ah, I see
<mopdenacker> lag: Yes, no issue from the user perspective ;-)
<lag> mopdenacker: You just make the image as small as you can <2GB
<mopdenacker> that's why I need Oliver's doc
<lag> mopdenacker: Make the installer probe the card and re-size on first boot
<lag> I didn't realise Oliver was creating a doc from the developer's angle
<lag> ogra: When it's ready can you CC me?
<kblin> morning rcn-ee
<rcn-ee> morning kblin..
<lag> mopdenacker: Nice pic :) http://opdenacker.org/images/michael_opdenacker.jpg
<lag> rcn-ee: 6th lucky
<lag> rcn-ee: I have everything crossed for you!
<DanaG> (05:01:41 AM) DanaG: oh yeah, something I found on the rcn-ee maverick minimal: it left dhcp-client-identifier set to "d-i".
<rcn-ee> yeap luckly number 6.. time to ship it.. ;)
<DanaG> Oh, and one thing I'm using the user-button function for:
<DanaG> alt-boot will load uImage.alt and uInitrd.alt.
<rcn-ee> kblin, are you still working on the multi node arm setup?  I think a couple users on this list would be interested in setting up big arm farms build building.. ;)
<DanaG> Oh, and that android vnc server works fine with non-android ARM!
<rcn-ee> lag now that those patches will be merged, there's a couple old bugs we can tackle, like actually setting up the usb on the C4.. (currently u-boot sets that up..)
<lag> rcn-ee: I can't help you with that one
 * lag only has Panda & XM
<kblin> rcn-ee: I was mostly looking at multi-node storage so far
<DanaG> c4 is all I have.
<rcn-ee> i think the XM has the same issue, although the older u-boot's that don't set the USB won't boot it.. ;)
<kblin> rcn-ee: but a working distcc setup is on my todo list
<DanaG> But I'm really interested in that panda.
<lag> rcn-ee: Who's Jarkko
<rcn-ee> I'm not really sure, he either works for TI or Nokia..
<DanaG> say, how stable is btrfs?  Will it at least not silently corrupt things when approaching full?
<amitk> lag: rcn-ee: ex-Nokia, audio driver maintainer
<kblin> DanaG: dunno, just installed my first maverick VMs with brtfs
<lag> amitk: Thanks
<kblin> will stress them a little the following days
<amitk> lag: got a message for him? :)
<DanaG> Specifically, SSD optimizations are what I want.
<DanaG> wow, btrfs actually makes my dog-slow cruzer not dog-slow.
<lag> amitk: Why? Are you having lunch with him? ;)
<amitk> lag: i will, next week :-p
<amitk> or I can ask him to get onto irc if you need to chat
<lag> amitk: I don't - I just saw that he was helping Robert to upstream his patches
<lag> rcn-ee needs lots of help ;)
 * lag hopes Robert can take a joke :D
<amitk> lol
<rcn-ee> just a little.. .;)  i was looking at a coupe other board-omap3* files (such as the touchbook) and it looks like it has the same bug.. (wrong setup wp's..)
<lag> rcn-ee: Are we talking about USB again?
<lag> The patches you've just submitted?
<rcn-ee> this is the 'ro' bug on the mmc that my patches fixed for the beagle..  if i'm write, the touchbook will have the same issue if you boot it with 2.6.35..
<GrueMaster> persia: ping - bug 616581 started after alpha 3.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 459)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<rcn-ee> ^^^  i've always had to run with atleast 50Mb of swap, no matter the amount of ram.. (128/256/512)
<lag> rcn-ee: I'm assuming you don't have the HW to test?
<rcn-ee> i do.. ;)  bug i'm missing other touchbook patches so i haven't booted my own kernel yet.. but you guys (ogra) had it working for lucid, so you might run into a 'ro' bug, depending on the logic of pin 23..
<ogra> rcn-ee, i had only the upstream dev kernel working
<ogra> (ai upstream i mean)
<ogra> which iirc was 2.6.32 or so
<rcn-ee> okay, cool wasn't sure on which kernel you used...
<ogra> it never worked (or even booted) with anything else than the ai kernel trees
<mopdenacker> ogra: I tested your -alpha3 pre-installed image on the Beagle RevC2 (256 MB of RAM). UNE us hardly usable. Not enough RAM, I would say....
<mopdenacker> Hi robclark! Did you find a Panda (board)?
<mopdenacker> Don't hesitate to ask me to test stuff if it can help...
<robclark> mopdenacker: no not yet..  still trying to debug other issue on LCD/blaze..
<robclark> but I will try to find a panda to use for the weekend
<mopdenacker> robclark: great, thanks!
<DanaG> ooh, g_nokia is cool, but it leaves the link down!
<ogra> mopdenacker, yeah, i would love to no support the C series beagles with these images, but that requires XM to work
<DanaG> g_audio gadget: Playback error: -77
<DanaG> loops infinitely.
<DanaG> Where do you even FIND a panda?  I can't find so much as a single picture, or a press release, about it!
<GrueMaster> ogra: So you found the oem-config issue?
<vstehle> DanaG: it is not released yet.
<DanaG> Ah.  Is the release date under NDA?
<ogra> GrueMaster, no, only a symptom
<ogra> GrueMaster, the lines in question shouldnt be executed
<vstehle> DanaG: yep.
<DanaG> Bummer.
<DanaG> hmm, can you describe what you ARE allowed to say about it?
<vstehle> DanaG: certainly: nothing :)
<DanaG> Damn, that sucks.
<DanaG> er, s/damn/dang/
<mopdenacker> ogra: ouch, do you mean you have issues with the kernel for XM? Or do wish you had an XM?
<ogra> mopdenacker, i wish there were stable XMs :)
<mopdenacker> ogra: understood :-) BTW, the final version is supposed to start shipping today.
<mopdenacker> shipping to distributors at least.
<ogra> hmm, i stopped counting how often i heard something similar :)
<DanaG> I hope it's at least more comparable to xM than to C4.
<ogra> if i see them on sale i'll belive it :)
<XorA> TI is using the openmoko schedule for XM and panda :-)
<ogra> persia, E: ubiquity-frontend-gtk: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object ./usr/lib/ubiquity/panel
<ogra> pfft
<ogra> so we try to exec an x86 binary
<ogra> GrueMaster, ^^^
<ogra> fixing that should at least solve one of the issues
<GrueMaster> oops.
 * ogra goes for a short break
<rsalveti> morning
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: morning.
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: it seems that prpplague found what is wrong with the kernel and your monitor
<rsalveti> seems an issue when calculating the 1280x1024 PLL values
<rsalveti> he was going to try a fix today, i guess
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: were you able to test your es2?
<rsalveti> persia: you can find the ureadahead "fix" at the bug, I sent a branch with it
<GrueMaster> Getting to that point.  I've actually had to be interactive with the sprint wrap-up mostly.
<rsalveti> persia: also, which zippy did you get?
<GrueMaster> I have it all downloaded, just need to swap out es1 for es2 & boot.
<rsalveti> cool
<mopdenacker> Oi rsalveti ! That's good news!
<mopdenacker> Morning prpplague !
<ogra> lag, argh
<ogra> lag, i think we mixed up a bug, while you were looking at bug 605488 for which i gave you swap file instructions, it should have been bug 605739 instead
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605488 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: mmcqd/46/0x00000002 (affects: 1) (heat: 108)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605739 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "BUG: Bad page state in process swapper pfn:94d23 (affects: 2) (heat: 119)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605739
<prpplague> mopdenacker: ho ho ho, merry freakin friday!
<prpplague> mopdenacker: i think i have the dvi issue nailed down
<prpplague> mopdenacker: got to do some more testing this morning
<lag> orga: You and I are going to fall out!
<lag> ogra: That's another bulk of time you've wasted! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ogra> lag, i'll compensate that with beer at the next sprint
<lag> ogra: That would be a good start ;)
<lag> ogra: Thanks for letting me know
<prpplague> beer good
<lag> Beer very good
<mopdenacker> prpplague: cool! Many thanks!
<prpplague> i picked up a couple different hdmi switchers this morning too
<prpplague> have a look at geting those working
<prpplague> mopdenacker: you have a kernel build environment setup?
<mopdenacker> prpplague: I can set it up quickly
<prpplague> mopdenacker: you still got the one line patch i posted yesterday?
<mopdenacker> prpplague: yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480502/
<prpplague> mopdenacker: okie dokie, there is another hack we can do for testing
<prpplague> mopdenacker: let me get that posted
<mopdenacker> prpplague: ouch, the CodeSourcery cross toolchain is sloooow to download.
<prpplague> mopdenacker: indeed
<prpplague> mopdenacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481007/
<prpplague> mopdenacker: that's the other patch
<prpplague> mopdenacker: let me give you a binary to test
<prpplague> mopdenacker: oh wait, are you using a es2 or es1 board?
<mopdenacker> prpplague: I have an es1 panda board.
<prpplague> mopdenacker: ahh ok, my binaries are for es2
<mopdenacker> prpplague: if you have a binary, that'll be quicker.
<prpplague> mopdenacker: let me get a es1 build going
<mopdenacker> prpplague: great, thanks a lot!
<mopdenacker> hey, I'm using the phoronix-test-suite on arm (based on php scripts).
<mopdenacker> I'm fed up with these warnings:
<mopdenacker> oops, can't copy paste easily.
<mopdenacker> Anyway, is the following a bug or a feature:
<mopdenacker> dpkg -S /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/gd.ini
<mopdenacker> dpkg: /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/gd.ini not found.
<mopdenacker> Shouldn't every file that exist be in a package? Perhaps that's a generated file and that's acceptable...
<ogra> do you have php5-gd installed ?
<mopdenacker> ogra: yes I do.
<ogra> well, it might be that the postinst script generates it
<mopdenacker> ogra: yes, probably. I'll check this out. Thanks.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I am currently getting hangs from your xloader.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/481014/
<ogra> wow thats odd
<ogra> it usually hangs a lot earlier
<ogra> having a hang message after the kernel is up is something i havent seen yet
<GrueMaster> It is fairly immediate.
<ogra> well. it happens at a point where the kernel should have taken over already
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: weird, that generally happens to me when my uInitrd is broken
<rsalveti> prpplague: did yo ever see this?^
<rsalveti> I built the x-loader and u-boot from es2 banch from gitorious
<ogra> and the kernel ?
<ogra> wasnt it that the es2 wont run with the es1 kernel ?
<prpplague> rsalveti: let me look
<rsalveti> ogra: I created my own, with es2 patches on top of ubuntu kernel
<ogra> ah
<rsalveti> thats why I askes GrueMaster to test
<ogra> i was just wondering i fan es1 kernel might be able to cause that
<ogra> *if an
<prpplague> rsalveti: that happens with the kernel returns, which usually means something on the image startup failed, you can enable earlyprintk's to get more details as to the cause
<GrueMaster> I am remaking uImage & uInitrd now, but I had installed rsalveti's kernel package.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: es2 package, right?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=rsalveti/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/rsalveti-ti-omap4-es2
<rsalveti> the tree I used
<rsalveti> argh, my N900 is very slow :)
<prpplague> mopdenacker: got some place me to upload the image to?
<GrueMaster> Ok, working now.  Must have clobbered uInitrd or something.
<rsalveti> cool
<GrueMaster> Eww.  No USB.
<ogra> heh, did the kernel pass lag at some point ?
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: let me know if the patch works for you, cause then I can put it at my tree and build a new package
<GrueMaster> heh
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: can you paste the boot?
<prpplague> rsalveti: that patch is just for testing
<GrueMaster> Yes. just a sec.
<rsalveti> oh, ok :)
<prpplague> mopdenacker: http://www.elinux.org/images/2/2f/UImage-test-panda.bin
<mopdenacker> prpplague: cool, thanks a lot!
<prpplague> mopdenacker: that is a minimal kernel to test the dvi support
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481025/
<mopdenacker> prpplague: I owe you a beer when we meet in Cambridge at ELC-E. IT WOOOOORKS!
<mopdenacker> Yooohoo!
<prpplague> mopdenacker: hehe
<prpplague> mopdenacker: ok i need to do some digging for a more reasonable fix
<prpplague> mopdenacker: atleast we know the root of the problem
<GrueMaster> I'm being informed that I need to start packing up.  We're getting booted from the room at 6 and I have a lot to pack (typical for mobile)
<mopdenacker> Great! Thanks again!
<rsalveti> cool, no oops at least
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: good luck and have a nice trip back home :)
<mopdenacker> Well, it does oops, but that's probably elsewhere. prpplague told us it's a minimal kernel. At least the fb looks great.
<mopdenacker> The oops happens loading the initramfs
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: As a final note, OTG fails to be detected as well.  "May" be a hw issue.
<rsalveti> hm
<GrueMaster> I'll look at it more in depth next week.
<lag> ogra: Eh?
<lag> robclark: ping
<robclark> lag:  pong
<lag> robclark: Hey Rob, how are you?
<robclark> oh, alright
<lag> robclark: That doesn't sound too promising :)
<lag> robclark: Have you met my friend mpoirier?
 * robclark would be better when he gets his panda back ;-)
<mpoirier> robclark: hello
<lag> robclark: He was sitting opposite me in Prague
<robclark> hi mpoirier
<robclark> ahh, ok
<lag> He was wondering about your readedid patches
<lag> He's doing something similar for us
<robclark> ahh, ok
<lag> mpoirier: All yours
<mpoirier> lag: thanks.
<robclark> mpoirier: go ahead and ask away
<mpoirier> rob,
<mpoirier> I just spent a week trying to read the edid with my beagleboard.
<mpoirier> finally had to add an entry for the eeprom driver in board-omap3beagle.c
<mpoirier> works great right now.
<mpoirier> decode-edid recognise my monitor flawlessly.
<mpoirier> I did all this 'cause I couldn't find a get-edid in the arm package.
<robclark> ahh, cool... I didn't even realize beagle had hw connected to read edid
<mpoirier> lag tells me it has been implemented and you're the magician.
<robclark> get-edid doesn't exist on arm
<robclark> what I did was add a sysfs file
<mpoirier> interesting...
<robclark> so you could run: parse-edid /sys/devices/display0/edid  (or something roughly like that)
<mpoirier> humm...
<mpoirier> here is what I did.
<robclark> fwiw, here is the patch to add the sysfs file: http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/12fa02c44710ee3c379d0ce2d18811b2a80bec1f
<mpoirier> Ok, i'll look at it.
<mpoirier> on the other hand, here is what I did:
<mpoirier> 1) added an 'i2c_board_info' entry in board-omap3beagle.c
<mpoirier> this adds an entry in sysfs: /sys/bus/i2c/devices/3-0050
<mpoirier> under 3-0050 you find 'eeprom'.
<mpoirier> from there, I simply call decode-edid.
<mpoirier> what do you think ?
<robclark> ok..
<robclark> well, I guess the dss driver, somewhere, needs to get at the EDID in order to utilize it to set the display..
<mpoirier> yes
<robclark> so at that point it would make sense to expose as a display sysfs file.. I guess that would make life a bit easier for userspace so it didn't have to know which i2c device..
<mpoirier> I proceeded in user space 'cause it was a requirement from the arm team.
<mpoirier> I'll look at your approach - you're propably getting the perfect settings right away from the drivrer
<robclark> hmm.. ok..  well, it seems like it would be nice to have framebuffer working before you boot up far enough to get into userspace..
<rsalveti> yep, a sysfs file would be easier to port, but needs to be somehow a standard
<robclark> yeah
<mpoirier> I didn't want to dive in the driver.
<mpoirier> thanks robclark for the tutoring session.
<robclark> probably in some dss related struct in the board file, we'd need to add whatever info is needed to get the edid..
<robclark> but probably we should chat w/ mythripk too..
<robclark> since there will be some cleanup underway in hdmi driver..
<rsalveti> yeah, there are two ways to use the edid, one is in the driver, to automatically set the resolution and the other to show it so we can set up the correct boot args
<robclark> anyways.. adding the sysfs file is probably the easy part.. the bigger thing I guess is figuring out how to make the hdmi driver know where to find the EDID
<mpoirier> yes indeed.
<mpoirier> requires to get intimate with the driver itself.
<rsalveti> at our blueprint we wanted to at least get the values to set it up after the first boot
<rsalveti> after the installation
<robclark> I guess for temporary solution.. if you can figure out what kind of board you are on in the installer, then you could know to go read under i2c driver in sysfs and use parse-edid
<robclark> of course better solution would be for driver to figure things out for itself.. because you might unplug one monitor and plug in a different one..
<rsalveti> yep, that would work
<rsalveti> true
<robclark> (and even better solution would be able handle that at runtime.. although that is far from perfect on panda either)
<mpoirier> robclark: do you get some sort of interrupt when a monitor is plugged in ?
<mpoirier> is there a notification mechanism ?
<robclark> mpoirier: yeah, there is a hpd (hot plug detect) interrupt..
<mpoirier> ah.
<mpoirier> an entry should probably have to get in there too.
<robclark> well.. the beagle has different HDMI IP probably.. actually, I don't really know what beagle has..
<robclark> yeah
 * robclark has to get lunch..
<robclark> bbl
<mpoirier> robclark: thanks.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-21
<DanaG> say, it looks like fsck.btrfs really does not exist.
<DanaG> There should be a symlink with that name, pointing to btrfsck.
<DanaG> argh, ureadaead and collector bail multiple times during boot.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-22
<rsalveti> BeagleBoard-xM is now shipping
<rsalveti> cool
<DanaG> argh, ureadahead and "collector" keep generating oom on my beagleboard.
<DanaG> Say, so which are we supposed to use for kernel? 35-17-omap or 35-1002-linaro-omap?
<DanaG> ah, linux-omap metapackage depends on 17.
<DanaG> great, there's linux-linaro-image-omap and linux-image-linaro-omap
<slangasek> DanaG: one of these is going away soon; I'd have to check the reports to tell me which :)
<DanaG> oh yeah, image-linaro is staying.
<DanaG> But it's weird to have both a linaro-omap and a regular omap.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-15
<MrCurious> 3 minutes and i can take another try at making a bootable ubuntu stick
<kapinter> Hi! Is there a way to start ubuntu-arm on pandabox with console login? Without gui?
<doko> is janimo online today?
<Captain386> So, I had a question regarding an ubuntu install that I was doing on a beagleboard. I followed the instructions posted here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook and successfully installed the OS on my beagle. The problem is, I can't log in. It goes straight to a login screen without setting up any user info. If someone could provide an explanation/help I would greatly appreciate it.
<plasmasolutions> Hi guys...I'm on a beagleboard-xm with my beloved ubuntu but can't manage to get the gles2 SGX demos to run properly...has anyone a hint in which direction I should have a look?
<plasmasolutions> the gles1 demos are running without a problem
<plasmasolutions> anyone?
<ogra_> infinity, why are you still awake ?
<plasmasolutions> I just solved it ... was using the wrong drivers 2.0 in contrast to 5.0...so solved
<olive> hello
<olive> what's the correct way to build omap4 ubuntu kernel ?
<olive> I used this : http://seabright.co.nz/2011/03/29/building-the-ubuntu-pandaboard-kernel/
<olive> but, how to install the kernel ?
<olive> seems have to copy some files (uImage, zImage ?) in /boot, right ?
<ogra_> well, you surely also want the modules
<olive> oh. yes :)
<ogra_> and you need to create an initrd
<ogra_> for which you need to boot the panda
<olive> yeah. do you have a link to help me ?
<ogra_> just copy the files in place, boot the board with an existing kernel and run update-initramf for the kernel version
<ogra_> *update-initramfs
<olive> update-initramfs needs arguments ?
<ogra_> yes, see the manpage
<olive> update-initramfs -c -k the_name_of_my_kernel ?
<olive> in previous example, seems to be "uImage", right ?
<ogra_> copy zImage into /boot (as vmlinuz-${your version}, copy uImage into the vfat partition, then roll a tarball with the cross built modules and copy that into the rootfs
<olive> I'll try
<ogra_> then you boot and run: sudo update-initramfs -c -k ${your kernel version} && sudo flash-kernel
<olive> okay! thanks. :)
<ogra_> btw, there should be howtos about cross building a package instead of doing a raw build, that would make your life easier (you would just need to dpkg -i it)
<olive> ogra_: oh wait, my kernel _is_ cross builded
<olive> built* (sorry, don't speak english very well :/)
<infinity> ogra_: What made you think I was awake? :P
<ogra_> infinity, dircproxy messing up logging i think
<infinity> ogra_: Fair enough. :)
<ogra_> infinity, so i was a) wondering wheer to put my code in live-build and b) how to use a chrooted command, nothing in live-build/auto/build does that and i wonder why
<ogra_> is the chroot around until live-build/auto/clean is called or is it wiped earlier already ?
<infinity> ogra_: It's around until it's cleaned, which is pretty much "forever" from the POV of auto/build.
<ogra_> so everything i put below the tarring in live-build/auto/build will be in the chroot but not affect the tarball content, right ?
<infinity> Right.
<infinity> It's actually even more vile than that, the chroot exists twice.
<ogra_> well, i need the one that has /dev, /proc and /sys
<infinity> chroot/* is the one installed to, then it's copied to binary/boot/filesystem.dir, and tarred from there.
<ogra_> i dont think both have that mounted
<infinity> Neither will have that mounted by the time the tarball is created.  Hrm.  Fair point.
<ogra_> i need to update the initrd so i will need that
<ogra_> but i can do that from my code if needed
<infinity> Yeah, I'm looking to see if there's a "right way" we can do it that doesn't reinvent wheels.
<ogra_> there is likely an lb command
<ogra_> but with that quality of documentation nobody can expect we use it :P
<infinity> You'd think.  Looks like it's broken into several.
<infinity> I'm not convinced that we ever have a fully-populated /dev, BTW.
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure what update-initramfs needs actually, but i think /dev needs to be popuzlated a bit at least
<ogra_> doesnt lb have an initrd command that cares for all that ?
<ogra_> one would think such a thing should exist :)
<infinity> But "lb chroot_devpts install ${*}" and "lb chroot_proc install ${*}" and "lb chroot_sysfs install ${*}" should get you dev/pts proc and sys.
<ogra_> heh, great, thats not much different to a mount line for each
<ogra_> and i bet i need an lb unmount command too for each :P
<infinity> Not really, no. :P
<infinity> Clean kills them all, but you could use a remove line explicitely too.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> so i guess by looking at the other code i want:
<ogra_> Chroot chroot blah ....
<ogra_> to exec my commands
<infinity> Unfortunately, it looks like the update-initamfs stuff isn't abstracted out, and just happens in chroot_hacks. :/
<ogra_> fun
<infinity> But again, it's just one command.
<ogra_> the more i hack on live-build the less i like it
<ogra_> its not like it improves *anything*
<ogra_> beyond being maintained in debian
<infinity> Part of that is our fault for being too slow to release livecd-rootfs.  I tried. :/
<infinity> But by the time we got it released as free software, this other project was well underway.
<ogra_> well, i was pointed to http://people.debian.org/~jak/mkrootfs-doc.pdf today
<ogra_> looks like a saner approach than live-build
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, and I found out why my ac100 was sad.
<infinity> ogra_: The total abootimg size was definitely larger than the 8M partition allotted for it.
<infinity> ogra_: flash-kernel probably needs a sanity check of target_partition versus image before it just mindlessly tries to dd 11MB to an 8MB partition. :/
<infinity> (And this is going to be a recurring problem... Those image files will be large)
<infinity> I only got mine down by switching to MODULES=dep in initramfs.conf... Which will only help for a while until that becomes too big too.
<ogra_> infinity, no problem since the installer creates a proper bootimg.cfg that definaes the max size
<ogra_> seems yours didnt have that
<ogra_> infinity, MODULES=dep is set by the installer too
<infinity> Ahh, I guess I need to fix my bootimg.  I just used one you gave me. :P
<infinity> bootimg.cfg, even.
<ogra_> well, i likely gave you one i use
<ogra_> which definitely defines 8M as max size
<infinity> Well, then it doesn't work as expected. :P
<ogra_> bootsize = 0x800000
<infinity> Cause it happily creates an unbootable system instead of erroring out or something.
<ogra_> weird, it should definitely error
<ogra_> iirc there is also a check_size call in flash-kernel that actually double checks
<infinity> Weird.
<infinity> I'll have to look at that later.
<infinity> My tuits aren't particularly round right now.
<ogra_>                                 abootimg --create $TMPIMAGE -f /boot/bootimg.cfg -k $kfile \
<ogra_>                                         -r $ifile >/dev/null 2>&1 || return 1
<ogra_>                                 imagesize=$(wc -c "$TMPIMAGE" | awk '{print $1}')
<ogra_>                                 check_size "Bootimage" $imagesize $AC_SIZE
<ogra_> AC_SIZE is defined as: $(abootimg -i $dev |grep "image size"|cut -d ' ' -f5)
<ogra_> which is quite ugly
<infinity> Well, now that I know it's *supposed* to work, I'll look into it a bit later and see why mine appears not to.
<ogra_> probably the abootimg output changed
<infinity> I still think that, even if it DTRT, it'll blow up "soon" when kernel+MODULES=dep ends up over 8M. :P
<ogra_> well, i cant do much more than MODULES=dep adn diverting plymouth
<infinity> We need to shove a chainloader in that 8M partition and jump to our real kernel.  grub on ac100, plox.
<ogra_> which should get you an initrd below 2M
<ogra_> i wrote all that already ... using kexecf
<ogra_> as initrd shellscript menu ...
<ogra_> NCommander, picked that up and created mukluk from that idea
<ogra_> but the unstable state of kexec made us never use it
 * NCommander runs and hides
<ogra_> and controversial discussions sbout grub or UEFI etc
<ogra_> *about
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> I was being partially facetious.  I see little point in retrofitting fancy boot loading options for an EOL product.
<ogra_> hmm, so why are my mouse clicks not recognized anymore and why does my unity launcher hang around in front of all windows
 * ogra_ cant change channels in xchat 
<infinity> Because you haven't switched to Xubuntu yet.
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> ni, i'm unity-2d fan
<ogra_> s/ni/no
<ogra_> and xubuntu would have that prob too i guess, i think its metacity acting up
<infinity> I use unity on my netbooks, but I have fundamental disagreements with it on my hi-res 4x3 laptop screen.
<infinity> xubuntu doesn't use metacity...
<ogra_> ah, indeed, there is that xfce WM
<infinity> Took me less than half an hour to make my xfce look shockingly identical to my old GNOME2 setup, so I'm happy.
<ogra_> aha, it was the panel ...
<infinity> Anyhow.  Less idle chatter, more working.
<ogra_> i guess i should update ... i'm on pre-A3 ...
<infinity> Maybe I need bacon, then more work.
<RoAkSoAx> howdy guys
<RoAkSoAx> I'm trying to get a pandaboard
<RoAkSoAx> to netboot
<RoAkSoAx> however, it seems that it doesn't even turn on
<RoAkSoAx> or something
<RoAkSoAx> as I can't see any output connected though minicom
<renswind> dose some one have problem with installing the img file of ubuntu on the panda? my is installing but when the installation is finished and want to reboot it just loop the installation on it again,,, im using Natty Narwhal 11.04 img to install it...
<armin76> RoAkSoAx: guess you don't mean you're trying to boot it without an sd card :)
<RoAkSoAx> armin76: lol of course not
<RoAkSoAx> armin76: but I got further this time, still no minicom output though
<RoAkSoAx> armin76: but at least I know the swtich detects a link with the connected network cable
<Captain386> Does anyone know the username and password to login when using the natty image?
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: were you able to at least see the x-loader/u-boot messages?
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: otherwise could be the wrong first partition format
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: if you want to test your pandaboard I'd suggest you the latest linaro nano image: https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/Ubuntu/ImageInstallation
<rsalveti> grab the lt-panda hwpack and the nano image
<rsalveti> that should be enough for you to test the board, have proper console output and such
<rsalveti> http://releases.linaro.org/platform/linaro-n/nano/11.07/
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: yes I was, It seems it was due to the partitoins
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: but managed to get the SD card partitioned correctly
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: cool, great
<RoAkSoAx> ;)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-16
<ppisati> morning everyone
<janimo> ppisati, hello
<janimo> hope you had a nice vacation :)
<ppisati> the kind of vacation where you need some vacation after it to recover :)
<ppisati> yep, it was good :)
<ppisati> janimo: did you go to the linaro connect meeting?
<janimo> ppisati, no
<ppisati> janimo: it's a pity, i would reallt liked to be there but when i booked my vacation i wasn't aware of it
<olive> there is no ti omap4 ppa for oneiric ?
<ogra_> no, TI usually fills up the PPAs around release or shortly after
<olive> https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release/+packages natty/maverick
<ogra_> infinity, i'm setting PREINSTALL_POOL_SEEDS="" for ac100 so we dont get build failures all the time (i dont feel like researching why ac100 server fails the pool installation, given the image wont be supported etc)
<jes> hi, I'm testing youtube videos on pandaboard, ubuntu netbook 11.04 installed, firefox and gnash codec
<jes> the videos don't play continuously, and stops a lot, even when the download of the data is not the problem
<jes> does anyone knows any possible solution to this?
<ogra_> fix gnash :)
<jes> I don't know if the problem is the SD card, which one are you using?
<jes> I'm with Sandisk class 6
<ogra_> honestly thoughm i think gnash is pretty outdated if it comes to compatibility with recent flash, you could try lightspark, which attempts to be compatible with more recent flash but will likely be vers slow due to SW rendering
<ndec> gnash is likely far from being optimized on omap4. what does the CPU look like while doing flash/gnash?
<ogra_> it might eat one core :)
<ogra_> but it should theoretically work ... kind of at least
<ndec> from what I read, it 'kind of work', no?
<ogra_> it works on tegra for exactly one movie here it just doesn never close again after playing that :)
<ogra_> so you have the plugin stuck in the bg until you kill your session
<ndec> nice
<ndec> i never tried gnash..
<ogra_> but hey, it works for one film ;)
<ogra_> though that was maverick ... i havent tried since i must admit
<jes> CPU is very busy when using gnash
<ogra_> thats expected indeed
<ogra_> given it does everything in software
<jes> do you think a better SD card or disabling swap memory could affect directly in streaming?
<jes> or just is a SW issue? I'm using Sandisk class 6
<ogra_> i dont think a faster SD will change behavior much
<ogra_> janimo, there are un-uploaded changes in livecd-rootfs from you, ok to upload them (or do you need additioanl ones or so)
<jes> ok, I will try lightspark codec then
<janimo> ogra_, sure, ok to upload
<jes> hope it work
<ndec> SD card is lilely not involved in this use case. if your CPU is too loaded and if gnash cannot keep up with the rate of the decoder you might expect some freeze (a/v sync)
<janimo> I did not do so as they are not yet used at the moment, and so to go together with possible other changes from others
<ogra_> well you could already test a livefs build
<ogra_> if your packages are all in the archive at least
<janimo> ogra_, they are in NEW :)
<ogra_> still ?
<ogra_> bah
<janimo> the mx ones yes, at least they were this morning
<ogra_> i thought they were out already
<ogra_> binary or source NEW ?
<janimo> NEW queue is quite full,
<janimo> source
<ogra_> hrm, k
<janimo> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=mx
<janimo> ogra_, what is the ac100 situation, are those out of NEW?
<ogra_> yep
<janimo> nice
<ndec> so you guys make build for MX and ac100 for 11.10?
<ndec> will that be full images?
<ogra_> ac100 has to be a 2 part image due to the design of the device
<ndec> and what's the MX?
<ogra_> its a tarball installer inside the initrd ... after that bit its like the panda image
<ogra_> (oem-config preinstalled image etc)
<ogra_> the mx5 will be a full SD image i think
<ogra_> both are "community supported" :)
<ndec> cool
<ndec> i am upgrading my 11.10 alpha3 setup, already 377 updates... 219MB to download.. you guys push too many things ;-)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> upgrade daily ;)
<ogra_> weekly gets you such numbers
<ogra_> especially around freeze times
<ogra_> where the upload frequency doubles or triples
<ndec> that's what i do with my laptop, and it's broken every other day ... so i am a bit more cautious with my panda ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yeah, one has to set priorities
<ndec> it's just that it takes more time to reinstall on panda than on a laptop!
<ogra_> reinstall ? well, that should take 10-20min only from a fresh image
<ndec> do we have image for panda which are not preinstalled?
<ogra_> netboot and netinstall are
<ndec> well, I want everything on external USB
<ndec> ok, no real live image?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> unless you like 2h installs :)
<jesangar> also has a problem with sound through HDMI, not working at all
<jesangar> how to redirect music via HDMI cable?
<ogra_> janimo, whoops, you forgot the closing ;; for your mx5 case statement
 * ogra_ uploads a fix
<janimo> ogra_, thanks, sorry
<infinity> ogra_: Why are you doing ac100 server at all?  Or is that just for rapid testing turnaround and then you'll switch to a desktop image?
<ogra_> i want to have the option while working on the images
<ogra_> and i think the server team is actually interested in a server image
<ogra_> or at least in a desk topless image
<ogra_> hmm, that space wasnt intentional
<armin76> lol
<infinity> *shrug*... Kay... Just seems like a weird target for a "server" image. :)
<ogra_> it surely is
<infinity> I should look at WTF is going on with the pool installation sometime this week while I'm multitasking with other stuff.
<ogra_> it requires finer grained cdimage changes to supress building it
<infinity> I mean, it works on the only server image we "care" about, but it's effin' bizarre that it doesn't work for you.
<ogra_> i'm not that far up the stack yet :)
<ogra_> currently i wonder if i should make the initrd building fail for ac100-tarball-installer if the md5 sum is missing
 * ogra_ just noticed that the hook for installing the actual installer isnt in the package yet so i wonder if i can improve it somehow before adding it
<ogra_> argh !
<prpplague> ogra_: argh to you too!
<ogra_> df: Warning: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or director
<ogra_> stdin: Illegal seek
<ogra_> mkinitramfs: for root  missing  /sys/block/ entry
<ogra_> mkinitramfs: workaround is MODULES=most
<ogra_> mkinitramfs: Error please report the bug
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> heh, hey prpplague
<prpplague> ogra_: what's cookin today?
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, i supppose using MOYDULES=dep on a buildd isnt so clever
 * ogra_ wonders why else it could fail 
<infinity> Yeah, MODULES=dep isn't going to work on hardware that isn't your target. :/
<ogra_> i'll go with list then
<ogra_> that should work
<ogra_> well, at least the automatic installing of linux-ac100 seems to work
<rajendra_> Hi, I was trying to use OTG on panda board as HOST
<rajendra_> I don't see volatge on the OTG... when I connect a device
<rajendra_> IS OTG as host supported on ubuntu, Natty
<ogra_> check the kernel config in /boot
<ogra_> is it enabled ?
<rajendra_> I have enabled all the options in menuconfig
<ogra_> so you recompiled the kernel ?
<rajendra_> yes
<ogra_> as package i suppose so you didnt break the distro mechanics ?
<rajendra_> I guess not
<rajendra_> I just enabled all the options under USB and re-built the kernel
<ogra_> well, are you sure it is running that kernel ?
<rajendra_> yes..
<ogra_> (how did you tell it to use the new one=
<ogra_> )
<rajendra_> I copy the newly built image into SD-card and I boot from SD-card
<ogra_> anyway, if you are sure the kernel options are correct, all i can say is that i dont think we tested OTG much
<ogra_> well, that leaves you with an out of sync initrd
<rajendra_> one clarification... have u tested OTG as host
<ogra_> you should just put vmlinuz in /boot, unpack a modules tarball and run update-initramfs, that will do all bits you need, including copying the kernel to the vfat
<rajendra_> ok... I will try that
<ogra_> i'm not sure which OTG aspects we tested at all, and unfortunately our QA guy who did that testing is on vacation this week
<rajendra_> oh...
<ogra_> i can tell you on monday ... that wont help you much right now though
<rajendra_> shall I ping you on monday on this
<rajendra_> anyway I will try what u have suggested
<ogra_> thats just how to do it the clean way for an ubuntu install, i doubt it will affect your problem if you are sure that kernel runs
<rajendra_> I tested it as device (by connecting it to PC), board powers up
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, looking at the live-build output i notice that i have two tarballs
<ogra_> livecd.ubuntu-ac100.rootfs.tar-20110816-armel.gz and livecd.ubuntu-ac100.rootfs.tar.gz
<ogra_> any idea where the one with the weird timestamp comes from ?
<ogra_> (i assume its just a link or so, would be silly to have two actual tarballs)
 * MrCurious_ wonders about usb speed on pandaboard under ubuntu
<ogra_> MrCurious, its slow, known bug
<ogra_> MrCurious, if you ping the NIC it will get faster ... alternatively you can run with nosmp
<MrCurious_> oh, i had a different one
<ogra_> ah
<MrCurious_> pinging nic didnt speed mine, it was just 1/2 as fast on 11.04 as 10.10
<MrCurious_> of cource i used wireless, and not ether, so that could explain that bit
<ogra_> heh, yeah, definitely
<ogra_> it only works if you ping the wired NIC
<MrCurious_> i would happily move back to 10.10 if only the omap addons would work with that version
<ogra_> they do ?
<ogra_> in fact its the only version that has all bits
 * MrCurious_ shakes his head not a few weeks back
<MrCurious_> when i tried 3 to 4 weeks back, 10.10 had a dependency issue on omap addons
<MrCurious_> i bug reported that
<ogra_> against the TI ppa ?
<MrCurious_> maybe it was 4 - 8 weeks (time has sped up recently)
<ogra_> heh
<MrCurious_> i installed 10.10, then tried to add the omap addons meta package, and 2 packages had unresolvable dependencies, as such the omap addons would only artially install
<ogra_> you should only need to klick the TI icon actually
<ogra_> though it needs universe enabled manually first
<ogra_> iirc there was a bug in 10.10
<MrCurious_> other than the only get 1/2 of ram memory bug?
<ogra_> 1/2 memory ?
<ogra_> its 768M iirc
<MrCurious_> whoops. half of half was missing i stored it in my brain poorly
<MrCurious_> the way the day is going here, its like somebody called do-over on monday
<infinity> ogra_: The ones without timestamps are links to the ones with.  Every livefs build looks like that.
<ogra_> weird
<infinity> ogra_: Curious that you've only now noticed. :)
<ogra_> given you build the one without timestamp from livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> is it renamed at some point ?
<infinity> (Though I admit it comes out weird with tarballs, due to the multiple dots in the filename, and the timestamping code being a bit braindead)
<ogra_> what is the tarball code in livecd-rootfs for then ?
<infinity> Hrm?
<ogra_>         (cd "binary/$INITFS/filesystem.dir/" && tar -c *) | \
<ogra_>                 gzip -9 --rsyncable > "$PREFIX.rootfs.tar.gz"
<ogra_>         chmod 644 "$PREFIX.rootfs.tar.gz"
<ogra_> thats in auto/build
<infinity> That creates the tarball..
<dabukalam> I'm having problems with installing ubuntu on beagleboard. I followed the instructions and dded the image to the SD card, but it won't boot. After connecting a serial com link I find that the problem is with booting the kernel. Is there some sort of flag I can use to make it more verbose?
<infinity> And then BuildLiveCD publishes it elsewhere.
<ogra_> but it creates it without timestamp
<ogra_> you said above the file is the one with timestamp
<infinity> sudo mv ${file} ${PUBDIR}${NOW}/${base}-${NOW}-${ARCH}.${ext}
<ogra_> and the link is the one without
<infinity> ln -sf ${base}-${NOW}-${ARCH}.${ext} ${PUBDIR}${NOW}/${base}.${ext}
<infinity> I know what I said. :)
<ogra_> ah, so they are shuffled around, k
<infinity> BuildLiveCD takes the non-timestamp one from $chroot/build and publishes it to ~public_html with some mangling.
<ogra_> where the heck do you always pull out these code snippets !
<infinity> Which is what leads to the timestamp being in a weird place.
<infinity> (But the timestamp thing really doesn't matter, since they go away when published again on cdimage...)
 * ogra_ greps for hours and doesnt find anything
<infinity> ogra_: I pull them out of knowing the code a bit too well? :)
<ogra_> damned
<ogra_> grr, so why does my update-initramfs fail now
<ogra_> so i'm using something like: copy_exec /foo / || echo "foo"
<ogra_> in my initramfs hook
<ogra_> apparently that makes live-build think the hook exited -1
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<infinity> Why would you want to ignore copy_exec failing anyway?
<infinity> Just out of curiosity...
<ogra_> because i need something that installs the md5 file if its there
<ogra_> something that doesnt fail if its not there, so i can install the package but dont fail until live-build put it in place
<infinity> And are you sure you don't want copy_exec /foo /bar ?
<ogra_> it doesnt fail here locally
<ogra_> i want the md5 in /
<infinity> $2 is a target name, not directory
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> its usuallsy /sbin or /bin
<infinity> Oh, you're right, the docs are out-of-date compared to the code being changed to allow people to use it like copy. :P
<infinity> s/copy/cp/
<ogra_> yep, since a while
<ogra_> anyway, i see no reason why it would exit non zero
<ogra_> the actual code is: copy_exec /installer.md5 / || echo "Warning: no tarball md5sum file found !"
<infinity> ...
<infinity> The ! is your problem.
<ogra_> huh ?
<infinity> Running that on a local terminal will show you. :P
<ogra_> its inside quotes
<infinity> dconrad@cthulhu:~$ copy_exec /installer.md5 / || echo "Warning: no tarball md5sum file found !"
<infinity> bash: !": event not found
<ogra_> URGH!
 * ogra_ shakes head
<infinity> Double quotes get interpreted still.  You want single-quotes if you want an unparsed string.
<ogra_> i'm really wasting version numvbers today
<ogra_> funny though it also works locally with an exclamation mark added
<ogra_> ARGH!!!!
 * ogra_ forhead -> wood x 10
<ogra_> k, it isnt that line failing at all
<ogra_> sigh
 * ogra_ uploads a fix and goes into hibernate until the next publisher is through
<dabukalam> I'm having problems with installing ubuntu on beagleboard. I followed the instructions and dded the image to the SD card, but it won't boot. After connecting a serial com link I find that the problem is with booting the kernel. Is there some sort of flag I can use to make it more verbose?
<janimo> dabukalam, removing the quiet and spash options from the boot cmdline shoudl make it more verbose
<dabukalam> how do I do that? beagle sutoboots, if i cut it, where do i go to remove those options?
<dabukalam> it's not grub :/
<dabukalam> janimo, ping
<janimo> dabukalam, right, you need to modify the SDcard image
<janimo> in your computer
<janimo> mount the VFAT partition and alter boot.scr using mkimage
<janimo> there should be resources for editing/updateing boot.scr on omap, I have no link handy though
<janimo> dabukalam, what do you mean by 'sutoboots'?
<janimo> ah, autoboots
<dabukalam> autoboots ;)
<dabukalam> yeah, wait
<dabukalam> so you want me to modify the .img file that I dded to the card? or mount the sd card and modify the files in it?
<janimo> indeed, I would first try a new SDcard/ new image writing
<dabukalam> tried it 4 times so far
<janimo> those were tested and kernel should not panic on boot unless the hw is broken in some way
<janimo> try a final natty ?
<dabukalam> always get the same Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<dabukalam> and then nothing
<janimo> dabukalam, that may be because it takes long (minutes) on first boot
<dabukalam> it's not a hw problem because I'm doing a reinstall, it was maverick before
<janimo> as it resized the card
<janimo> the partition I mean
<dabukalam> ah shit
<dabukalam> so after rebooting 8 times, should I just turn it on now and give it time or flash the image again?
<janimo> should be documented I guess more prominently as it is indeed confusing
<janimo> yes, give it time
<dabukalam> k i'll brb :D
<janimo> although it can be annoying not knowing exactly how much to wait
<janimo> depends on SD card speed to
<janimo> too
<dabukalam> janimo: I'm at 10 mins so far, really tempted to pull the plug
<janimo> dabukalam, hmm
<janimo> then try editing the boot.cmd on the SD card
<janimo> and boot without quiet
<janimo> look for how to do it by googling mkimage boot.cmd
<arcaico> Hello, I need the usbserial.ko and option.ko modules from ARM
<arcaico> someone can help me?
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: is there any particular preseed file you guys use to install when PXE'ing?
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: GrueMaster or mahmoh should know better
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: but were you able to install ubuntu using the netboot files?
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: not really, at least not yet :) I'm trying to test different params for the kernel and see what results are shown cause most of the stuff is added automatically and might be needed to be dropped in cobbler
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: next week, we need to review the shipped cobbler seed
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: puufff we ship an ubuntu-server NQA seed
<RoAkSoAx> pluys the sample seed
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: additionally, in orchestra we ship and ensemble seed
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: ok, makes sense
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: i just cant get it to display anything on my monitor while it's supposed to be installing the system
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: hm, what is the issue you're seeing?
<rsalveti> guess I poke me about it, but I'm using another pc atm, so can't check the logs
<rsalveti> *you
<rsalveti> could be a kernel issue
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: there's no signal in the monitors. It appears that the monitor obtains signal and then  looses it
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667705/
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: pxer file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667706/
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: are you using the dvi or hdmi output at your panda?
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: hdmi to dvi
<rsalveti> hm, you're missing the vram cmd line settings
<rsalveti> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: locale=en_US text  auto url=http://192.168.2.118/cblr/svc/op/ks/system/arm9 host2
<rsalveti> actually, you're missing all the specific kernel cmd line arguments for panda
<rsalveti> hm, but it seems your pxe config file is right
<rsalveti> could be that the kernel is not getting all the arguments or your boot log is not showing the entire line
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: maybe, I';m trying with less arguments
<rsalveti> jcrigby: do you know if is there any cmdline size limitation when using pxe at u-boot?
<rsalveti> check RoAkSoAx's logs
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: btw.. i don't know if this is a bug or not
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: Do you have serial console?
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: but when PXE booting, u-boot does not look for ethernet address in the way of 01-<MAC separated by ->
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: it directly searchs for a <MAC>
<rsalveti> hm, would be good to check the pxe spec to see what is expected
<jcrigby> rsalveti, yes it is actually the number of tokens in the line
<rsalveti> lool should know it
<rsalveti> jcrigby: because it seems his kernel didn't get the whole cmd line from u-boot
<jcrigby> it is the same line length issue we have had in other times
<jcrigby> next u-boot doubles from 16 to 32
<jcrigby> you can get around it by spliting into two env vars and combining
<jcrigby> there is a comment in one of mahmoh 's bugs
<jcrigby> let me look
<RoAkSoAx> rsalveti: AFAIK "Ethernet (ARP type 1) with address 88:99:AA:BB:CC:DD it would search for the filename 01-88-99-aa-bb-cc-dd." whicle u-boot is search for 88-99-AA-BB-CC-DD (ALL in uppercase
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: yeah that's where I got the log
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: are you tailing the tftpd log to see all the requests it is making?
<Daviey> it's unusual if it is only making 1 request
<Daviey> it should make about 10.
<Daviey> I wonder if it is trying it's mac first, then 01- ?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: i already checked and it is not :)
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: it never loks for 01-
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: naturally. :)
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: it looks for <MAC in uppercase> thenm for IP as in C0ABCETC
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: and then it dies :)
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: Just out of interest, can you pastebin the requests it is making?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: sure
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: give me a sec
<Daviey> I should just reproduce it here.. but i am lazy.
<jcrigby> rsalveti, see comments #3 and #5 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro/+bug/820116
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 820116 in u-boot-linaro "usb start in uEnv.txt fails with test - minimal test >>> like /bin/sh" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lool> RoAkSoAx: There are various non-compliant behaviors of the pxe implementation in u-boot; the path of least resistance if you want to do network boot today is to dump what requests it sends (with tshark or just look at the serial console output) and configure your tftp layout accordingly
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667715/
<lool> the whole pxelinux.cfg thing is entirely pxelinux specific for instance, and that doesn't relate to pxe at all
<Daviey> lool: path of least reistence = suck.
<Daviey> resistance*
<RoAkSoAx> lool: yes that's what I noticed and ended up writing up a file manually
<Daviey> specialcasing cobbler for ARM on this issue just feels rather wrong.
<lool> Daviey: Yes, I'm not saying we shouldn't fix it, but I can also sympathize with people who want something to work with right now  :-)
<lool> Daviey: Well I've been poking at cobbler exactly to fix this kind of things
<lool> Daviey: but I don't think it should special case pxelinux.cfg
<Daviey> lool: i noticed your recent vital upload :)
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: the whole thing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667717/
<lool> Daviey: :-)
<lool> Daviey: I did discover some scary things though
<Daviey> lool: oh?
<lool> Daviey: such as if arch == s309, elif arch == powerpc elif ... kind of things
<lool> *s390
<lool> Daviey: would you happen to know why it doesn't simply use dnsmasq for everything?  recent versions provide all of DNS, DHCP and TFTP servers
<RoAkSoAx> lool: I have the cobbler integration almost done though
<Daviey> well that can be handled if we switch to using the tftpd.py rather than hpa-tftpd which is what we are currently doing
<lool> I couldn't figure the urge for having their own python tftp server in it
<Daviey> I have been thinking for a while on the fly TFTP file generation makes more sense
<lool> Daviey: I would like if we would reuse dnsmasq because it's a popular implementation and is already used by libvirt IIRC
<Daviey> lool: it does make losts of sense to have a cgi style generation, rather than flat files IMO.
<lool> Daviey: Well, I see where you're going to, it's kind of seducing, but it feels a bit gadget-ish given practical needs?
<Daviey> two concerns for me with tftpd.py are security and does it scale?
<lool> the main limitation I would see is if your ruleset becomes really large and you don't want to write a large file and restart daemons
<Daviey> security i haven't sniffed at
<Daviey> but does it scale? well providing it's multi-threaded it *should* imo.. it's not a heavy task what it is doing
<Daviey> well hpa-tftpd or dnsmasq shouldn't require restarts
<Daviey> but if fixing uboot is going to be a real pain in the butt, then suggesting use of a patched tftpd.py might make sense
<lool> Daviey: yup; if usign isc-dhcpd it would though  :-/
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: thoughts?
<lool> Daviey: patching u-boot is trivial, but implementing something sane isn't  :-/
<Daviey> lool: Hah, i didn't know isc-dhcpd supported tftp :)
<lool> the current implementation is essentially a partial copy of what pxelinux would be doing with a crucial difference: the behavior is hardcoded in your u-boot binary rather than in the first pxelinux bits you load from the network
<Daviey> lool: Well s/01-// seems kinda wrong.. so prepending that string might make sense?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: i already though on writing a file for tftp such as <MAC upper case> rather than 01-<MAC lowercase> for arm cobbler systems
<lool> Sure, this is trivial; the question is what is this u-boot implementation actually complying to
<RoAkSoAx> thought*
<Daviey> I actually hoped we could use uboot PXE to chainload ipxe.. but ipxe seems to be amd64/i386 specific at this time.
<Daviey> (although i did see some work to resolve this)
<lool> Daviey: haha, I was looking at ipxe/gpxe 10 days ago over Connect
<Daviey> lool: success?
<lool> zero ARM support, and the design will require major code updates to support it
<Daviey> lovely.
<Daviey> #fml
<lool> Daviey: But I have good idea on approaching this, in fact you folks just touched what I've been giving thoughts in the last weeks, would you like to get on the phone about it?
<lool> or mumble
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: well, what is an arm cobbler system? :)
<Daviey> lool: are you still on euro time?
<lool> I am
<Daviey> lool / RoAkSoAx: Good for a call tomorrow?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: a cobbler system based of a "arm" import
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: sure
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: i see!
<lool> wfm
<lool> RoAkSoAx: yep, ultimately we might want to import images, perhaps with a different import backend though
<lool> but there are so many ARM issues
<lool> for instance pandaboards currently don't get a good MAC address on boot from an eeprom
<lool> there's a piece of logic in linux to generate a local address from the dieid (cpuid), but I don't think it's in u-boot yet
<lool> and even that would be a bit screwy
<Daviey> well pandaboards are not /really/ that importiant, it's really to demostrate proof of concept for a real ARM server.
<Daviey> So hopefully that gets resolved.
<RoAkSoAx> lool: Cobbler already "imports" images
<RoAkSoAx> lool: basically, if everything on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap4/netboot/ is under a path, you can simply import them into cobbler
<RoAkSoAx> lool: the mpatch is done, hasn't yet been released though
<RoAkSoAx> lool: something like:" sudo cobbler import --name=oneiric-arm --path=/path/to/netboot/images/files --breed=ubuntu --arch=arm --os-version=oneiric
<lool> RoAkSoAx: wow, it seriously imports Ubuntu ARM images, well done then
<RoAkSoAx> lool: yeah, this will land in the archives tomorrow
<rsalveti> lool: current u-boot is already calculating the mac address same way as the kernel
<rsalveti> so you should have a "unique" mac per panda
<rsalveti> jcrigby: but is this bug going to also affect the way pxe is passing the kernel cmd arguments?
<rsalveti> as the issue seems to be with the append line at the pxe config file
<rsalveti> RoAkSoAx: cool, that's awesome
<lool> rsalveti: cool
<lool> RoAkSoAx, Daviey: the MAC address thing seems to be a trivial change to format_mac_pxecfg() in common/cmd_pxecfg.c; would you file a bug on it though?
<Daviey> lool: ack
<Daviey> lool: package or u-boot project?
<lool> either is ifne
<lool> project is u-boot-linaro
<lool> package is also u-boot-linaro
<Daviey> lool: what is the difference between u-boot and u-boot-linaro?
<jcrigby> rsalveti, I don't know perhaps there is another bug
<lool> u-boot is the upstream project
<lool> u-boot-linaro is our branch
<lool> with patches staged for mainline mostly
<lool> things coming from landing teams or for instance the pxecfg commands
 * Daviey wonders who is tracking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot
<lool> I am in Debian, that's a packaging of the u-boot tarball releases
<lool> it's not used in Ubuntu except for the host tools though (mkimage etc.)
<Daviey> ah
<lool> (Well Clint is mostly looking after it in Debian, but I worked on it too and am poking it from time to time)
<Daviey> Clint Adams?
<rsalveti> jcrigby: I expect it to be similar, but could be a new bug
<rsalveti> seems easy to test if you have a pxe environemt set up already
<lool> Daviey: yes
<lool> Daviey: clint@debian.org (used to be schizo)
<lool> Daviey: he picks up new RCs and releases in a matter of hours  :-)
<Xofrats> Hi, is this the best place to try to track down a bug with the crosscompiler?
<Daviey> lool: bug #827705
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827705 in u-boot-linaro "PXE boot requests non-standard config filename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827705
<rsalveti> Xofrats: sure, what kind of issues?
<Xofrats> Basically, I'm cross-compiling using arm-linux-gnueabi-4.5.2-8u3
<Xofrats> Kernel for the msm series
<Xofrats> The kernel booted up fine, but I found that the touchscreen was way off, and the only thing that I did different was to compile the kernel under ubuntu x86-64
<Xofrats> I think that gcc is somehow optimizing out something that is causing it
<Xofrats> s/that is/which is/
<Xofrats> Problem is the tssc (touchscreen) code is compiled into the kernel itself, so it's not like I can compare modules
<Xofrats> So before I nuke badkernel out of the water and try to find a different crosscompiler, anything I can do to track down the issue?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-17
<rsalveti> Xofrats: were you able to compile with the same native compiler before?
<rsalveti> at least with the same version?
<rsalveti> if you're using ubuntu you can just use the ubuntu cross compiler
<rsalveti> like the package gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi
<lool> Daviey: thanks
<Xofrats> This is the ubuntu cross-compiler
<Xofrats> starfox@ubuntu:~/module/mods$ arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc --version
<Xofrats> arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu3) 4.5.2
<Xofrats> The native one I used was gcc-4.4.5-8 (Debian)
<Xofrats> Because Ubuntu no longer runs on armv6
<rsalveti> you can try to cross compile with gcc-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi if you're running natty
<rsalveti> not the same but at least same major gcc version
<Xofrats> Okay, I'm game for that.  What would I need to install that?
<Xofrats> I guess I kinda figured out, apt-get remove gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi, apt-get install gcc-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi
<Xofrats> Thanks for the pointer
<rbelem> heya rsalveti
<rbelem> rsalveti, do you know where i can find documentation about porting an application to arm?
<arcaico> Hello, Where I find the usbserial module to ARM?
<arcaico> arm6
<prpplague> arcaico: usbserial is an option in the linux kernel
<prpplague> arcaico: either turn it on it your kernel configuration and compile it in, or compile it as a module
<arcaico> prpplague thanks
<arcaico> Can you indicate some link to study?
<arcaico> there is no file in: /lib/modules/kernel
<prpplague> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/
<Johansson> hi
<mahmoh> jcrigby: is there an updated u-boot about yet with pxe fixes?
<Johansson> I've installed the official pre-installed 11.04  headless image for beagleboard-xm
<Johansson> and changed the kernel like it says in the website
<Johansson> everything seems to work fine but the ethernet
<Johansson> I've tried insmod g_ether.ko, but it's not working
<Johansson> any idea?
<ogra_> headless is super minimal rather for developers that need a basic system to build on top
<ogra_> it might miss bits and pieces in userspace
<ogra_> do you see the NIC with "cat /proc/net/dev" ?
<Johansson> um, I'm going to boot it up now and see
<Johansson> I know headless is minimal, but I need a minimal system
<Johansson> It's going to act as an on board computer
<ogra_> alternatively you could use the oneiric server image, that should also not require fiddling with the kernel
<Johansson> I won't need a screen
<Johansson> I need the ethernet for connecting to it and develop
<ogra_> sure
<Johansson> and the spi and i2c in the expansion slots
<Johansson> It's not there, only the loopback interface
<ogra_> that looks like a kernel bug
<Johansson> yep
<Johansson> but I'm suprised that I couldn't find it anywhere
<Johansson> in the forums or google
<Johansson> seems like noone tries those headless images
<ogra_> well, i would recommend to at least test the server image (it is what was headless in natty but has additionally installable packages available
<ogra_> we didnt really promote them much
<ogra_> but our QA tests them heavily (thats how we i.e. find out that you need another kernel tarball for certain boards etc)
<Johansson> the server image of oneirc you mean?
<ogra_> yes
<Johansson> oneiric*
<ogra_> server is headless+a package pool of server packages you can install from
<ogra_> but uses a 3.0 kernel that should definitely support your board
<Johansson> but still lets me select the packages, right?
<ogra_> sure
<Johansson> at least in categories like the natty headless
<ogra_> the user experience is the same ... just the image is b igger
<ogra_> because it shops a pool of deb's
<Johansson> is it going to fit in a 2GB SD?
<ogra_> *ships
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> should fit i think
<Johansson> ok, thanks :)
<ppisati> ogra_: uhmmm... didn't the early 3.0 omap3 kernels have broken usb?
<ppisati> ogra_: perhaps that's why he doesn't see the ethernet
<ogra_> he is on natty still
<ppisati> ah ok
<ogra_> and he has a board that came out fater natty released
<ogra_> *after
<ogra_> its likely that 3.0 will at least be fine with that part ... USb has to be checked indeed, but i think it should work again
<Johansson> but ethernet in the beagle works over a usb interface i think
<ogra_> yes
<Johansson> well anyway I'm installing oneiric, so I'll try
<ogra_> right :)
<Johansson> ogra_, it says the same during the installation as the natty version
<Johansson> "No network interfaces detected                                            ?
<Johansson>  ?                                                                           ?
<Johansson>  ? No network interfaces were found. The installation system was unable to   ?
<Johansson>  ? find a network device.  "
<Johansson> ops, sorry for the crappy copy-paste
<Johansson> "You may need to load a specific module for your network card"
<ogra_> hmm, first file a bug :)
<ogra_> do you have other USB devices you can see ... i.e. with lsusb ?
<Johansson> i don't have any other usb device connected
<Johansson> i can try I mouse or something to see if it shows up, when i finish the installation
<ogra_> just run lsusb, it should at least show you hubs etc
<Johansson> well, something is working
<Johansson> lsusb
<Johansson> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Johansson> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Johansson> oh, nice
<Johansson> ogra_, it doesn't work out of the box, the ethernet
<Johansson> but the usbs work
<Johansson> with modprobe g_ether, now the usb0 interface is up
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> yeah, gadget wont indeed work by default
<Johansson> but i don't know why insmod g_ether.ko doesn't work
<ogra_> but a general network connection should
<Johansson> um..
<Johansson> the interface usb0 for the ethernet gadget is up
<Johansson> but dhclient can't find a dhcp server
<ogra_> yes, but we dont load any gadget modules by default afaik
<Johansson> and the leds in the ethernet aren't on either
<ogra_> leds on the ethernet ?
<ogra_> why would you have any leds lit up ?
<Johansson> the physical connector has 2 leds
<ogra_> you use gadget ethernet
<ogra_> not the NIC
<Johansson> the one that comes with the board
<ogra_> you know what g_ether is, right ?
<Johansson> yes, but if i'm not mistaken, the ethernet connector in the board
<ogra_> (hint, itr has nothing to do with the network card at all)
<Johansson> works that way
<ogra_> no
<Johansson> it's wired through an usb
<ogra_> it initializes a usb ethernet connection on the mini USB port
<Johansson> oh, then I was mistaken..
<Johansson> in all the info I've read everyone was using usb0/usb1 devices for ethernet
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ ifconfig |grep HWaddr
<ogra_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 2e:40:70:f0:12:06
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ uname -a
<ogra_> Linux panda 2.6.38-1309-omap4 #14tiomap4v201107060935 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 6 08:35:55 UTC 2011 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ogra_> (thats oneiric though, but the kernel should still be the same as natty's on this install)
<Johansson> but that's a different board
<ogra_> ??
<Johansson> that's a pandaboard, right?
<ogra_> oh, wait, you said beagle
<Johansson> yes
<Johansson> a beagleboard-xm revC
<ogra_> yeah, that might be usb0 ... but its definitely not g_ether :)
<siji> ogra_, yes it's usb0
<ogra_> though i thoght we fixed it for both boards
<siji> u guess dhclient usb0 will work
<siji> *i
<ogra_> right
<Johansson> it's not g_ether the module then?
<ogra_> right, just ignore g_ether
<Johansson> with g_ether the usb0 is up, but dhclient not working
<ogra_> unless you want to actually use g_ether indeed :)
<Johansson> then what would be the right module to load?
<Johansson> I'm reading that it's treated indeed as an usb gadget
<ogra_> it shouldnt
<ogra_> its a fully fledged USB NIC
<ogra_> just weirdly named
<Johansson> uh, strange
<Johansson> http://groups.google.com/group/beagleboard/browse_thread/thread/356f0edcd90a6320
<ogra_> did you ifconfig usb0 up before running dhclient btw ?
<Johansson> yes
<Johansson> it shows in ifconfig -a
<ogra_> and what did the installer actually offer you ?
<Johansson> nothing
<ogra_> it should tell you name and description of the device before trying to configure it
<Johansson> it says that it couldn't detect any network interface
<ogra_> ah
<Johansson> then i just tried modprobe g_ether
<Johansson> and usb0 appeared
<ogra_> you are sure it wasnt there before ?
<Johansson> yes
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<Johansson> y can reboot and try again
<Johansson> yep, no network interface when i reboot
<Johansson> only lo
<ogra_> very weird
<ogra_> and thats natty ?
<Johansson> no, oneiric
<ogra_> ah, no, wait
<ogra_> yeah
<Johansson> natty didn't even work loading g_ether
 * ogra_ is active in too many channels today
<Johansson> modprobe g_ether with natty gave an error
<ogra_> well, it definitely sounds like a kernel bug you should file
<ogra_> afaik we only have revA XMs in the team so its hard to test such issues
<ogra_> do you see any oopses or some such in dmesg ?
<siji> ogra_, I think revA also having the same issue
<ogra_> siji, well, then we would have seen it during release testing
<siji> ok
<Johansson> that's strange, should've noticed it
<ogra_> natty definitely has a working NIC on the XM revA
<Johansson> out of the box?
<ogra_> yes
<siji> ogra_, yes it's working but every boot i have to establisht he command dhclient usb0
<siji> (dont knw whether it's a bug or not)
<ogra_> that would have blocked the release if such an issue would have shown up during final release testing
<ogra_> though check the known issues page, it might be that there were issues with the non netbook images the netbook images dont have
<siji> ogra_, ok
<siji> any way i simply  made a init script and executing it while booting which solved my prblm :)
<Johansson> dhclient usb0 doesn't work for me i'm afraid
<ogra_> well, you dont see the NIC at all
<ogra_> thats different
<ogra_> since you dont even have usb0
<Johansson> but with modprobe g_ether it shows up
<ogra_> thats a totally different device, ignore gadget stuff
<Johansson> siji, does g_ether shows up in your lsmod?
<Johansson> ok then
<siji> Johansson, checking ..
<ogra_> sadly they are both named usb*
<siji> Johansson, no
<Johansson> then the problem is that I need to load the right module, which I don't know
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the omap kernel should have all bits the beagle needs compiled in
<ogra_> can you pastebin /var/log/dmesg soemwhere ... after a boot without touchuing g_ether
<siji> ogra_, me ?
<Johansson> no, me probabl
<ogra_> siji, no
<ogra_> :)
<siji> ok
<siji> :)
<Johansson> gotta go now, we'll back in about half an hour and will check
<Johansson> btw, thanks for the help
<ogra_> welcome
<Johansson> ogra_, the full dmesg: http://pastebin.com/CZq8WfXJ
<ogra_> well, looks like it doesnt have any NIC there, thats definitely a kernel issue
<Johansson> will it be fixed compiling a new kernel?
<ogra_> well, first of all make sure to file a bug, then hassle ppisati about it enough to make him fix it ;)
<ogra_> (you can alsdo try to bribe him with beer or so, that might even get faster results)
<Johansson> hehe, ok
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ have you heard of XM revC board NIC issues ?
<Johansson> but my question was if the problem is with this image
<Johansson> or if there is no support at all for this nic in the kernel
<ogra_> well, thats what the bug is supposed to tell us :)
<ogra_> afauik it should just be the same  smsc adapter the panda uses
<ogra_> and i think it should be even compiled in statically ... though that might have changed since i touched omap3 kernel stuff last
<rsalveti> ogra_: it seems that there's an issue with usb x revc
<ogra_> aha !
<rsalveti> still didn't check the details yet, but I remember the patches to fix it were applied
<ogra_> well, that would explain everything then :)
<rsalveti> so could be a new bug against 3.0
<rsalveti> even with linaro kernels
<ogra_> well, he sees it on natty too
<ogra_> i was about to suggest to try a linaro .deb
<ogra_> but if thats the same it wont be worth the effort
<rsalveti> hm, weird, I remember we fixed this at natty
<rsalveti> [    0.079040] OMAP3 Beagle Rev: xM C
<rsalveti> it's properly identified
<ogra_> bah, crap ... the ac100 installer cant work the way it is designed
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> infinity, i fear i need to go back to the overlay initrd and to using abootimg on antimony
<ogra_> infinity, the tarball is renamed n times i will never have the right filename in the initrd
<rsalveti> ogra_: in theory http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=commitdiff;h=ee67d920c47e8a804560eed1e3b8f3157df50fe2;hp=bbe1f061a9bcc183c60921a70c98c08668bb9984 fixed the revc support for natty
<rsalveti> at least this was tested by some folks that had revc and it worked fine
<rsalveti> but this is not at the released kernel
<ogra_> aha
<rsalveti> guess we have that documented at the wiki page
<ogra_> well, the wuestion is if it is in the revC kernel that tobin offers as tarball :)
<ogra_> you cant use the release kernel anyway with that board
<RoAkSoAx> howdy guys
<ogra_> yo
<RoAkSoAx> I was wondering what mirror to use to install arm (i.e. archive.ubuntu.com)?
<ogra_> ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<ogra_> whats your installation taget device
<RoAkSoAx> ogra_: cool
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<RoAkSoAx> using a pandaboard
<ogra_> what image ? they should all be properly pre-configured to DTRT
<ogra_> (i.e. the mirror should be pre-selected)
<ogra_> if not, thats a bug that should be filed
 * ogra_ could really need some brilliant idea for the tarball naming problem
 * ogra_ looks at infinity trying to find out if thats a snore coming from there or not
<infinity> ogra_: Hrm?  How does the filename matter?
<ogra_> infinity, it i ued to find the file :)
<ogra_> *used
<infinity> Well, find-live-filesystem is going to give you a consistent filename on antimony.
<ogra_> ele i would have to iterate over all posible tarballs and check all md5's (as you noticed before)
<ogra_> *else
<infinity> Of course, it might change again when you publish.
<ogra_> if i create the md5sum file before find-live-filesystem, the filename is differebt
<ogra_> right, and publishing chnges it again
<infinity> So?
<ogra_> with my way of doing the post processing on antimony i know the final filename
<infinity> The md5sum file shouldn't matter.  It could just be stdin, for all one cares.
<ogra_> so that wasnt a problem before
<infinity> And actually, no.  You still don't know the final filename with doing it all on antimony.
<infinity> Since we rename dailies to ubuntu-$version-whatever when we publish milestones and final releases.
<ogra_> hmm, right, thats in cdimage
<ogra_> btw
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668356/
<ogra_> a review would be appreciated before i merge that
<infinity> Your script just needs to know all the possible names it could be looking for, I suppose.  Or a pattern.
<infinity> Why didn't you use the live-build helpers to mount/umount your special filesystems?  Would have avoided that case statement, since it already knows the right thing.
<ogra_> either that or i could pre-filter against the filesize
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> you mean lb_chroot_sysfs and friends ?
<infinity> *nod*
<ogra_> how do i call them, are they in PATH ?
<ogra_> also do they mount in the right chroot :)
<ogra_> given i seem to have two
<infinity> You call them as "lb chroot_sysfs $args"
<infinity> And yeah, they operate on chroot/ not on binary/foo/blah.
<infinity> The one in binary is just a copy of the other.
<ogra_> hmm, so i should change my code to point to chroot/ then
<infinity> Possibly.
<ogra_> infinity, bah, that now looks boring http://paste.ubuntu.com/668365/
<ogra_> any obvious typos ?
<ogra_> hmm, i could drop rootpath as well i guess
<infinity> Nope, but you want to pass "$@" as the second argument to all your lb calls.
<infinity> In the case of those three, it probably doesn't matter that it gets all the arguments, but one never knows what some crazy person might do later. :)
<infinity> And yeah, the rootpath thing is pointless.
 * ogra_ adds, though the code only chcks for install|remove anyway
<infinity> Yeah, I know.  It's just lb best practice, since all the tools are meant to potentially care about environment.
<infinity> (And they really should have a better way of doing that than passing the CLI on to everything)
<infinity> But whatever.
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> ok, merging and uploading ... i'm curious if it will work :)
<infinity> Is 9:45am too early to hit the gin?
<ogra_> depends on the amount of tonic
<infinity> Ahh, that's how it works?  Good to know.
<infinity> My best friend's grandpa died last night, and I did the only sane and manly thing -- kept him up all night drinking.
<infinity> And now I'm trying to sort out how to operate on 3 hours' sleep with a splitting headache. :P
<ogra_> alka selzer ftw
<ogra_> and yes, after a 3h night gin at 9:45 is a sanr thing
<ogra_> *sane
<ogra_> (if you drank the night before)
<steev_> using an ubuntu core (oneiric) base, i've gone through and installed ubuntu-desktop, and I'm getting a few issues, one being locale can't seem to set the default locale (is this because I'm in a chroot without a kernel yet?) or am I missing something else, I do recall it asking me for the locale(s) to use, and I set it to US/US/UTF-8, the other is that dpkg seems to die because of modemmanager, ar
<steev_> e these known issues already?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-18
<prpplague> cooloney: hey buddy!
<cooloney> prpplague: hey, man
<prpplague> cooloney: what's cooking today?
<cooloney> prpplague: heh, acutally i don't have much rice today
<prpplague> cooloney: hehe
<prpplague> cooloney: guess you'll have to use beer instead
<cooloney> prpplague: good idea. need buy beer then.
<cooloney> prpplague: will you goto plumbers conf?
<prpplague> hehe
<prpplague> cooloney: sorry no, too many things to work on
<cooloney> prpplague: ic
<cooloney> prpplague: i think you will go to Prague for ELC-E
<prpplague> cooloney: OH?
<prpplague> cooloney: you'll be able to make it
<prpplague> ?
<cooloney> prpplague: oh, i won't, i will go to Orlando for our UDS
<prpplague> cooloney: yea i figured as much
<prpplague> cooloney: we'll have to meet up in the spring
<cooloney> prpplague: right, might be during ELC in SFO.
<prpplague> cooloney: sounds like a plan
<prpplague> hehe
<ogra_> steev, thats on purpose, ubuntu-core is the bare minimum to *run* a machine, it isnt configured at all, thats up to you (and it is expected that you know what you are doing)
<ogra_> grr, mono killed all builds
<ogra_> s/builds/image builds/
<mahmoh> ok, so I was able to install to SD/MMC on the panda where I was seeing usb-stick problems during install yesterday (new build too though)
<mahmoh> cmagina: ogra_ ^
<cmagina> mahmoh: good to hear
<ogra_> yes, d-i was fixed
<mahmoh> I'm going to try again to the usb-stick just to ensure it's not a build change that fixed it, if it's still broke is it worth entering a bug against a particular usb-stick  install ?
<ogra_> (see oneiric-changes ;) )
<mahmoh> ogra_: so the problem may not have been the stick after all?
<ogra_> well, d-i was using an old kernel
<ogra_> thats also the reason why you get questions about the kernel package usually
<mahmoh> it was failing at kernel install time but installing an old kernel shouldn't fail, no?
<ogra_> heh, depends on the bugs in that kernel ;)
<mahmoh> here's another one for you, the net install prompts for a host mirror and pre-populates with "mirror" vs. ports.ubuntu.com, that's a bug too right?
<mahmoh> ogra_: ^?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> sounds like a preseed file issue
<mahmoh> if so, which package should that bug get assigned to?
<mahmoh> yeah
<mahmoh> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> just go for debian-installer (and check if there arent bugs already, might not be arch specific)
<mahmoh> ok, so is there nayone to ping about this or just wait?   bug 828718
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828718 in debian-installer "arm net install prepopulates archive with - mirror - vs. - ports.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828718
<mahmoh> ogra_: ^ ;)
<rsalveti> janimo: seems the pvr crash is somehow related with the new xorg =\
<rsalveti> first impression is that the fbdev is being loaded 2 times, and at the second time it gets loaded it crashes with a corrupted double-linked list
<rsalveti> investigating
<rsalveti> even with the linaro kernel I'm getting it, so it's not related with the kernel
<janimo> rsalveti, ok, for me it worked with a Xorg of last week, so maybe it will not be too hard to find the issue
<rsalveti> janimo: oh, good to know
<rsalveti> maybe I broke something :P
<janimo> rsalveti, it seems to me that setting setenv bootdelay in boot.scr on panda has no effect, as the default delay of 3 is used before actually starting the boot sequence?
<janimo> so reading boot.scr happens after the countdown
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, guess this is happening before boot.scr
<rsalveti> so something to change at the source code
<janimo> ok.
<rsalveti> at the board specific header I guess
<janimo> or have it read boot.scr but not run anything from it, just load env values
<janimo> otherwise I am not sure how the autoboot was supposed to work if not settable from a non-default script
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, makes sense
<rsalveti> janimo: seems u-boot in general is only setting autoboot at compile time, for all boards
<rsalveti> but what you want kind of make sense
<rsalveti> would work more like what we have at grub
<rsalveti> that the user can set up how many seconds before autoboot
<rsalveti> maybe something to improve at u-boot later on
<rsalveti> jcrigby should know it better, maybe this was discussed already
<rsalveti> guess jcrigby should be up in a few minutes ;-)
<jcrigby> janimo, rsalveti: I have noticed too that doing stuff in the boot script (either boot.scr or uEnv.txt) is not optimal since it happens "late".
<jcrigby> fwiw a patch hit the u-boot list this week that sets default boot delay to 3 seconds instead of 10
<rsalveti> janimo: ok, the segfault I'm getting is only happening with using the latest libs package as I removed the 99-pvr.conf file
<rsalveti> janimo: by trying to make xorg to find about the hw and driver without the need of a config file
<rsalveti> seems it works fine for natty, but for oneiric it doesn't
<rsalveti> will check that later, but if you enable that ppa it'll probably work fine, if you use the xorg config file for pvr
<rsalveti> just tested and it worked with the lt kernel, let me reboot at the ubuntu one now
<rsalveti> jcrigby: great, that helps already :-)
<rsalveti> jcrigby: seems that trying to load the boot.scr to at least set up the env vars would be useful in some way
<rsalveti> but don't know if it'd break some other stuff :-)
<janimo> rsalveti, ah indeed, I still needed pvr.conf , the linaro ppa libs (the newer ones) did not work without it
<rsalveti> janimo: yup, seems to work with the ubuntu kernel
<rsalveti> with the fixes I pointed at the email
<rsalveti> janimo: so, if you want to test it now, just grab the lt-ti kernel and the dkms and the libs packages available at the overlay
<janimo> rsalveti, great hopefully ppisati will upload them in the next round
<rsalveti> all available for oneiric
<rsalveti> the dkms should be in shape to push to ubuntu already
<janimo> rsalveti, I already have it running with the lt kernel, but needed the ubuntu one for easier install, and to also be able to run perf
<rsalveti> but the lib package still needs some love
<rsalveti> janimo: oh yeah, true
<rsalveti> can give you the packages later if you need
<rsalveti> meeting time
<janimo> ok
<austeregrim-gh> i'm surprised there isn't more action for ubuntu on arm devices
<infinity> There's a fair bit.
<austeregrim-gh> I'm interested
<austeregrim-gh> I've got a toshiba thrive, I've got some interest in trying to put ubuntu on it...
<austeregrim-gh> but the ubuntu pages lack alot of basic info... for arm.
<infinity> Well, every new device requires some hacking and fiddling to make go.
<infinity> And we don't tend to focus much on tablets, except for hobby hacking, since Ubuntu isn't (yet) a particularly useful tablet OS.
<austeregrim-gh> we've got an unlocked boot loader, and have rooted the android os on it... just looking to go one step further
<austeregrim-gh> i agree ubuntu isn't ready for tablets yet... but there's a usb port on it, that I can pop a keyboard into
<austeregrim-gh> im sure as tablets increase in userbase, ubuntu will eventually follow into ... but I'll admit, I'm new to it... but I understand alot. :-P
<infinity> If it's based on the nvidia tegra (I'm guessing it might be, but I can't find proper tech specs), the work we've done for the Toshiba ac100 netbooks might directly translate over.
<austeregrim-gh> tegra2
<infinity> Yeah, the ac100 is tegra2 as well.
<infinity> And likely very similar under the hood, though I'd make no promises.
<austeregrim-gh> thats what I was thinking.. but the ac100's page (via ubuntu's wiki) is old and hasn't been updated in a while
<infinity> We'll refresh some of those docs once our ac100 images are shipping (which is soon).
<infinity> If we can turn the ac100 stuff into a more generic toshiba-tegra image or something, that would be shiny.  But I've never actually even touched a Thrive, so...
<austeregrim-gh> would there be a posibility of getting a test image?
<infinity> That would require our tests images to be useful.  Give it a day or two, though, ogra's hard at work on that.
<austeregrim-gh> no worries, it was more of a put my toes in the water to see what fish bite..
<austeregrim-gh> also if theres anything that I can get from the thrive to assist, information wise. I can probably get it.. whatever linux reports from android.
<austeregrim-gh> for general comparison, about hardware
<infinity> Currently, I think we have too much on our plate right now, unless a community member steps up (you?) to learn how it all works and make it go. :P
<infinity> But I'm perfectly willing to change my position on that when I'm less busy. ;)
<infinity> I wouldn't be at all shocked to discover that the thrive is just the ac100 without a keyboard, though.  The ac100 always felt more like a proof-of-concept product than a finished deal.
<austeregrim-gh> I've been on the forefront of rooting the thrive in android, working with the tabletroms.com folks...
<austeregrim-gh> so I would see me taking to ubuntu (or linux in general) as my next plausible step
<infinity> *nod*
<infinity> Well, I'd recommend talking to ogra about his ac100 stuff as a start.
<infinity> But, like I said, giving him a few days to deliver it might help. ;)
<austeregrim-gh> understood
<austeregrim-gh> btw, Thrive model = AT105 (does not surprise me if your theory is at all correct)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-19
<wookey> is anyone aware of issues (segfaults when building) using a debian squeeze (armv4t) chroot on an ubuntu (v7, thumb) base machine?
<wookey> It ought to work, but may not be well-tested....
<dmart> wookey: what's segfaulting?  I would have though in a chroot, the host environment should make little difference...
<wookey> apparently we have segfaulting building hello and in dpkg installing things
<wookey> in a fairly random fashion
<wookey> the install is using ndb over the network, which would be my favourite thing to blame (copying the chroot to a sata real machine things work OK).
<wookey> OK, kernel logs do suggest nbd issues. I was just asking here in case anyone could say 'yes we do that all the time - it works fine'.
<brendand> i've installed a recent oneiric image on my pandaboard and i'm finding it can't see my wireless AP. It can see A wireless AP so scanning isn't broken, but not mine
<brendand> occasionally it does pick it up, but it seems random and unreliable
<ogra_> infinity, up already ?
<infinity> ogra_: Am now.
<ogra_> well, see #ubuntu-release
<ogra_> any idea ?
<ogra_> i got find-live.-filesystem and download-preinstalled-filesystem in order, but cant convince debian-cd to DTRT
<ogra_> and i dotn want to add a pile pf subarch detection to debian-cd
<infinity> ogra_: I'll have to look later, in meetings right now.
<ogra_> k, me too
<doko> rsalveti, would it be ok to start the test rebuild for armel too?
<rsalveti> doko: sure, should be fine
<rsalveti> guess I just need to check if our PPA will have higher priority
<infinity> It will until doko makes it not. :P
<rsalveti> doko: what are you testing this time?
<doko> just everything
<doko> it will be on the main builders at lowest priority
<rsalveti> doko: great, go for it :-)
<plm> http://blog.canonical.com/2011/08/16/armserver/
<doko> rsalveti, infinity: do you want to be member of https://launchpad.net/~arm-rebuild/+members
<rsalveti> doko: yes, please
<doko> I hope you can then give back builds yourself. not sure if you'll get bug mail
<infinity> doko: I imagine I can give back builds anyway, but sure.
<doko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110819
<doko> infinity, what's your id?
<rsalveti> doko: great, thanks
<doko> janimo, fyi, test rebuild started
<infinity> doko: adconrad
<infinity> doko: But if launchpad-buildd-admin can't rescore/retry/mangle those builds, I suspect that's a bug.
<infinity> s/admin/admins/
<doko> janimo, rsalveti, infinity: wgrant_ added http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20110819-oneiric.html
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-20
<rsalveti> doko: cool
<rsalveti> there's one already but I believe it's not arm specific, lack of symbol
<rsalveti> but we'll see
<rsalveti> and it seems I can fire up a rebuild if needed
<Pratik_> hello
<Pratik_> I have a question regarding touchscreen calibration in ubuntu
<Pratik_> on IGEPv2-DM3730  board with 4.3 ' LCD+touch screen
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-21
<Daviey> Hey, does anyone have a prebuilt arm image that is confirmed to work under qemu-system-arm, i can steal? Thanks.
<Daviey> (smaller the better)
<GrueMaster> You could try the Ubuntu-core image.
<GrueMaster> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/
<Daviey> GrueMaster: thanks!
<Daviey> GrueMaster: we've started building cloud images for arm, during the week - i'd quite like your input on them.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-13
<ogra_> cooloney, i got my board booting into u-boot again
<cooloney> uboot? not kernel?
<ogra_> took quite some effort (installing windows on a VM etc)
<ogra_> i need to partition it properly etc, all i can get to boot is the u-boot shipped on the SD ... but that funnily doesnt contain ext2 support
<ogra_> (teh shipped SD *only* comes with ext2 partitions so i cant boot the shipped OS with the shipped u-boot :P )
<ogra_> Ubuntu quantal (development branch) sabre ttymxc1
<ogra_> sabre login:
<ogra_> \o/
 * LetoThe2nd throws confetti
<ogra_> lool, FYI, my probs with the mx6 were based on the fact that the nand erase command from the linaro wiki actually wipes u-boot and only dumps SPL in place so that you dont get any output at all unless you have a properly prepared SD ... the howto should state that(would have saved me some days)
<ogra_> ppisati, sooo... finally got around testing your 3.5 omap4 kernel ... seems there are issues with ext4
<ogra_> (or with USB, not sure)
<lool> ogra_: I know nothing about it, but thought it would be good to fix instructions that could damage the hardware
<lool> ogra_: we're less active on FSL hardware, if you'd like to just patch the wiki page that'd be great (I don't have the sabre mx6 board)
<ppisati> ogra_: uh?
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, gone on second boot
<ppisati> ogra_: what was?
<ogra_> it hung first with journal commit errors ...
<ogra_> [   40.521881] journal commit I/O error
<xranby> btw.. i stopped by imaginative tech boot at siggraph 2012,, and they where running opencl drivers on a pandaboard! https://twitter.com/#!/xranby/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2F6RC0xu8A
<ogra_> and later it had:
<ogra_> [   42.271453] EXT4-fs error (device sda2): ext4_find_entry:1209: inode #34: comm udevd: reading directory lblock 0
<xranby> can someone poke ti to fetch and build the latest drivers? :)
<ppisati> ogra_: never had
<ogra_> ppisati, well, as i said, gone on second boot, i'll call it a hiccup until i see it again :)
<ogra_> ubuntu@panda:~$ uname -a
<ogra_> Linux panda 3.5.0-205-omap4 #10 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 10 11:18:11 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ogra_> :)
<xranby> ogra_: hi have you got access to any of the new OpenCL drivers for the pandaboard?
<Neko> I wonder what their 35% power saving 50% FPS increase data comes from.. what are they comparing it against?
<ogra_> xranby, nope, ask ndec
<ndec> xranby: ogra_: openCL is not available. see https://groups.google.com/d/topic/pandaboard/RO1ONkVcZhw/discussion.
<ogra_> ppisati, sound stuff seems to be still missing ?
<ppisati> ogra_: yes
<ppisati> ogra_: analog audio is broken (and disabled)
<ogra_> [    0.329620] gpmc: irq-52 could not claim: err -22
<ogra_> [    0.330078] ------------[ cut here ]------------
<ogra_> [    0.330108] WARNING: at /home/ppisati/ubuntu-quantal/arch/arm/mach-omap2/pm.c:128 _init_omap_device_lats+0x54/0x9c()
<ogra_> [    0.330139] _init_omap_device_lats: could not find omap_hwmod for iva_seq0
<ogra_> [    0.330139] Modules linked in:
<ogra_> and there is an oops on boot
<ogra_> two actually
<ppisati> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/1035289
<ogra_> beyond that iot looks pretty good, i need to test on a desktop install too
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035289 in linux-ti-omap4 "Ubuntu-3.5.0-205.10 testing" [Undecided,New]
<ppisati> ogra_: i knew
<ogra_> especially if this kernel woks with plymouth now
<ppisati> ogra_: i listed the known issues here
<lilstevie> ndec, how annoying, hopefully they will loosen up soon
<ogra_> ppisati, on the server image it looks pretty good :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, how big are the chances to get PVR to work with ppisati's recent kernel ?
<ogra_> seems we will be dropping unity-2d real soon
<rsalveti> ogra_: is it in the archive already?
<ogra_> only in PPA i think
<rsalveti> I'm currently testing with the latest xorg, which worries more
<rsalveti> that is still at proposed
<ogra_> but imho we should just upload, it works good enough as a base for bugfixing i think
<ogra_> i havent tested desktop yet but wouldnt expect big issues there apart from plymouth and inded sound missing
<rsalveti> well, the faster we can get this kernel at the archive the better
<rsalveti> will be tested more
<ogra_> ppisati, ^^^
 * ogra_ agrees
<lilstevie> ogra_, will that not cause issues with tegra (dropping unity-2d)
<ogra_> ac100 will switch to a different deskrtop (lxde or xfce)
<lilstevie> hm ok
<lilstevie> I kinda like unity :/
 * ogra_ too, especially 2d
<ogra_> but the maintainers made their decision
<ogra_> 2d is officially dead
<ogra_> and will go from the images soon
<lilstevie> I guess that could push us to figure out why gles is broken
<lilstevie> for tegra
<ogra_> well, not much to figure out there on our side
<ogra_> first of all nvidia needs to release something against abi 13
<lilstevie> I suppose  it is more getting nvidia to fix it
<ogra_> and there seem to be issues with cairo > 1.10
<lilstevie> :/
<ogra_> xnox, whats that scary new page in ubiquity ?
<ogra_> is there a way to avoid it ?
<xnox> ogra_: committed a fix
<xnox> it's a one line =)
<xnox> will make a release today to make it disappear.
<ogra_> ok, so its not a default thing we force onto the user then :)
<ogra_> phew
<xnox> ogra_: and it's not scary, it's meant to be user friendly =)
<GrueMaster> They're dropping Unity-2D?  Well, that pretty much kills remote desktop.
 * GrueMaster knew he should have just stuck with kde.  It at least autosenses and increases features when available.
<jocarter> afaik the fancy stuff has been cut away with unity-3d and it works fine now over remote displays
<GrueMaster> Has this been tested, or is this just a theory?
<stgraber> mostly a theory at this stage, though they need to have unity-3d run on llvmpipe without the machine melting
<stgraber> so they'll most likely special case the llvmpipe driver in the code and turn of gpu intensive stuff
<TypoNAM> GrueMaster: I advise using a lightweight desktop environment like XFCE instead, or even openbox if you really want the bare minimum
<GrueMaster> TypoNAM: Since I don't do much ARM work anymore, it really doesn't matter to me what happens here, but I am doing a lot of deployment to x86 hardware that I prefer to keep remote, as it is in a lab.  And installing one image, then installing multiple desktop environments is a PITA.
<TypoNAM> GrueMaster: I use XFCE for NoMachine remote sessions too, not just embedded hardware that can run X ;)
<GrueMaster> Ok.  So I guess I just switch to Xubuntu iso downloads.  Can do it, just don't like that option much.  I actually am liking Unity-2D.
<ratbert90> hey, anybody have any experience with bluetooth on embedded systems?
<ratbert90> more specifically, I have a Pan1325 and I would like to know if dmesg should output that the kernel recognizes it before I go about using hciattach
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-14
<bnz> hi, can anyone tell me is there a way to get a beaglebone running ubuntu to have its usb port appear as a usb kbd?  or any links that may help would be apreciated..
<bnz> i want to run some code on the beaglebone and have the output go to another computer that is blissfullly unaware its talking to another computer..
<bnz> would like to output my data thru the usb keyboard interface to another PC..
<marvin24> ogra_: swarren pointed my to the first and second patch on https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/users/griffais which seem to fix a problem with the nvidia drivers
<marvin24> (but for kwin-gles)
<ogra_> marvin24, thanks, if they go upstream i guess the kubuntu team will want it ...
<marvin24> ogra_: I thought more about the unity render problem
<marvin24> it could be related
<ogra_> yup
<marvin24> but I failed to find the gles support code in unity ...
<marvin24> is there a special branch ?
<marvin24> lp:unity doesn't seem to contain it
<ogra_> unity doesnt have much gles code there should be a few ifdefs though
<ogra_> unity is just a bunch of compiz plugins ;)
<marvin24> ah, so I need to check in the compiz code ...
<ogra_> the heavyweight code part for gles is in compiz ...
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and there gles is a gigantic ugly patch in debian/patches/
<ogra_> its just being merged upstream with hope that it will make feature freeze
<Kevin`> anyone know how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/CP1iAm29 MODULES=most (or anything) doesn't change the error
<marvin24> ogra_: patch 2 seems to be included already, but we may need patch 1
<ogra_> ah, great ...
<marvin24> but I'm not an expert
<ogra_> the experts are in #ubuntu-desktop ... i just pinged smspillaz there
<marvin24> the driver exposes EGL_KHR_image, EGL_KHR_image_base, and EGL_KHR_image_pixmap
<marvin24> so there shouldn't be a problem at all
<Kevin`> ugh, I tried to reinstall initramfs-tools, and now of course it's stuck broken because of that error
<ogra_> that doesnt look like an initramfs tools issue at all ... did you try running it with -v ?
<Kevin`> ogra_: http://pastebin.com/E6G0vA4W
<Kevin`> how can it not be an initramfs-tools issue, initramfs-tools is refusing to do it's thing
<ogra_> because something is missing from your system that should be there
<Kevin`> like what?
<ogra_> you apparently have a devicemapper handled device there ... seems devicemapper doesnt properly create a sysfs entry for it
<ogra_> thats either a kernel or a devicemapper bug
<Kevin`> # ls /sys/block/dm-0
<Kevin`> alignment_offset  capability  discard_alignment  ext_range  inflight  queue  removable  size    stat       trace
<Kevin`> bdi               dev         dm                 holders    power     range  ro         slaves  subsystem  uevent
<Kevin`> could you give me some information on exactly what it's complaining about?
<ogra_> hmm, it seems it tries to find an SD card for that entry
<ogra_> did you actually build a raid based on mmc devices ?
<Kevin`> not raid, lvm
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> well, to me it looks like you have a volume group made with an mmc that is not actually attached to the dm device
<xnox> ogra_: and lvm can do raid levels....
<ogra_> so there is no mmcblk entry in sysfs
<Kevin`> # find /sys/block/dm-0/ -name \*mmcblk\*
<Kevin`> /sys/block/dm-0/slaves/mmcblk0p2
<ogra_> Kevin`, well, start with filing a bug and adding all that you pasted above to it ... file it against initramfs-tools for a start, we can re-assign it later
<Kevin`> is there a way I can make it work now? this is holding me up, and now apt is in a semibroken state because of trying to reinstall it
<ogra_> i guess lvm with SD cards isnt a very common case :)
<ogra_> Kevin`, is your lvm actually your rootfs ?
<Kevin`> yes
<ogra_> well, then there is not much help unless the bug is fixed ... you willk need a wporking initrd that assembles the lvm on boot, weems you dont have one at all yet
<ogra_> *seems
<Kevin`> the system boots now
<Kevin`> the lvm used to be on usb, and initramfs-tools didn't glitch out for that
<ogra_> oh, well, then just add an exit 0 to update initramfs and run dpkg --configure -a
<ogra_> (dont forget to remove it later indeed)
<Kevin`> Generating Initramfs u-boot image... mkimage: Can't read /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-1417-omap4: Invalid argument
<Kevin`> run-parts: /etc/initramfs/post-update.d//zz-flash-kernel exited with return code 1
<Kevin`> heh
<Kevin`> apparenently the script is supposed to do something rather than exiting
<ogra_> export FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=1
<ogra_> sorry, forgot about flash-kernel :)
<Kevin`> ok, at least apt isn't confused now
<Kevin`> I still can't make an initrd for my new kernel
<ogra_> no, not until the bug is fixed
<ogra_> the above only worked around the apt issue
<ogra_> btw, using an SD for an lvm will massively degrade the lvm's speed
<ogra_> (at least if there are also normal disks involved it wioll slow them down)
<Kevin`> it's an arm device, and it's one of the newer ones that loves to use sd in place of nand
<ogra_> no, its a manufacturer who likes to sell the dveice cheap so did pick the cheaper storage option for the board
<ogra_> nand is usually lots and lots faster than any MMC card
<Kevin`> well sure, but everyone is doing it these days unfortunately
<ogra_> but about ten times as expensive compared to just adding an SD slot
<Kevin`> even production devices like phones, tablets, etc. almost all dev boards. :(
<ogra_> well, you can use very fast eMMCs if you actually build a phone ... but thats not comparable to SD cards
<Kevin`> yes it is. it's the same thing with different (or not) tweaks
<Kevin`> still pretty horrible for random io because of the block translation done outside the os
<Kevin`> still no reporting of failure status
<ogra_> which is why we default to USB installs from quantal on :)
<ogra_> the SD card is only used as boot device nowadays
<Kevin`> a usb spinny drive is a pretty big thing to have hanging off the device all the time. although of course I started with that before I got a fast sd card
<ogra_> and really shouldnt be used for anything else
<ogra_> a good SD card will max out at 16MB/s ... a USB disk will get you between 20-24MB/s
<Kevin`> bah no. a good sd card will max out at 1.5mbyte/sec (for 4k random writes)
<ogra_> who cares about writes :)
<Kevin`> the os when doing anything? :)
<ogra_> they are cached anyway ... reading is the issue
<Kevin`> writes still happen, and on an average sd card that does tham at 0.001mbytes/sec (not kidding.) it really affects usability
<Kevin`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/initramfs-tools/+bug/1036546
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1036546 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools fails for lvm on mmc" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> thx
<xnox> ogra_: so I should test this? =)
<ogra_> xnox, if you like to ?
<Kevin`> ironically flash controllers with faster bulk read/write are normally the ones with horrible random performance
<ogra_> i really think its quite a corner case to run lvm's off SDs
<ogra_> (and ubiquity wont allow that ootb on qunatal installs)
<xnox> well... i have a panda board =) and I can re-install it with rootfs on lvm on sd
<ogra_> but it should indeed get fixed
<xnox> ogra_: well... with a command line arg it does allow lvm instalations
<ogra_> xnox, heh, have fun tricking ubiquity then, that wont be easy :)
<ogra_> (partman will refuse to touch the partition table of the media you install from)
<ogra_> (....which is your SD)
<Kevin`> ogra_: actually, it won't. although I was using the minimal installer, I think it only uses kernel+initrd to boot from
<xnox> hmm.... so --enable-partauto-lvm will do nothing =( sad
<ogra_> you will need to create all partitioning you need in advance (without touching the first two partitions)
<Kevin`> on that note, sd hotplug doesn't work on this board. was kind of annoying when booted from usb
<ogra_> oh, yeah, you can do it from a netboot install indeed
<xnox> hmmm... ok
<ogra_> how does it not work ?
<ogra_> if you plug in a card from i.e. your camera it doesnt get automounted ?
<Kevin`> correct
<Kevin`> well not just the automount
<Kevin`> it doesn't detect card removal/insertion
<ogra_> it does here, stgrange
 * ogra_ just tried
<Kevin`> kernel version?
<ogra_> qunatal current ... some 3.2 kernel iirc
<Kevin`> i'm using precise, might have different stuff there
<ogra_> err, sorry, 3.4.0 actually
<ogra_> welll, another bug to file then, linux-ti-omap4 is the package
<Kevin`> but that one requires me booting from something else to test again =p
<Kevin`> flash-kernel shouldn't attempt to identify compatible architectures by random stuff at the end of the kernel version string (say, git version info, or "+")
<ogra_> Kevin`, well, it is designed for supported kernels ... you could file a wishlist bug in debian about it (though the 2.x version that was shipped in precise is dead now)
<LetoThe2nd> when used only together with MLO and uboot.bin, shouldn't http://pastebin.pandaboard.org/index.php/view/49834947 run loaduimage and therefore boot the uImage kernel from the sd card on a pandaboard?
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, not sure what linaro sets as the default there, ask them :)
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: hm will do
<ogra_> we never use images without boot.scr
<ogra_> and there we dont use loaduimage
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: so you'd suggest to fixup boot.scr?
<ogra_> well, rather /boot/boot.script, but yeah
<LetoThe2nd> meh.
<ogra_> or on quantal /usr/share/flash-kernel/bootscript/bootscript.omap
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: some documentation link on boot.scr{ipt} tinkering?
<ogra_> apt-get source flash-kernel :)
<ogra_> no specific documentation
<xnox> Kevin`_: what image did you use when you got lvm failure?
<xnox> we have a jenkin lvm tests failing on amd64 for servers right now
<Kevin`_> xnox: the failure isn't during install, it's after
<Kevin`_> also, I have a fun situation now, with update-initramfs again
<xnox> yeah, it installs and fails to reboot.
<xnox> in the jenkins test.
<Kevin`_> I removed the kernel with + in the name from boot and /lib/modules etc
<Kevin`_> but dpkg still thinks it has to rebuild it
<Kevin`_> so it tries and fails, because it doesn't exist
<Kevin`_> xnox: it boots just fine, the problem is just in initramfs-tools. although i'm not sure what would happen if you tried to initially install to it
<Kevin`_> where's the list of kernels the system will try to rebuild the initrd for?
<xnox> ok.
<Kevin`_> http://pastebin.com/yzymVf7u - I have no luck at all
<Kevin`_> answer: something in /var/lib/initramfs-tools. luckily it's a file so it's indexed as a file
<Kevin`_> doing a full text search of the filesystem wouldn't have been fun :)
<ogra_> Kevin`_, how did you remove that kernel ?
<ogra_> (did you remove the exit 0 from update-initramfs before doing it ?)
<Kevin`_> I installed it with "make install", so I removed it with "rm" :)
<Kevin`_> yes
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> then you need to manually remove the state file that was put in place for initramfs-tools
<ogra_> (that would have been dont by the package scripts usually)
<ogra_> look in /var/lib/initramfs-tools/
<ogra_> s/dont/done/
<Kevin`_> in case you were wondering, my hack to make it work temporarily while waiting for someone to look at the bug: http://pastebin.com/8rnK9Baj
<prpplague> fyi, we are taking feedback on a possible pandaboard-nc variant over on the mailing list - http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/74b5c6cc761d2e3c#
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-15
<ogra_> ppisati, i see bug 1018907 with your 3.5 kernel as well, could we somehow not provide omapdrm if there is no backend attached to it ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1018907 in plymouth "plymouth in quantal on arm does only boot with black screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018907
<ogra_> oh, apart from the fact that omapfb seems to be gone ... drat
<ogra_> ppisati, so is there any reason to not upload the new kernel already ?
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm fixing audio ATM
<ogra_> well, even without audio it wuld be helpful to the PVR driver guys to have it
<ppisati> ogra_: my target is end of week
<ogra_> ok
<ppisati> ogra_: if i can get audio working, good
<ogra_> yeah, just upload what you have by then
<ogra_> it already looks awesome
<ppisati> ogra_: besides, i won't be around from 27th Aug to 8 Sept
<ppisati> ogra_: vacation
<ogra_> hmm, so we should do a test session in friday then
<ogra_> oh, wait, 27th is still a week out
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> if i have it in the archive by friday, we have one week for testing
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> robclark, do you have any idea about bug 1018907 (and why the plymouth kvm handler doesnt work with omapdrm)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1018907 in plymouth "plymouth in quantal on arm does only boot with black screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018907
<xnox> ogra_: mee too, but on amd64 with cryptsetup which mangles grub fb options (?!) stuff =)
<ogra_> xnox, ouch
<ogra_> though i doubt it is the same issue ... mine seems to be on the kernel driver level
<ogra_> (or the missing peieces of libdrm)
<xnox> ogra_: e.g. the new crypt stuff I did for desktop fails to reboot in a VM =(
<robclark> ogra_, if you have the setup to reproduce that issue, maybe you can somehow grab kernel traces w/ drm.debug=7?
<ogra_> robclark, will do, no prob, is it supposed to work ootb with the kvm driver of plymouth ?
<robclark> I'd expect so, unless plymouth is trying to special case every drm driver
<robclark> if it uses libkms like the drm test apps do, it should work fine
<ogra_> no, i think it tries the opposite, but if a driver has special needs it seems to ship a HW specific libdrm-$hw
<robclark> if it is trying to special case every drm driver, and only knows about desktop drm drivers, then plymouth might need some changes
<robclark> it shouldn't even need libdrm_$hw
<robclark> libkms will fall back to using the "dumb" (ie. not tiled) scanout buffer allocation
<ogra_> well, it needs it for radeon and nouveau apparently ... thats what made me wonder
<robclark> (if there is no libkm_$hw backend)
<ogra_> right
<robclark> it is possible that plymouth pre-dates the "dumb" buffer allocation ioctl.. that is why I was asking what plymouth is doing :-P
<ogra_> ah, well, let me produce that log
<robclark> if you point me at de codez, I can go have a look
<rsalveti> ogra_: we'll need to fix it anyway, we need to use omapdrm
<rsalveti> also, integrating xserver-xorg-video-omap will not solve anything
<rsalveti> that helps later, and it's needed by pvr, but it's not used by default
<rsalveti> it needs a xorg file just to load the driver, which is something we don't want
<rsalveti> I sent an email yesterday to the xorg-dev ml about this issue
 * robclark suspect issue should be easy to fix.. I just need to look at the plymouth code and then I should be able to send a patch
<rsalveti> robclark: https://code.launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev/plymouth/trunk :-)
<robclark> thx
<rsalveti> robbiew: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev/plymouth/trunk/view/head:/src/plugins/renderers/drm/ply-renderer-libkms-driver.c#L288 where it fails
<robbiew> robclark: ^
<robbiew> ;)
<robclark> rsalveti, hmm, that *should* work
<rsalveti> sorry ;-)
<robclark> maybe a libkms backend missing?
<rsalveti> does it need a backend for omap?
<robclark> no, the 'dumb' backend should work fine
<robclark> (and I think they should all get built in to one .so.. /me just checking)
<rsalveti> and we're using the latest libdrm code
<rsalveti> 2.4.38
<robclark> rsalveti, do you see the same issue if you try to run modetest from libdrm?
<robclark> it should be working in exact same way
<rsalveti> ogra_: when was the last time you reproduced the bug?
<robclark> yeah, looks like there is nothing special to enable when building libdrm to have the 'dumb' backend
<robclark> rsalveti, fyi, this is what modetest does, which works: http://hastebin.com/wucabeqike.avrasm
<robclark> ahh, hah, I see the issue
<robclark> remove these two lines:
<robclark>   ply_array_add_uint32_element (attributes, KMS_PITCH);
<robclark>   ply_array_add_uint32_element (attributes, (uint32_t) *row_stride);
<robclark> then use: kms_bo_get_prop(bo, KMS_PITCH, stride);
<robclark> the dumb backend will fail out if you try to pass KMS_PITCH into the constructor like that
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<rsalveti> row_stride is passed as an argument
<robclark> probably nouveau, radeon, etc, don't check for that.. they have their own custom libkms backends
<robclark> right, it shouldn't be like that
<robclark> actually, looking at latest libdrm, I sort of think it should be failing on desktop too
<rsalveti> for both radeon and nvidia they are using their own calls
<rsalveti> like radeon_bo_open and such
<rsalveti> now it'd be interesting to check on a generic use case as well on the desktop
<rsalveti> brb, will test it in a few
<robclark> ahh
<robclark> plymouth should be able to use libkms for everything
<robclark> and not have to special case for nouveau, radeon, etc (fwiw)
<rsalveti> interesting, wonder why we have special cases for them
<rsalveti> could be because libkms wasn't working properly at that time?
<Matt_O> could anyone point me to some sample code that shows how to do fullscreen GLES2 on the beagleboard without running X ?
<Matt_O> I went to google and typed in "beagleboard GLES2 sample" and a bunch of my own web sites popped up as the top matches lol
<robclark> rsalveti, I'd guess maybe they pre-date libkms?  Not sure
<prpplague> just fyi, we are still taking feedback on the PandaBoard-NC - http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/74b5c6cc761d2e3c#
<ogra_> rsalveti, this afternoon
<rsalveti> ogra_: just tested here with the latest image and it seems that it worked just fine
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-armhf+omap4.img
<rsalveti> let me check the logs
<ogra_> you have a splash after install ?
<rsalveti> maybe because of the latest libdrm package
<rsalveti> hm, not yet after
<rsalveti> but at the installer
<rsalveti> during the first boot
<rsalveti> unless the set of packages used by the installer is not the same
<ogra_> you want to edit the cmdline in preEnv.txt btw, fki doesnt handle changing it yet
<ogra_> (after install before firest boot)
<rsalveti> yeah, noticed that
<ogra_> i didnt have any splash after instaklll and nothing with the 3.5 kernel from paolo either
<rsalveti> [ply-renderer.c]                      ply_renderer_open_plugin:could not query rendering device for plugin /lib/plymouth/renderers/drm.so^M
<rsalveti> [./plugin.c]                                  close_device:closing device^M
<rsalveti> [./plugin.c]                                 unload_driver:unloading driver^M
<rsalveti> got another error here at the installer's splash
<ogra_> weird
<rsalveti> so that's why it worked
<rsalveti> it gave up on drm, and went over framebuffer
<rsalveti> but that's still not the desired behavior
<rsalveti> let me finish the installer and will check what happens after that
<ogra_> looks like i have 2.4.38-0ubuntu1 of all the libdrm bits here
<Finlandia> Hello, I have a performance problem running Ubuntu 12.04 on my Pandaboard. When idle the load average is 0.5 or even 1.3 ish and when browsing or apt-get it goes to 2.0 or even 3.
<Finlandia> as reference, what load average (command top), should I expect to have after a fresh intall and leave it idle for 15min?
<Finlandia> I came to this step: http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_PPA  the repositories were correct, but I didnt have the "Install OMAP4 addons" (is that outdated?), so i tried to install it via commandline. evertthing was installed, and when I rebooted it, the display to HDMI/tv was black and flickering...
<Finlandia> I tried taht because I thought ubuntu wasnt hardware accelerated, so slow performance in the desktop.. but now I fear its something hardware related, as even a fedora console has a high load average when idle.....
<infinity> Finlandia: If it's actually completely idle, then you should expect close to zero.  But "when I run stuff, the CPU gets used" isn't a performance problem..
<Finlandia> mmm, when opening firefox and watch a youtube vid, it skips alots of frame, maybe 1 frame every 2s
<Finlandia> its not usable, and i dare to say atm the rPi is even faster..
<Finlandia> is a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 hardware accelerated?
<Finlandia> or do i need to install the OMAP4 addons somehow...?
<Finlandia> how can I find out what the cause of the slow performance is?
<RoyK> Finlandia: load avg usually means i/o is slow
<RoyK> Finlandia: and the i/o on a panda is rather on the slow side, especially with a cheap sd card
<RoyK> s/load avg/high load avg/
<Finlandia> so a class 10 card is useless?
<RoyK> my "extreme pro" sandisk card has 95MB/s printed on it - it can do 20MB/s on a good day
<RoyK> problem is the bus is 8bits 20MHz or so (IIRC)
<RoyK> so with a slow card, it just gets worse
<Finlandia> so what do you suggest? dont use the SD card and run ubuntu from USB stick?
<RoyK> that's probably even slower
<RoyK> USB 2.0 isn't very fast
<Finlandia> ok, so what can I do to make it go faster
<RoyK> seems USB 2.0 should be able to do 35MB/s - that's mostly theory - most USB sticks can't do that
<RoyK> get a fast SD card
<RoyK> the one I have works fine
<Finlandia> I seen yt videos with a good performance ubuntu.
<RoyK> it's still slow compared to most other systems, but it works
<Finlandia> I got a class 10 card, and writing the image on SD card goes quick enough. Can't remember the actual MB/s anymore.
<Finlandia> but even a 15min idle (fresh install and doing aboslutling nothing except command top), uses the SD card continous (read/write) and results in a slow performance. that can't be right....
<RoyK> class 10 is 10MB/s
<RoyK> meaning it can probably deliver half of that in practice
<RoyK> IIRC I used a class 10 when I first setup my panda
<RoyK> Finlandia: apt-get install sysstat - enable it in /etc/default/sysstat, start it
<RoyK> that'll make "sar" give you info about how the system load is over time
<RoyK> system load, cpu load, i/o load, whatnot
<Finlandia> ok, i'll try that, atm puting a new image on it, writing to SD card with 13MB/s...
<RoyK> probably faster than most USB sticks can do
<Finlandia> also installing xbmc is a good test to see if the board performance is good?
<Finlandia> I can remember that I couldnt even start xbmc few weeks ago...
<Finlandia> let alone run a 720p or even a 1080p movie...
<RoyK> even browsing with precise on a pandabiard in 1080p is a horror
<RoyK> it's a small thing, not good for what a PC can do
<Finlandia> yeah ok, but compared to a rPi, I would expect atleast hte same and tbh a better performance :P
<Finlandia> pandaboard has a better CPU/GPU than the rPi, right?
<RoyK> not sure - the panda has a better cpu, but the rPi may have a better GPU
 * RoyK bought some crap PSUs on ebay "rated" 2A, giving 4V on measuring between TP1 and TP2 on the rPi
<RoyK> so, haven't tested it too much yet
<Finlandia> ok, cheers  for the help :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: also, mem=456M@0x80000000 mem=512M@0xA0000000 is not needed anymore
<jimerickson> after todays update on omap4+armhf there is no desktop. bug filed.
<jimerickson> bug #1037306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037306 in xorg "after todays update there is no desktop on omap4+armhf on pandaboard ES" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037306
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-16
<infinity> robclark: You around?
<robclark> hey infinity
<infinity> Yo.
<infinity> Do you know if all the pieces are in place in quantal for us to violently remove the -omapfb X driver, and have -omap magically work?
<robclark> mostly.. I think rsalveti was working on making xorg autodetect the right driver
<infinity> Autodetection wouldn't be necessary if omapfb wasn't on disk, right? :)
<rsalveti> you can already remove omapfb
<rsalveti> but -omap is still not working automatically
<robclark> but other than the need for a .conf file, it should be all good
<infinity> rsalveti: So, removing omapfb right now just falls back to fbdev?
<rsalveti> infinity: it was never using omapfb
<infinity> rsalveti: seriously?
<rsalveti> no, by default it was using fbdev afaik, and the proprietary omap one if you had the sgx driver installed
<infinity> So, omapfb was just lame code that we never executed, despite shipping?  Go us.
<rsalveti> infinity: it could be used, I believe folks using beagle were using it in the past
<infinity> rsalveti: "could be used" isn't the same as "loaded by default", which is what I meant by "never executed".
<rsalveti> it was never used for panda
<rsalveti> and I believe for beagle as well, once we switched for the drm driver
<rsalveti> which iirc happened at the previous cycle already
<robclark> I suppose it doesn't hurt to have.. beagle folks could always add a xorg.conf
<infinity> I assume the goal for -omap is to actually *use* it in an automagic fashion on all OMAP[2345]* SoCs?
<rsalveti> infinity: yup
<infinity> \o/
<rsalveti> and that's what I'm currently trying to do
<robclark> omapfb would probably be a bit better performance (despite no xrandr) if you don't have pvr libs
<infinity> robclark: Having working kms is such a massive win that I doubt anyone will care about marginally slower 2D draws.
<infinity> robclark: Assuming it is only marginal.
<scientes_> dms=awesomesause
<scientes_> *kms
<robclark> well.. I need to add support for cached buffers when you don't have pvr.. that will minimalize the perf difference
<robclark> but I haven't had time to do that yet
<scientes_> drkms ;)
<rsalveti> so I'd vote in favor of improving the -omap driver for all omap socs
<rsalveti> first getting it to work automatically, then improving it
<rsalveti> and getting sgx to work on the panda case
<rsalveti> if maintaining -omapfb is a pain
<robclark> yup
<rsalveti> robclark: also, for plymouth, this is what is already done at upstream: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/plymouth/commit/?id=527400dc5a9da4cd3ef8a831e7309e1627d6b3b0
<rsalveti> they also removed the parts specific for radeon and nouveau
<rsalveti> I'm checking if this patch would be enough in our case already, but it's now finally using a generic solution for all use cases
 * robclark expects that should work
<rsalveti> robclark: yup, worked fine
<ogra_> rsalveti, you rock !!!
<ogra_> sadly now that we have a splash we wont have a desktop anymore
<ogra_> (unity-2d was dropped yesterday)
<TheMuso> ogra_: And if my tests with LLVM Pipe on an x86 machine with fbdev on an NVIDIA card that is not supported by nouveau yet are anything to go by, LLVM pipe on arm will be *VERY* painful.
<TheMuso> Actually thats something I should test tomorrow. Remove the pvr driver and see how bad things are.
<TheMuso> Meh screw tomorrow, lets try now. :)
<ogra_> TheMuso, LLVM pipe on arm is nonexisting yet
<ogra_> i mean there is *something* but thats far from usable
<ogra_> alpha state at most
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> Well even on X86 IMO its really poor.
<TheMuso> I can't believe we even want to consider putting that into users hands. Sure its not an LTS, but its a release..
<ogra_> yep, you need a powerful machine
<suihkulo1ki> https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/oracle_releases_jdk_for_linux
<suihkulo1ki> softfloat abi still, but I guess installable using multiarch?
<marvin24> ogra_: did you tried unity-3d with the tegra drivers on quantal?
<ogra_> marvin24, not yet, i suppose i should before the 13 abi becomes the default
<marvin24> I always thought unity works fine on omap ...
<ogra_> if you have working drivers it does
 * ogra_ tries an ubuntu-desktop install  in a qemu beagle VM for laughs
<jonjo> hi
<jonjo> can anyone help me with PowerVR SGX?
<sveinse> jonjo: More specifically?
<jonjo> I am trying to get OpenGL ES working with x11
<jonjo>  I am using the samsung s5pv210 core
<sveinse> jonjo: Sorry, no experience with x11 in this context
<sveinse> Are there any particular reasons which requires kernel >=3.0 in precise (armel), or can it run fine on say 2.6.37 ?
<ogra_> udev migth need features from newer kernels
<ikke-t> hi, i'm failing setting pandaboard to boot over nfs. anyone able to help?
<ikke-t> it get's stuck at the time it should mount the nfs, kernel is up
<sveinse> ogra_, might? Where can I learn better what might is?
<ikke-t> this is the last output on serial:
<ikke-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150485/
<ogra_> dunno, udev changelog probably
<ikke-t> using ubuntu precise for the exercise
<ikke-t> anyone booting over nfs here?
<ogra_> did you set BOOT=nfs in your initramfs config before creating the initrd ?
<ogra_> it should theoretically *just work*
<ikke-t> ogra_: yes, i did, along with netboot for module option
<ikke-t> my kernel params are:
<ikke-t> ro console=ttyO2,115200n8 vram=40M mem=456M@0x80000000 mem=512M@0xA0000000 elevator=noop root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=10.10.10.252:/mnt/ikraid/ikke/nfs/panda,nolock,wsize=1024,rsize=1024 rootdelay=18 ip=dhcp fixrtc netboot=nfs boot=nfs
<ikke-t> anything obviously wrong there?
<ogra_> not on first glance, your paste doesnt have a rootpath though
<ikke-t> that's from dhcp, targeted for pxe
<ikke-t> should it contain the nfs path in dhcp answer?
<ikke-t> i used that for ipxe boots
<ikke-t> ogra_: the hdmi output seems to print something about the path too
<ikke-t> t: need a path
<ikke-t> i don't see what's before "t:", since it's out of tv borders
<ikke-t> how to provide it the path?
<ogra_> you can set it in your dhcpd config
<LetoThe2nd> known issues with the latest nfs-common updates on QQ? my panda always gets stuck on "gssd stop/pre-start, process 1016"
 * ogra_ isnt sure about the exact wording
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, either that or a kernel thing
<ogra_> you could try the new 3.5 kernel if you want ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: its a vanilla 3.4.7 + RT
<ogra_> people.canonical.com/~ppisati/ti-omap4-tilt-34-on-35/linux-image-3.5.0-205-omap4_3.5.0-205.10_armhf.deb
<ikke-t> ah, it seems i would need dhcp option rootpath. unfortunately monowall dhcp server doesn't have that.
<ppisati> ogra_: for Q/omap4, did you do something for pulseaudio?
<ogra_> what should i do for pulseaudio ?
<ppisati> ogra_: i've a P/omap4 userbase + 3.4 kernel but i've no audio output
<ppisati> ogra_: in the audio settings there's only a dummy output
<ogra_> yes, the device name changed somewhere along the road since precise
<ppisati> ogra_: right, that thing
<ppisati> ogra_: so i need to upgrade my usb disk to Q it seems...
<ogra_> we will need to update th ealsa udev rules once there is a final name
<ppisati> but does it work now or not?
<ogra_> it doesnt until we fix the udev rule or the device name
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> can't remember if i tested audio on the previous Q snapshots
<ogra_> i tested it and knew it was broken, but didnt bother until we have a final kernel
<ogra_> ppisati, /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-ucm.rules has the device id's we match against (as shown in "cat /proc/asound/cards")
<ppisati> flag@panda:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ppisati>  0 [PandaBoardES   ]: PandaBoardES - PandaBoardES
<ppisati>                       PandaBoardES
<ppisati> flag@panda:~$ grep PandaBoardES /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-ucm.rules
<ppisati> ATTRS{id}=="PandaBoardES", RUN+="/usr/bin/alsaucm -c PandaBoardES set _verb HiFi"
<ppisati> ATTRS{id}=="PandaBoardES", RUN+="/usr/bin/alsaucm -c PandaBoardES set _verb Record"
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> could not open configuration file /usr/share/alsa/ucm/PandaBoardES/PandaBoardES.conf
<ppisati> uhm
<ogra_> sounds like a bug :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: hopefully we'll get the sgx stuff working before feature freeze
<rsalveti> ti should be able to publish the driver based on the latest xorg abi probably tomorrow
<rsalveti> it'd also be good to have the new 3.5 based kernel available at quantal as well
 * ogra_ prays
<rsalveti> it works way better at my panda es
<ogra_> rsalveti, will be uploaded tomorrw
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> so should it already seed the omap xorg driver ?
<ogra_> i dont think it will do any harm, wont be auto selected anyway
<rsalveti> ogra_: you can, but it'll not make any difference
<ogra_> its awesome if you add a minimal xorg.conf though
<rsalveti> I'm working on trying to get the autoload/autodetect working properly
<ogra_> first time i see the monitor applet work :)
<ogra_> yep, i got that
<ogra_> even without we coudl worst case just ship it with an xorg.conf.d snippet though
<rsalveti> the problem with the xorg.conf is that if it fails, it'll not load x
<ogra_> oh, ouch
<rsalveti> unless we also add fbdev there, should be possible
<rsalveti> but the good thing about the autoload is that it tries a bunch of drivers
<rsalveti> and fbdev is always the last one, in case it all fails
<ogra_> iirc asac patched fbdev ages ago to use autoload
<rsalveti> I have a solution for the omap driver already, but first want to check with upstream if that's the way to go
<rsalveti> so either way we should have something for next week
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> oh, yay, finally
<rsalveti> I think the new xorg will land this week still, right?
 * ogra_ fiddles with quem since a while ... i was finally able to produce a proper string that gives me an USB disk in the beaglexm emu
<rsalveti> if not done yet
<ogra_> i think they planned to move it tomorrow
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-17
<ikke-t> hi, is there even theoretical change to get xbmc working on pandaboard?
<ikke-t> i just started it after apt-get install and it is extremely slow, gui updates takes forever
<ogra_> i think linaro offers older xbmc images
<LetoThe2nd> ikke-t: http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/pre-built-images-for-xbmc-ubuntu-12-04-based-with-hw-acceleration-finally-available-at-linaro/
<ikke-t> thanks, I'll give it a spin.
<ogra_> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152481/ how about that for finiding the root UUID ?
<ogra_> (for flash-kernel)
<jimerickson> omap4+armhf Aug-17 image the install fails with a system error on pandaboard ES. also there is no desktop in the live image just the 2 icons.
<ogra_> expected, there are no 3D drivers on the image and unity-2d was dropped
<jimerickson> ok thanks
<ogra_> thats unlikely to change in the short term
<jimerickson> i will keep that in mind
<ppisati> but the "system error" sounds scary
<ogra_> ppisati, agreed
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm planning the 3.5 upload today, what's the state of the image?
<ogra_> server seems to be fine
<ogra_> desktop is dead and will stay so until we have the 3D driver
<ppisati> what?!?!
<ogra_> ppisati, see above
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt ship any 2D capable desktop anymore since yesterday
<ppisati> so, no matter what we do, next omap4 desktop image is going to be broken
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> until we have a working PVR driver
<ppisati> can't remember...
<ppisati> but i think i tried unity on omap4 without pvr driver
<ogra_> sure that wasnt unity-2d ?
<ppisati> no
<ppisati> but again
<ppisati> i could be wrong
<ppisati> i've my panda connected
<ppisati> let me try
<ogra_> ubiquity and the install should work (if there isnt a ubiquity bug indeed)
<ogra_> they both dont use 3D
<ogra_> but you wont be able to run a desktop session nor will you have a desktop after install
<ppisati> flag@panda:~$ dpkg -l | grep pvr
<ppisati> flag@panda:~$ uname -a
<ppisati> Linux panda 3.5.0-207-omap4 #13 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 17 13:02:27 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ppisati> and i'm logged in a ubuntu session
<ogra_> on todays image ?
<ppisati> it's still P/omap4 userbase
<ogra_> precise automatically falls back to unity-2d
<ogra_> ps ax|grep unity-2d
<ppisati> ogra_: uhm no
<ogra_> qunatal dropped all fallback mechnaisms yesterday
<ppisati> ogra_: yes
<ppisati> ogra_: you are right
<ppisati> ogra_: it's unity2d
<ppisati> crap...
<ogra_> i.e no desktop from todays image on
<ogra_> dont tell me :)
<ppisati> is skaet aware of this?
<ogra_> ppisati, i would assume so ... will ask her in the release meeting today :)
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm just following up in the "Unity Going Forward" thread right now
<ogra_> fyi the plan is to get PVR on the image by default
<ogra_> all other arm desktops will have to swithc to something else
<ogra_> ppisati, also see the last paragraph here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-August/001754.html
 * ppisati is officialy sad...
<ogra_> ppisati, same here ... especially after rickspencer3 announced arm desktop should be a first class citizen .... we will lose all non panda testers
<lilstevie> ogra_, unless the tegra driver ever gets fixed I am going to have to switch :(
<rickspencer3> grrrrrr
<ogra_> (and even the ones using panda will pretty quickly uninstall unity and go with something that doesnt block their video playback)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, why grr ? it is what it is
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I guess we can keep Unity 2d alive ourselves for the panda board (assuming that's what you were discussing)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, you are right
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, i dont really want to have to special case official images ...
<rickspencer3> tbh, I don't blame them for dropping 2d under the circumstances
<ogra_> i was assuming unity-2d stays around in universe anyway and planning to probably switch ac100 to it ...
<ogra_> and beagle probably too
<ogra_> as i understand the panda image it should not differ from normal desktop if possible
<ogra_> so people will actually test 3D experience on arm
<ogra_> the prob here is that the GPU is already fully loaded when using unity on that device
<ogra_> if you want to play a full HD movie while compositing is enabled, the gPU goes to its knees
<ogra_> oh, and indeed the gstreamer hacks from TI dont allow to play any non HD movies anymore :)
<ogra_> so i fear people will rather have not such a positive experience even though we can demo the bling now
<rickspencer3> ogra_, the good news is that they are setting up Unity 3d with a mode where there are limited effects so that it can run ok in KVM
<rickspencer3> maybe this will work
<ogra_> might, depends on how much composite that will need
<rickspencer3> I wonder if we can hack it a bit to make it even lighter?
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ just stumbled over lscpu
<ogra_> what a pointless tool on arm
<ppisati> ogra_: going to pull 3.5 Q/omap4 about now...
<ogra_> \o/
<GrueMaster> I still think 3D only Unity is an overall bad idea.  Has it been tested with remote desktop instances?  (not VNC)
 * robclark wonders how well llvmpipe works on arm..
<robclark> ie. how much is it going to suck if you don't have 3d drivers
<ogra_> it doesnt work at all afaik
<robclark> btw.. is there an easy way to disable apport?  When I'm debugging x11 and gfx stuff and I know that things are crashing, it would be nice not to get flooded w/ "a problem has happend" dialogs
<ogra_> yeah, /etc/default/apport
<robclark> cool, thx
<robclark> hmm, no llvmpipe.. I wonder how well unity-3d would work out of the box when you have no 3d?
<GrueMaster> About as well as it does now.  Not at all.
<GrueMaster> Users will be greated with a nice pretty blank (albeit orange & purple) screen.
<robclark> heh.. well, I do have unity 3d working here now (on 12.04.. but w/ an special kernel
<robclark> basically I need to do something a bit more extreme and bypass most of omapdss to solve the special effects that you get otherwise
<robclark> this omap ppa for precise plus this kernel works fine w/ unity3d: http://people.freedesktop.org/~robclark/try9
<rsalveti> at least it seems that with the new compiz things are working way better than before
<rsalveti> way faster
<rsalveti> but would be indeed nice to check with llvmpipe
<rsalveti> but don't know if people already tested for x86
<ogra_> all i know about current llvmpipe status is that it simply dies on arm
<ogra_> not talking from experience though
<rsalveti> but I don't yet know if it's functional at x86 still
<ogra_> it apparently is, but requires a ton of horesepower
<balloons> ogra_, I wanted to ask you about the new kernel being pushed out for the arm images.. will it solve the not able to boot the desktop bug or no?
<balloons> what are the plans for implementing a 3d driver or othewise getting support for unity3d on a pandaboard?
<ogra_> we have a 3D driver that we plan to put onto the images once it works
<balloons> ogra_, is that timelined to happen this cycle or no?
<ogra_> its in TIs and linaros hands ... but i would asume so, yes
<ogra_> until it is there (and until the compiz GLES bits are actually in the package which they arent either) we wont have a desktop
<rsalveti> yes, hopefully in the next few days
<rsalveti> goal is before feature freeze :-)
<ogra_> right, but that doesnt give us compiz yet :)
<rsalveti> when is compiz going to be pushed?
<rsalveti> after feature freeze?
<rsalveti> doesn't seems right :-)
<ogra_> no idea, i would assume before ...
<ogra_> but they know GLES is an essential bit this time
<ogra_> so they might delay for it and make it an FFe
<infinity> Ooo, a 3.5.0 omap4 kernel.
<infinity> Does it work?
<rsalveti> works better than the 3.4 one
<rsalveti> at least on panda ES
<infinity> Shiny.
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> didn't have a freeze with 3.5, with 3.4 it was happening mostly on every boot
<rsalveti> probably because of the powermanagement issues we had with it
<rsalveti> ogra_: we're using the WIP compiz package at the linaro ppa, and it's working quite well already
<ogra_> my panda test install is running without issues since wed.
<rsalveti> so I think they are getting closer to the point of actually pushing the new package to ubuntu
<ogra_> rsalveti, plain upstream ?
<ogra_> well, yes, i was quite pushy the last weeks :)
<rsalveti> I think there are still a few minor pieces that are part of another branch, but most already got merged
<ogra_> but they were still drowning in gsettings issues until very recently
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<rsalveti> so probably blocked by some other generic issues then
<ogra_> well, as long as we have *any* desktop by release day i'm happy :)
<rsalveti> :-)
 * ogra_ starts to prepare an openbox fallback session ... just in case :P
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, btw ... bug 1035407
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1035407 in pvr-omap4 "pvr-omap4 package doesn't declare a dependency on the corresponding X video ABI" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035407
<ogra_> do you want to fix that with your new upload or does it make any sese if i upload a fix with the current package from the archive
<rsalveti> let's fix it with the new one
 * ogra_ thought so
<ogra_> seems thats a new policy
<rsalveti> I thought initially that the abi wouldn't be an issue because the driver is part of a hook at the -omap one
<rsalveti> but it seems that both needs to match
<ogra_> for dependencies in any case
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> and isnt the driver also linked against the xlibs somewhere ?
<ogra_> or does -omap completely shield that off
<rsalveti> would need to check, but it's probably linked to xlibs and dri as well
<ogra_> yeah, so thats bound to the abi then
<infinity> Depending on the X ABI isn't even remotely a new policy, it's just that binary drivers got it wrong in the past.
<infinity> And pvr-omap4's packaging was cargo-culted from nvidia or fglrx, so inherited the same wrongness. :P
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> tegra has the issue as well ... but i'm waiting for nvidia for that one
<ogra_> infinity, soo, for flash-kernel i was thinking about something like this:
<ogra_> UUID=$(blkid -o value $(mount 2>/dev/null| grep "on /${1%/} " | tail -n1 | cut -d' ' -f1) 2>/dev/null|head -1)
<ogra_> do you think relying on the mount output is enough or should i also check other places (fstab etc)
<ppisati> rsalveti: 3.4 Q/omap4 was an exact photocopy of tilt/tilt-tracking back then, so you should have hit the same problem with both
<rsalveti> probably
<rsalveti> the latest 3.4 one behaves better as well
<infinity> ogra_: fstab has no guarantee of being right.
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<ogra_> its just that it will complain (or find nothing) if /proc isnt mounted
<infinity> ogra_: Well, especially in the case where, say, you've moved the filesystem and are re-running flash-kernel specifically to fix things.
<infinity> ogra_: Relying on proc for bootloader functions seems perfectly reasonable for me.  It should error out if [ ! -d /proc/1 ] or something.
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> looking at that line above i should probably scatter a few more "2>/dev/null" over it :P
 * ogra_ is embarassed
<jocarter> heh
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-18
<elfy> hello and good to see channel
<Kevin`> I found something twisted you can do with linux for arm and can't with windows for arm: http://pastebin.com/dHM6WX1j
<lilstevie> why would you want to though
<lilstevie> :p
<Kevin`> lilstevie: just as a perversion. windows 8 for arm can't run it's own executables specifically designed to be portable, so it's fun.
<lilstevie> :p
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-19
<janimo> infinity, do you know why kernel PPA build would be postponed for so long? I have a 2 day old armhf upload of the armadaxp kernel which is still not building
<janimo> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3729422
<infinity> janimo: DC move, buildds have been down more than up (all the arm ones are still offline right now).
<infinity> janimo: See lp.net/builders
<ogra_> hmm, so my continuous testing started hanging during apt-setup with the most recent image while the former one worked fine
 * ogra_ wonders if the aptitude upload is at fault
<ogra_> (the testing uses the server image, seems it always hamngs around the time it installs tasksel and aptitude ... but never at the same package)
<xnox> ogra_: /me knows nothing about aptitude upload.....
<ogra_> hrw did a merge
<ogra_> yesterday
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/aptitude/0.6.8-1ubuntu1
<ogra_> (if LP would work)
<xnox> ogra_: note the sponsored by
<ogra_> oh, i see
<xnox> ogra_: much better url https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/0.6.8-1ubuntu1
<xnox> without distro-series it looks nicer =)
 * ogra_ doesnt get either :)
<ogra_> LP times out
<ogra_> in any case did my installs stop finishing with todays image, yesterdays works fine
<ogra_> and the only package uploaded in the set where d-i hangs is aptitude
 * xnox =(
<xnox> ogra_: anyway good night =) all will be good tomorrow
<ogra_> heh. for sure
<ogra_> if i didnt melt before
<infinity> ogra_: If that testing is on ARM, I can't see how you can blame aptitude, since it hasn't built.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-13
<ravi__> i want to install armhf on ubuntu12.04 amd64
<ravi__> can anyone help me
<ravi__> how can i install armhf oin ubuntu 64 bit
<ogra_> oh, he is gone already
<ynezz> you're so slow
<ogra_> yeah, slacker me
 * LetoThe2nd slacks ogra
 * ogra_ feels relaxed now
<LetoThe2nd> \o/
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-15
<ogra_> bug #1212716
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212716 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get dselect-upgrade multi-arch bug while resolving dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212716
<chrissey> hi
<chrissey> is anyone of you farmiliar in compiling the linux kernel on a tegra2 tablet?
<chrissey> does anybody know, why my self-compiled zImage doesn't give any output on my tablet (acer iconia a200)
<chrissey> ?
<chrissey> hello?
<XorA> I think its getting a bit late for a lot of european guys
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-16
<snkt> hello
<snkt> can any  one help me... I need armel debian  package for VMWare View Open Client for Ubuntu 11.10....
<snkt> Do it have debain package or I need to compile externally....??
<infinity> snkt: It never existed on armel.  Despite the "open" in the name, it's not actually open source, it's a binary drop from VMWare.
<snkt> thanks infinity
<snkt> I m trying to cross compile vmware view open client for arm....
<snkt> But I am getting some error... "/tmp/ccmq71YP.s:2138: Error: selected processor does not support Thumb mode `swp r0,r5,[r6]' "
<rbasak> janimo: OOI, has creating an armhf container on an amd64 host ever worked?
<ogra_> why wouldnt it ?
<ogra_> as long as you have it wrapped nicely with binfmt and qemu-user-static love it should just work
<rbasak> You need to drop qemu-user-static into the chroot though. I'm wondering if the lxc template has ever done this.
<ogra_> yeah, you do
<ogra_> i would expect it to use qemu-debootstrap (at least thats how i would have iplemented it) ... that should take care
<rbasak> And that's why I asked if it ever worked :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i think i heard stgraber talk about it in the past
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-17
<snkt> hello
<xkernel> this archive is not working http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<xkernel> with rootstock
<xkernel> for the Raring
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-18
<chrs_> hi. anyone running ubuntu on a samsung arm chromebook series 3? do you have accelerated graphics working?
<chrs_> ARM Mali T604 GPU in the Samsung Exynos 5 SOC
<chrs_> i already have a tweaked armsoc x server (or driver??) from a linaro dude
<chrs_> i realize this isn't an arm core specific question, more like a gpu IP within arm core issue
<chrs_> err.. x server driver on arm gpu ip
#ubuntu-arm 2014-08-14
<teksal> .j ubuntu
#ubuntu-arm 2014-08-15
<genii> Will there be any more omap4 ? I can't seem to find any version past 12.04
<infinity> genii: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<infinity> genii: armhf has a pandaboard netboot image.
<genii> infinity: I'm currently trying to install on TI Blaze tablet reference platform.
<genii> Thanks for the info.
#ubuntu-arm 2015-08-11
<kl0rth0> Hi.  I could not find a support channel for armv7 I assume this is development only?
<kl0rth0> I have a console blanking issue
<kl0rth0> help...
#ubuntu-arm 2016-08-17
<my123> hey
<my123> can anyone upload a GRUB arm32 for UEFI?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-08-18
<xendon>  Hi, how to execute apt-get/apt/aptitude on a ubuntu mini live cd ? only apt-install and apt-setup is available. We want to have root on a zpool so i need zfs-initramfs any suggestions ?
<xendon> The problem is that there are just installer isos for ARM64
<Netham46> Anyone happen to know where to start to build a DTB for a sys/cpu that doesn't have it?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-08-19
<lilstevie> Netham46 best place to start is with a dtb for a similar system. Maybe a board that uses the same SoC, but different peripherals etc. Adding DTB support for a CPU that doesn't have dtb support however is a bit more work, much of the mach subsystem has to be rewritten for dtb support
<Netham46> lilstevie, it's a Tegra 3, we have dtbs for fairly similar devices but nothing that will boot.
<lilstevie> Netham46 do you have the ability to debug
<Netham46> Nothing other than the console on the screen. For some reason all the DTB/kernel combinations I've tried have resulted in USB shutting down.
<Netham46> There is a UEFI environment, though. I can get to grub.
<Netham46> I haven't personally checked but somebody who knows more than me told me the UEFI on the device didn't have the DTBs embedded, though
<Netham46> lilstevie, I can run kernel-mode stuff under Windows RT on it and get memory dumps from forced bugchecks, would it be feasible to get the info I need out of there?
<lilstevie> Netham46 you really need to be able to debug the linux kernel mode. Its hard to say what is wrong when you don't have debugging access. It could be something simple is missing, or it could be something more complex like the memory layout
#ubuntu-arm 2017-08-18
<Gerritjan> can sombody tell m what to do with this error because i checked the path an its right: Project ERROR: Cannot run target compiler '/home/gerrit/opt/gcc-4.7-linaro-rpi-gnueabihf/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++'. Maybe you forgot to setup the environment?
#ubuntu-arm 2019-08-14
<lvrp16> hi, is this an official channel or no?
<tomreyn> both official and decent, lvrp16
<lvrp16> decent?
<tomreyn> well the topic says so, so it must be so
<lvrp16> tomreyn: I'm the software lead for Libre Computer and we have two platforms with EBBR support. Is Rex Tsai in this channel?
<tomreyn> anything starting with #ubuntu on this IRC network is an official (in the sense that it's managed by the ubuntu community) channel
<tomreyn> lvrp16: i would not know. if you're trying to make contact to someone at canonical then you should go through their official channels.
<lvrp16> We have pushed/sponsored various open source projects along like lima, linux-meson, u-boot meson, v4l2 and upstream support is pretty good now. Was wondering if Ubuntu has any interest in supporting EFI booting ARM boards for 20.04
<tomreyn> that's unless they asked you to contact them on IRC and provided a nickname
<tomreyn> lvrp16: if you have some ~ 24 hour patience then i guess there's a good chance someone with more of a clue than myself will respond - but nothing is guaranteed. i'm just an ubuntu user / volunteer.
<lvrp16> tomreyn: ahh ok, many thanks
<lvrp16> tomreyn: "decent" what does that mean? pardon my lack of understanding of the use of the word.
<tomreyn> i don't understand either :) i just quoted it from the channel /topic
<tomreyn> i assume it's some inside gag from when the channel topic was last updated, in july 2013
<lvrp16> haha, ok
<tomreyn> note there is also this generic contact form here for company enquiries directed to Canonical: https://ubuntu.com/contact-us/form?product=generic-contact-us
<lvrp16> tomreyn: that goes to a dead end, tried it
<lvrp16> we just want to figure out what else ubuntu would like us to sponsor/do for upstream :)
<lvrp16> we have a 1GB board that will be available on Amazon for $20 soon so it'd be great if we didn't have to hack the OS
<tomreyn> lvrp16: there's a chance that #ubuntu-server will be more responsive than this channel (#ubuntu-arm) during British business days + hours.
<lvrp16> tomreyn: ok I will give that a go :-) thanks
<tomreyn> also note that most ubuntu + canonoical developer and engineering folks have a user account and user page on launchpad.net
<tomreyn> so a web search for a full name, restricted to this site, may reveal a means to contact them directly.
<tomreyn> lvrp16: ^
<tomreyn> good luck (i personally hope you'll succeed!) - i'm AFK for now.
<rbasak> lvrp16: rather than "hack the OS", you can contribute necessary changes to Ubuntu instead!
<rbasak> Or, you could pay someone privately to arrange that in Ubuntu if you don't have the in-house time/expertise.
<rbasak> Or, you could engage Canonical commercially.
<lvrp16> rbasak: we sponsor consultancies to do upstream for us. the OS isn't really hacked, just bootstrapped + kernel. looking to engage canonical commercially.
<rbasak> (I work for Canonical but I cannot speak for Canonical here)
<rbasak> lvrp16: maybe try https://partners.ubuntu.com/contact-us ?
<lvrp16> we worked with others to put most of the infrastructure for generic arm64 distro in place so now just looking to work with distro vendors commercially
<lvrp16> tried that, no response
<lvrp16> we have commited about 1M to this project so far and the hardware, logistics, and upstream software is in good shape
<rbasak> Can you send me your details please, and I'll enquire internally as to why you didn't get a response?
<lvrp16> sure
#ubuntu-arm 2019-08-15
<chihchun> lvrp16: hi, I'm Rex Tsai. :-)
<chihchun> lvrp16: will drop you an email
<lvrp16> chihchun: thanks rex :D
#ubuntu-arm 2019-08-17
<raidensnake> hey
<raidensnake> does anyone know how I can get ubuntu running on the pi 4?
<raidensnake> it doesn't want to boot.
<ogra> i can only offer you an ubuntu core image ... https://people.canonical.com/~ogra/snappy/raspberrypi4/core18/
<raidensnake> is it 64-bit?
<ogra> urgh, no, why would it
<ogra> (i like my ram)
<raidensnake> 64-bit has the ram fixed
<ogra> ??
<raidensnake> the kernel had the 4Gb memory issue fixed.
<ogra> 64bit binaries allocate about twice as much ram with no extra benefit
<ogra> (due to the bigger word size)
<ogra> so effectively you only waste space by running 64bit on a device with <= 4GB ...
<ogra> unless the binaries are actually optimized for 64bit, you wont really have any benefit from running 64bit stuff on a board like this ...
 * satellit only rpi4 using 64 bit I have found: https://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Fedora_31#Manjaro-ARM-xfce-rpi4
<ogra> oh and i didnt know there were memory issues ... my image works with 4GB since july... and is stable
<satellit> have rpi4 4GB here
<ogra> same here
 * satellit manjaro uses only 3 GB
<ogra> ogra@pi4:~$ free -m|grep Mem
<ogra> Mem:           3892         324        2055          23        1512        3506
<ogra> well, some is allocated to the GPU by default
